# Understanding Guru As Per Granth Sahib



## Sikh80 (Jul 8, 2008)

Respected* pk70* *ji*,
SCANNED

We all interpret bani as per our understanding. But sometime we feel that we may not be correct and seek the help of others to resolve the issue. One of such issues for me is to understand Guru in terms of bani and Sikhism.

 We have many kinds of references in The Granth Sahib:



True Guru 
Sat Guru
Perfect Guru
Guru
Granth Sahib
Besides aad Guru, Jugaad guru, Sri Guru dev...etc
*
* By _default _we are left with two meanings that we assign to the term.One may refer to the Primal Lord and other is the Granth sahib on the premise that bani is Nirankaar or it has been recommended so by the Tenth Master.

Let us look at following Line. I shall take up the English lines as it shall be helpful in making the point clea*r.
*

*The Perfect Guru has saved us. I sought the Sanctuary of the True Lord.*
*This line contains perfect Guru and God and states that perfect Guru has saved us and I sought the sanctuary of Lord. This makes it clear that the implication is that Perfect Guru and the Lord should be two different entities.

Who could be perfect Guru in the above lines.?

[As per that I understand perfect Guru and Lord should be the same but it is denied as per the above]

I shall post my doubts in this thread after you have replied to this.There would be more than 100 tuk's where the term Guru/satguru and GOd have appeared in a single line. Obviously I cannot assign the same meaning to the different terms employed in bani.
I had to restart this thread to understand if there is some standardization of the usage of the terms in the Bani.

 warm Regards


*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 8, 2008)

*
I quote below the Mool Mantra that gives the attributes of the almighty. Besides other attributes 'saibhung' and Akal are some of the important attributes. I am satisfied with the definition or the description of the God in attributes for.

Let us begin from Mool Mantra that is given below. I shall be giving the doubts again in this thread where I feel more comfortable for very obvious reasons.*

<> siq nwmu krqw purKu inrBau inrvYru Akwl mUriq AjUnI sYBM gur pRswid ] 
*
*vwihgurU kyvl iek hY[ s`cw hY aus dw nwm, rcnhwr aus dI ivAkqI Aqy Amr aus dw srUp[ auh infr, kInw-rihq, Ajnmw qy svY-pRkwSvwn hY[ gurW dI dXw duAwrw auh prwpq huMdw hY[
*There is but one God. True is His Name, creative His personality and immortal His form. He is without fear sans enmity, unborn and self-illumined. By the Guru's grace He is obtained.*






*Forgive me please.
*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 8, 2008)

*The above Mool -Mantra is the first entry of SGGS ji and is from the bani of Guru Nanak dev ji [First nanak]. It was authored by Guru Nanak so that all the sikhs form a common basis of understanding the lord , the Creator; the Almighty. He has given the bare minimal attributes of the Lord so that the concept of God in the masses can be spread with ease.

One can find other attrubutes from the bani.

Guru Nanak never claimed that he himself is/was a God. Sikh philosophy rejects the appearance of God in the human garb. Infact, this is one of the major characteristics that separates sikhism from the other eastern religions like Hinduism in which it is believed that God can take the human  format and can be on the earth through the route of womb.

Sikhism does not believe in this  and rejects this claim that God can take the Birth. Any one who tries to present this kind of message is not doing any service to Sikhism.

*


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 8, 2008)

Sikh80 ji

You are proving that this topic is open to endless discussion and numerous ways of defining the topic. I really like the direction you have taken in this thread. It is completely novel. :star:


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 8, 2008)

AwpIn@Y Awpu swijEnu Awpy hI QMim@ KloAw ] (968-14, rwmklI, blvMif qy sqw)
*He created Himself, and He Himself is the supporting pillar.*


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 8, 2008)

Sikh 80 Ji, philosophy stated in your above post crashes down  in a second, infront of Gurbani-the Ultimate Truth. Thanks for the endevour.



ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
ਮੇਰੈ ਮਨਿ ਮੇਰੈ ਮਨਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਲਗਾਈ ਰਾਮ ॥ 
maerai man maerai man sathigur preeth lagaaee raam ||
My mind, my mind - the True Guru has blessed it with the Lord's Love.
ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਮੇਰੈ ਮੰਨਿ ਵਸਾਈ ਰਾਮ ॥ 
har har har har naam maerai mann vasaaee raam ||
He has enshrined the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, Har, Har, within my mind.
ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਮੇਰੈ ਮੰਨਿ ਵਸਾਈ ਸਭਿ ਦੂਖ ਵਿਸਾਰਣਹਾਰਾ ॥ 
har har naam maerai mann vasaaee sabh dhookh visaaranehaaraa ||
The Name of the Lord, Har, Har, dwells within my mind; He is the Destroyer of all pain.
ਵਡਭਾਗੀ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਧਨੁ ਧਨੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਹਮਾਰਾ ॥ 
vaddabhaagee gur dharasan paaeiaa dhhan dhhan sathiguroo hamaaraa ||
By great good fortune, I have obtained the Blessed Vision of the Guru's Darshan; blessed, blessed is my True Guru.
ਊਠਤ ਬੈਠਤ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਸੇਵਹ ਜਿਤੁ ਸੇਵਿਐ ਸਾਂਤਿ ਪਾਈ ॥ 
oothath baithath sathigur saeveh jith saeviai saanth paaee ||
While standing up and sitting down, I serve the True Guru; serving Him, I have found peace.
ਮੇਰੈ ਮਨਿ ਮੇਰੈ ਮਨਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਲਗਾਈ ॥੧॥ 
maerai man maerai man sathigur preeth lagaaee ||1||
My mind, my mind - the True Guru has blessed it with the Lord's Love. ||1||
ਹਉ ਜੀਵਾ ਹਉ ਜੀਵਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਦੇਖਿ ਸਰਸੇ ਰਾਮ ॥ 
ho jeevaa ho jeevaa sathigur dhaekh sarasae raam ||
I live, I live, and I blossom forth, beholding the True Guru.
ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੋ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਏ ਜਪਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਿਗਸੇ ਰਾਮ ॥ 
har naamo har naam dhrirraaeae jap har har naam vigasae raam ||
The Name of the Lord, the Name of the Lord, He has implanted within me; chanting the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, I blossom forth.
ਜਪਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਮਲ ਪਰਗਾਸੇ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਵੰ ਨਿਧਿ ਪਾਈ ॥ 
jap har har naam kamal paragaasae har naam navan nidhh paaee ||
Chanting the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, the heart-lotus blossoms forth, and through the Name of the Lord, I have obtained the nine treasures.
ਹਉਮੈ ਰੋਗੁ ਗਇਆ ਦੁਖੁ ਲਾਥਾ ਹਰਿ ਸਹਜਿ ਸਮਾਧਿ ਲਗਾਈ ॥ 
houmai rog gaeiaa dhukh laathhaa har sehaj samaadhh lagaaee ||
The disease of egotism has been eradicated, suffering has been eliminated, and I have entered the Lord's state of celestial Samaadhi.
ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਡਾਈ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਪਾਈ ਸੁਖੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਦੇਵ ਮਨੁ ਪਰਸੇ ॥ 
har naam vaddaaee sathigur thae paaee sukh sathigur dhaev man parasae ||
I have obtained the glorious greatness of Name of the Lord from the True Guru; beholding the Divine True Guru, my mind is at peace.
ਹਉ ਜੀਵਾ ਹਉ ਜੀਵਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਦੇਖਿ ਸਰਸੇ ॥੨॥ 
ho jeevaa ho jeevaa sathigur dhaekh sarasae ||2||
I live, I live, and I blossom forth, beholding the True Guru. ||2||
ਕੋਈ ਆਣਿ ਕੋਈ ਆਣਿ ਮਿਲਾਵੈ ਮੇਰਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਰਾਮ ॥ 
koee aan koee aan milaavai maeraa sathigur pooraa raam ||
If only someone would come, if only someone would come, and lead me to meet my Perfect True Guru.
ਹਉ ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਹਉ ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਦੇਵਾ ਤਿਸੁ ਕਾਟਿ ਸਰੀਰਾ ਰਾਮ ॥ 
ho man than ho man than dhaevaa this kaatt sareeraa raam ||
My mind and body, my mind and body - I cut my body into pieces, and I dedicate these to Him.
ਹਉ ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਕਾਟਿ ਕਾਟਿ ਤਿਸੁ ਦੇਈ ਜੋ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਬਚਨ ਸੁਣਾਏ ॥ 
ho man than kaatt kaatt this dhaeee jo sathigur bachan sunaaeae ||
Cutting my mind and body apart, cutting them into pieces, I offer these to the one, who recites to me the Words of the True Guru.
ਮੇਰੈ ਮਨਿ ਬੈਰਾਗੁ ਭਇਆ ਬੈਰਾਗੀ ਮਿਲਿ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਸਨਿ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਏ ॥ 
maerai man bairaag bhaeiaa bairaagee mil gur dharasan sukh paaeae ||
My unattached mind has renounced the world; obtaining the Blessed Vision of the Guru's Darshan, it has found peace.
ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰਹੁ ਸੁਖਦਾਤੇ ਦੇਹੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਚਰਨ ਹਮ ਧੂਰਾ ॥ 
har har kirapaa karahu sukhadhaathae dhaehu sathigur charan ham dhhooraa ||
O Lord, Har, Har, O Giver of Peace, please, grant Your Grace, and bless me with the dust of the feet of the True Guru.
ਕੋਈ ਆਣਿ ਕੋਈ ਆਣਿ ਮਿਲਾਵੈ ਮੇਰਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ॥੩॥ 
koee aan koee aan milaavai maeraa sathigur pooraa ||3||
If only someone would come, if only someone would come, and lead me to meet my Perfect True Guru. ||3||
*ਗੁਰ ਜੇਵਡੁ ਗੁਰ ਜੇਵਡੁ ਦਾਤਾ ਮੈ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ਰਾਮ ॥ *
gur jaevadd gur jaevadd dhaathaa mai avar n koee raam ||
A Giver as great as the Guru, as great as the Guru - I cannot see any other.
*ਹਰਿ ਦਾਨੋ ਹਰਿ ਦਾਨੁ ਦੇਵੈ ਹਰਿ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਸੋਈ ਰਾਮ ॥ *
har dhaano har dhaan dhaevai har purakh niranjan soee raam ||
He blesses me with the gift of the Lord's Name, the gift of the Lord's Name; He is the Immaculate Lord God.
ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਿਨੀ ਆਰਾਧਿਆ ਤਿਨ ਕਾ ਦੁਖੁ ਭਰਮੁ ਭਉ ਭਾਗਾ ॥ 
har har naam jinee aaraadhhiaa thin kaa dhukh bharam bho bhaagaa ||
Those who worship in adoration the Name of the Lord, Har, Har - their pain, doubts and fears are dispelled.
ਸੇਵਕ ਭਾਇ ਮਿਲੇ ਵਡਭਾਗੀ ਜਿਨ ਗੁਰ ਚਰਨੀ ਮਨੁ ਲਾਗਾ ॥ 
saevak bhaae milae vaddabhaagee jin gur charanee man laagaa ||
Through their loving service, those very fortunate ones, whose minds are attached to the Guru's Feet, meet Him.
*ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਆਪਿ ਮਿਲਾਏ ਮਿਲਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪੁਰਖ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਈ ॥ *
kahu naanak har aap milaaeae mil sathigur purakh sukh hoee ||
Says Nanak, the Lord Himself causes us to meet the Guru; meeting the Almighty True Guru, peace is obtained.
*ਗੁਰ ਜੇਵਡੁ ਗੁਰ ਜੇਵਡੁ ਦਾਤਾ ਮੈ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ॥੪॥੧॥ *
gur jaevadd gur jaevadd dhaathaa mai avar n koee ||4||1||
A Giver as great as the Guru, as great as the Guru - I cannot see any other. ||4||1||


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 8, 2008)

AwpIn@Y Awpu swijEnu Awpy hI QMim@ KloAw ] (968-14, rwmklI, blvMif qy sqw)
*He created Himself, and He Himself is the supporting pillar.


*


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 8, 2008)

For a Sikh Guru is eternal. Dhan Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Crisma is SO GREAT, he even made historians and others says this about Dhan Guru Granth Sahib Ji, what to talk about Gurmukhs. All of the Bani is saying this Truth again and again, Guru Sahib Ji made Guru Ji eternal even for non Gurmukhs. Any body who write names of Gurus, at 11th Guru they do end up saying THIS ONE IS ETERNAL. and some say 11th Nanak------Dhan Guru Ji, Dhan Dhan Guru Ji.


*pauVI ]*
*siqguru vfw kir swlwhIAY ijsu ivic vfIAw vifAweIAw ]*
*sih myly qw ndrI AweIAw ]*
*jw iqsu Bwxw qw min vsweIAw ]*
*kir hukmu msqik hQu Dir ivchu mwir kFIAw buirAweIAw ]*
*sih quTY nau iniD pweIAw ]18]*


Pauree:
Praise the Great True Guru; within Him is the greatest greatness.
When the Lord causes us to meet the Guru, then we come to see them.
When it pleases Him, they come to dwell in our minds.
By His Command, when He places His hand on our foreheads, wickedness departs from within.
When the Lord is thoroughly pleased, the nine treasures are obtained. ||18||



:happy:Guru is Infinite:happy:


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 8, 2008)

*
Bani Nirankaar hey.....


*


----------



## HarsimranSingh (Jul 8, 2008)

Honey22 said:


> For a Sikh Guru is eternal. Dhan Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Crisma is SO GREAT, he even made historians and others says this about Dhan Guru Granth Sahib Ji, what to talk about Gurmukhs. All of the Bani is saying this Truth again and again, Guru Sahib Ji made Guru Ji eternal even for non Gurmukhs. Any body who write names of Gurus, at 11th Guru they do end up saying THIS ONE IS ETERNAL. and some say 11th Nanak------Dhan Guru Ji, Dhan Dhan Guru Ji.
> 
> 
> *pauVI ]*
> ...


 
Honey22 Ji,

Thanks for sharing the Truth.

Bani Nirankaar
Guru Parbrahm Parmesar
Gur  Javad Avar na Koi
Koi Har Samaan nahi raja:yes:


Thanks and Forgive me Please


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 8, 2008)

*The chirping of the Birds and the flutters of the wings makes the environment quite beautiful. All that is required is the serenity of mind and that I have .
Anyone's contribution is welcome. 

It is left to the moderators to impress upon the concerned person to make posts when the author has asked something.I have not yet finished as yet  and do not require any certification from anyone as yet except pk70 ji or any one of the moderators. 


I have posted a question to Pk70 ji and am waiting a reply.May be he is not there right now. I shall stop now.

Forgive me please.
*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 8, 2008)

kwieAw ngir bsq hir suAwmI hir inrBau inrvYru inrMkwrw ] (720-4, bYrwVI, mÚ 4)
In the body-village, the Lord Master abides; the Lord is without fear, without vengeance, and without form.
 hir inkit bsq kCu ndir n AwvY hir lwDw gur vIcwrw ]1] (720-4, bYrwVI, mÚ 4)
The Lord is dwelling near at hand, but He cannot be seen. By the Guru's Teachings, the Lord is obtained. ||1||



---
*The above Vaaks of Guru Maharaaj are very significant and tells us as to where HE is located. It is stated that HE is within us in the tiniest of the form called as jiva. I wonder if any human being born on the earth can do so.The obvious answer is no. Hence the creator is unique and has been referred to as unfathomable and that cannot be known. I shall go to the extent that HE cannot be seen even. After all, what can it be .It is formless and is near us and permeates everything. Obviously, it has to be supreme consciousness that is in all of us.The supeme consciousness guides the individual consciousness as both understand one another.Human body is only a product to carry that jiva. The supreme soul has been stated to be the God. It is that takes care of everything.
It also fits in the explanation that it abides in each home. As per bani one has to realize Naam to emanicipate the soul.One requires an understanding and the spiritual wisdom that is attained when HE has blessed us with the same.*


*
*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 8, 2008)

*How did the Creator created the Creation*

*The following Vaaks are indicative of as to how HE had formed this creation and other infinite forms of entities of similar nature. Here in the bani Guru Sahibaan have made it clear that it has been done by the Creator and not by them.Some of my learned friends are under the illusion that Our Ten Gurus in Human format are Lord and that they are responsible for the creation and that Gurus do have the creative potency of that level. 

I wish it were so but the facts are not so. I am just helpless.*



swcy qy pvnw BieAw pvnY qy jlu hoie ] (19-18, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
*From the True Lord came the air, and from the air came water.*

jl qy iqRBvxu swijAw Git Git joiq smoie ] (19-18, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
*From water, He created the three worlds; in each and every heart He has infused His Light.

Forgive me please.

*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Creation Of Human Body

**
Guru Sahibs have informed us that the entire creation has been created by the self-existent Creator and that they have never admitted that they have this attribute of self creation or preservation.They are not out of this temporal spacial world that is under the power of the Kaal. It is the creator who is beyond the  KAAL. and is referred to as Akaal Purukh. Some of the friends are under misconception that our Gurus were capable of profducing and creating the Human body. Poorly, they are mistaken. 
Bani Tells us as to how the God has created the Human body.

*
hir jIau guPw AMdir riK kY vwjw pvxu vjwieAw ] (922-11, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
*The Lord placed the soul to the cave of the body, and blew the breath of life into the musical instrument of the body.*


 vjwieAw vwjw paux nau duAwry prgtu kIey dsvw gupqu rKwieAw ] (922-11, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
*He blew the breath of life into the musical instrument of the body, and revealed the nine doors; but He kept the Tenth Door hidden.*


gurduAwrY lwie BwvnI ieknw dsvw duAwru idKwieAw ] (922-12, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
*Through the Gurdwara, the Guru's Gate, some are blessed with loving faith, and the Tenth Door is revealed to them*.


 qh Anyk rUp nwau nv iniD iqs dw AMqu n jweI pwieAw ] (922-13, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
*There are many images of the Lord, and the nine treasures of the Naam; His limits cannot be found.*


 khY nwnku hir ipAwrY jIau guPw AMdir riK kY vwjw pvxu vjwieAw ]38] (922-13, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
*Says Nanak, the Lord placed the soul to the cave of the body, and blew the breath of life into the musical instrument of the body. ||38||*


Forfive me please.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Creator when there was no Creation*
*

It is surprising as to how my friends are stating that 10 Gurus were the creators while it is stated clearly that the Lord is formless and had existed in the state of formlessness even prior to the creation.We get no such Vaak in the Granth sahib or other bani where it has been stated that Guru sahibs existed at that point of time when there was no creation.*


 qdhu Awpy Awip inrMkwru hY nw Epiq hoeI ] (509-3, gUjrI kI vwr, mÚ 3)
*At that time, only the Formless Lord Himself existed - there was no creation.*


 ijau iqsu BwvY iqvY kry iqsu ibnu Avru n koeI ]1] (509-3, gUjrI kI vwr, mÚ 3)
*As it pleased Him, so did He act; without Him, there was no other. ||1||*


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just sharing my views on the immortality factor.

Guru is Immortal.

Nobody knows when God gave Gurgaddi to Dhan Guru Nanak Dev Ji. Anybody please????
Human Body in which Dhan Guru Angad Dev Ji resided was born a long time ago before it received Guruship.
Humanbody in which Guru Nanak Resided was still around when Guru Angad Dev Ji got Guru ship.

So on---- All 10 Gurus same Jot- human bodies born and died- not Guru Ji. 
First Nanak- here from eternity-God Himself.
11 Nanak-here untill eternity- God Himself.

:happy:No proof is needed to believe it, it is simple as it is.:happy:


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 8, 2008)

Sikh celebrate Agman and Joti Jot Days to honor the bodies where Jot resided. 

Jithay jaae bahay mera satguru.......................................................................
Dhan Dhan Dhan Guru Ji Maharaj


----------



## pk70 (Jul 8, 2008)

*( quote Sikh 80 Ji)
[/FONT]*By _default _we are left with two meanings that we assign to the term.One may refer to the Primal Lord and other is the Granth sahib on the premise that bani is Nirankaar or it has been recommended so by the Tenth Master.
Let us look at following Line. I shall take up the English lines as it shall be helpful in making the point clea*r.*[/FONT]


*The [/FONT]**Perfect Guru [/FONT]**has saved us. I sought the      Sanctuary of the [/FONT]**True Lord[/FONT]**.[/FONT]*
 *This line contains [/FONT]**perfect Guru and God [/FONT]**and states that [/FONT]**perfect Guru [/FONT]**has saved us and I sought the sanctuary of [/FONT]**Lord.[/FONT]** This makes it clear that the implication is that Perfect Guru and the Lord should be two different entities.[/FONT]*
*True.
[/FONT]**Who could be perfect Guru in the above lines.?
[/FONT]**It is Guru, qualified with adjective perfect to clarify the power of real one.   The words should be understood and expressed only in the context they are used[/FONT]**
[As per that I understand perfect Guru and Lord should be the same but it is denied as per the above][/FONT]*
*Satguru is also used for Lord but you have to find the context, when He is shown, it is by Guru along with His grace, Guru ji never actually want the credit, that is why it is stated none is equal to Him, even when Guru Does, it is still His grace as I quoted from Mehl 3 in another thread" He shows himself in Guru, He brings honor to Guru..” Why only Guru’s blessings are not enough? Ponder over it? Gurbani verifies this repeatedly. Why? If Guru is God, why still HIS blessings are being begged? Guru ji is very clear, he leads, followers to follow right way and His grace is still sought as per Guru ji declaration.
[/FONT]**I shall post my doubts in this thread after you have replied to this.There would be more than 100 tuk's where the term Guru/satguru and GOd have appeared in a single line. Obviously I cannot assign the same meaning to the different terms employed in bani.[/FONT]*
*Same thing, look at the context, the words are used in.
[/FONT]I had to restart this thread to understand if there is some standardization of the usage of the terms in the Bani. [/FONT]The above Mool -Mantra is the first entry of SGGS ji and is from the bani of Guru Nanak dev ji [First nanak]. It was authored by Guru Nanak so that all the sikhs form a common basis of understanding the lord , the Creator; the Almighty. He has given the bare minimal attributes of the Lord so that the concept of God in the masses can be spread with ease.One can find other attrubutes from the bani.
 [/FONT]* *Guru Nanak never claimed that he himself is/was a God. Sikh philosophy rejects the appearance of God in the human garb. Infact, this is one of the major characteristics that separates Sikhism from the other eastern religions like Hinduism in which it is believed that God can take the human format and can be on the earth through the route of womb.[/FONT]*
*I agree, in nut a shell, this is the difference, why” Ajooni” is repeated in Gurbani, why Fifth Nanak curses those who call born individuals to be God since He is Ajooni and manifests in every one., why HE is addressed as Infinite, Inexpressible? Just to teach followers not to take bait from others who are there to promote human worship
[/FONT]**Sikhism does not believe in this and rejects this claim that God can take the Birth. Any one who tries to present this kind of message is not doing any service to Sikhism. One the important attributes Of the Lord is that He created Himself and this none else is capable of and that includes our Guru sahibs and other mortals. It is just to point out that Guru Sahibaan came here as ordinary human beings and made themselves so high that sikhs even to date worship them literally and treat them as God but that does not make them the Creator.[/FONT]*
*They were enlightened by the Lord and remained way higher than other humans, Sikhs revered them as God like humans (which also fortify the humbleness within) , many fall for the bait and started doing what Guru ji said not to do.[/FONT]*
*Each Sikh is clear about this.Yes, there are few lines in the Granth sahib that states directly or indirectly that one should not find difference between Guru and God. However, one should not forget that Supreme status of eternal Guru is that of The Lord , the Creator and causes of all Causes. It is due to the respect that the Bhatts and Balwant and sat had called them almost equal to Lord. It is sheer out of pure love and adoration that it has been done and may be we also do like wise but without getting lost as to who is the Ultimate Guru or satguru. He is that HE is and was and shall be.[/FONT]*
*Respecting Guru is very important. If there is no respect, how Guru Teachings can be followed truly? Respect for Gurbani must be at the same level.” Mannyai” believing occurs with respect, “Mun rakhiai bhaao” then love comes, first respect, “darr” also literally means “ fear due to respect” then “love” due to faith and respect cement the mind to follow as Guru/Gurbani directs otherwise trivial doubts will hinder the process.[/FONT]*
*The above is a qualification of the creator or the kartapurukh or some may call HIM as Akaal Purukh. He is not in the bondage of time. He is not transitory like us. He is the architect of our destiny and this none can be . Our Guru Sahibs had attained the heights of spirituality and had left an example that anyone can rise to that adorable level by following the teachings that are contained in the sabad-guru Maharaaj.i.e Dhan Guru Granth Sahib ji.( With His grace only )[/FONT]*
*Through out Guru Granth Sahib Ji HE is the subject; Guru and sincere hearts are aids for that path of Truth; however, His grace is still vital as per Guru ji. Lets put it in simple words” Guru ji shows us a the path leading to Him, walking without any failure is in HIS hands and  in ours hands.” In His hands” means His grace is still required” and “ in our hands” means that we need to do exactly what Guru says( we have to win the battle with  the five). As we are aware of the fact that by studying SGGS Ji, we see what we are supposed to do, how to walk as per Guru teachings, success depends how much sincerity is in our efforts to follow Guru and still His grace remains in His hands.[/FONT]**
The tenth Master had ordered that after his passing away the Granth Sahib should be the Guru was sikhs and this Guru is also treated as 11th Nanak as it contains the bani of earlier Guru and some Bhagats. 
Granth Sahib ji contains the immaculate bani of the various seers and Bhagats.It is a compilation of the select banis of Gurus. The Nanak05 did the compilation and had appointed many scribes for this job.
The bani is stated to be 'Dhur ki bani' or 'Nirankaar' as it is stated to have originated from the God himself and our Guru Sahibs were chosen to mouth organ this bani. After the tenth Master the Guru Gaddi concept came to an end and sikhs find it easy to have the teachings in the Form of Granth i.e is called as Guru Granth sahib or some even prefer to call this as Nanak11 or the living Guru.[/FONT]*
*Regardless in what kind of words one reveres the Guru,  it is the journey which is vital. If journey is started with hypocrisy, show off, beating the drum unnecessarily, boat is destined to be doomed. If it has started with high gravity of sincerity, Guru Support can lead to His grace eventually. I just wonder how we have the right to call Guru as God, we are advised otherwise. All metaphors are used to establish high reverence of the enlightened ones.[/FONT]*
*Here is Guru ji clearly states about HIM and His creation Guru[/FONT]*
ਧਨੁ ਧਰਣੀਧਰੁ ਆਪਿ ਅਜੋਨੀ ਤੋਲਿ ਬੋਲਿ ਸਚੁ ਪੂਰਾ ॥ 
Ḏẖan ḏẖarṇīḏẖar āp ajonī ṯol bol sacẖ pūrā. 
Blessed is He, the supporter of the earth, who Himself is unborn and whose decision and speech are true and perfect. ( here “ tol bol” implies only His perfection)

ਕਰਤੇ ਕੀ ਮਿਤਿ ਕਰਤਾ ਜਾਣੈ ਕੈ ਜਾਣੈ ਗੁਰੁ ਸੂਰਾ ॥੩॥ 
Karṯė kī miṯ karṯā jāṇai kai jāṇai gur sūrā. ||3|| 
The Creator's extent, only the Creator knows, or knows the valiant Guru,*

[pk 70 ji..you have to answer my question at post 1.Kindly do that.][/FONT]*
*Bani, Sanskrit van! (meaning sound, voice, music; speech, language, diction; praise, laudation), refers in the specifically Sikh context to the sacred compositions of the Gurus and of the holy saints and sufis as incorporated in
[/FONT]* *the Scripture, the Granth Sahib. Compositions of Guru Gobind Singh comprising the Dasam Granth are also referred to as Bani. For Sikhs, Bani or the compound Gurbani (Guru`s ban!) is the revealed word.
Revelation is defined as the way God discloses and communicates Himself to humanity. There are different views on how he does this. The Hindu belief is that God occasionally becomes incarnate as an avatar and thus communicates Himself through his word and action while living on this earth. For the Muslims the revelation consists in actual words in the form of direct messages conveyed from God through an angel. Gabriel, to the Prophet. 
Another belief is that God communicates not the form but the content of the words, i.e. knowledge, to man. A related view is that, as a result of the mystic unity they achieve with the Universal Self, certain individuals under Divine inspiration arrive at truths which they impart to the world.
Bani Nirankaar hey.....[/FONT]*
*In other thread( who is Guru of Sikhs) I posted Fifth Nanak’s own words about Guru Granth Sahib Ji, he calls it” pothi Parmeshar ka thaan” A place of God to realize HIM, a beautiful metaphor. He also qualifies it  to tell us how it is place of God, we learn all about God from Guru Granth Sahib ji. On that thread, Laihayer ji  too elaborated the real meanings behind Guru ji’s usage of metaphors to establish reverence of the Guru as well, please read it, it is worth reading to understand Guru Message;  when one “ tuk” from here and the other from there is used to beat the drum loudly, Guru Message is  buried  down under one’s own views; however, in the end, TRUTH pervails.[/FONT]*
*Remember we are coming from a culture where humans are worshiped as real Gods and their business is booming. Guru ji has tried to break that trend but couldn’t eliminate debris of thousands years. His Ordinance, Vismaad, Vismaad !!!!!![/FONT]*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 8, 2008)

pk70 said:


> *( quote Sikh 80 Ji)
> [/FONT]*
> By _default _we are left with two meanings that we assign to the term.One may refer to the Primal Lord and other is the Granth sahib on the premise that bani is Nirankaar or it has been recommended so by the Tenth Master.
> Let us look at following Line. I shall take up the English lines as it shall be helpful in making the point clea*r.*[/FONT]
> ...






*As a first job I have segregated the answers that you have given to my various posts.I am indeed grateful for this.I can make out few things:

1. The matter is to be read in context before any meaning can be assigned.

2. The Creator could qualify for Ajooni.

3. He is 'saibhang' ;self-existent

4. HIS grace or Nadar is one of the important concept in Sikhism.
Our Guru Sahibaan were blessed as they had the blessings of the Almighty ;the Creator HIMSELF.

5. Bani is 'dhur ki Bani' and has to be read in the context as well.





I shall post some other attributes before posting my doubts

Thanks and regards pk70 ji .*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Word/Naam/shabad and God*



_
sikhrevew.org_


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 8, 2008)

*How the Bani is to be read*

I have picked up the following from another similar thread wherein Lalihayer ji is suggesting that we should read the bani as a whole or atleast, a shabad, to arrive at the meaning of the Bani. I am quoting it here as it shall be helpful for me for the purpose of interpretation.

Quote
Harsimransingh
You said that *One line or the whole Shabad, Guru’s Word doesn’t change meanings Lalihayer Ji.* Here are some tuks from Gurubani. If we take these literally without taking into consideration whole shabad and context, do you agree with literal meaning.

Guru Nanak Dev  says on Page 153, Line 5
ਹਉ ਪਾਪੀ ਤੂੰ ਨਿਰਮਲੁ ਏਕ ॥੧॥ 
I am a sinner - You alone are pure. ||1||


Guru Ram Das says Page 167, Line 5
ਮੇਰੇ ਰਾਮ ਹਮ ਪਾਪੀ ਸਰਣਿ ਪਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਦੁਆਰਿ ॥
O my Lord, I am a sinner; I have come to Your Sanctuary, and fallen at Your Door, Lord.


*Guru Ram Das says on Page 172, Line 11
ਹਮ ਅਪਰਾਧ ਪਾਪ ਬਹੁ ਕੀਨੇ ਕਰਿ ਦੁਸਟੀ ਚੋਰ ਚੁਰਾਇਆ ॥
I am a sinner - I have committed so many sins; I am a villainous, thieving thief.*


*Guru Nanak Dev says on Page 228, Line 9
ਹਮ ਪਾਪੀ ਨਿਰਗੁਣ ਕਉ ਗੁਣੁ ਕਰੀਐ ॥
I am a worthless sinner, without merit. What merit do I have?*

*Guru Nanak Dev says on Page 12, Line 4
ਨਾ ਹਉ ਜਤੀ ਸਤੀ ਨਹੀ ਪੜਿਆ ਮੂਰਖ ਮੁਗਧਾ ਜਨਮੁ ਭਇਆ ॥
I am not celibate, nor truthful, nor scholarly. I was born foolish and ignorant into this world.*


Guru Arjan Dev says on Page 51, Line 17
ਭੂਲਹਿ ਚੂਕਹਿ ਬਾਰਿਕ ਤੂੰ ਹਰਿ ਪਿਤਾ ਮਾਇਆ ॥੧॥
Like a foolish child, I have made mistakes. O Lord, You are my Father and Mother. ||1||


Guru Ram Das says on Page 172, Line 7
*ਹਮ ਅਹੰਕਾਰੀ ਅਹੰਕਾਰ ਅਗਿਆਨ* ਮਤਿ ਗੁਰਿ ਮਿਲਿਐ ਆਪੁ ਗਵਾਇਆ ॥
*I am egotistical and conceited, and my intellect is ignorant*. Meeting the Guru, my selfishness and conceit have been abolished.
*Unquote*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 8, 2008)

*Analysing Todays[9th July Hukumnama]*
*

Respected pk70 ji

Showering His Mercy, the Lord imbues the mind with His Love. The  Gurmukh merges in the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. || 1 || Imbued with the  Lords Love, the mortal enjoys the pleasure of His Love. He remains always  blissful, day and night, and he merges into the Shabad, the Word of the Perfect  Guru. || 1 || Pause || Everyone longs for the Lords Love; the Gurmukh is  imbued with the deep red color of His Love. || 2 || The foolish, self-willed  manmukh is left pale and uncolored. Even if he wishes it a hundred times, he  does not obtain the Lords Love. || 3 || But if the Lord blesses him with His  Glance of Grace, then he meets the True Guru. Nanak is absorbed into the subtle  essence of the Lords Love. || 4 || 2 || 6 ||

I have taken the Hukum nama for understanding the meaning and I think the exercise should be obver after sometime.

The following line is to be considered.

**But if the Lord blesses him with His  Glance of Grace, then he meets the True Guru.

Here

Lord= Creator
True Guru=????

As per my opinion True Guru should stand for Guru Granth Sahib ji.

Kindly opine and I shall be very grateful.


Regards
Forgive me please.
*


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 9, 2008)

Sikh80 ji,

Why do I think that True Guru refers back to the Lord (Satguru or Waheguru)? I could be wrong, but here is the line again.

*But if the Lord blesses him with His  Glance of Grace, then he meets the True Guru.

*So to paraphrase,

If a person is blessed by Him (The Lord) with His (the Lord's) Glance of Grace, then that person meets Him (The Lord) who is the True Guru (the Satguru, Waheguru). *
*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Sikh80 ji,
> 
> Why do I think that True Guru refers back to the Lord (Satguru or Waheguru)? I could be wrong, but here is the line again.
> 
> ...



*aadji,

There is nothing to make me feel that you are incorrect. Infact, Congratulations, that we are able to see something that I never did earlier.  let us try one or two other vaaks and try to assign our meanings.*


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 9, 2008)

Sikh80 ji

Sometimes guru vaaks can be hard to figure out. Translations can never be exact. And poetry is never logical in an outright way. 

Do you think that there are some guru vaaks that even the best scholars of gurmat vichaar will say are difficult to decipher with absolute certainty?


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

ibnu siqgur iknY n pwieE, ibnu siqgur iknY n pwieAw ]
b*i*n sath*i*g*u*r k*i*n*ai* n p*aa*e*i*ou b*i*n sath*i*g*u*r k*i*n*ai* n p*aa*e*iaa* ||
_*Line1*.Without the True Guru, no one has obtained the Lord


_siqgur ivic Awpu riKEnu, kir prgtu AwiK suxwieAw ]
sath*i*g*u*r v*i*ch *aa*p rakh*i*oun kar paragatt *aa*kh s*u*n*aa*e*iaa* ||
_*Line 2*.He has placed Himself within the True Guru; revealing Himself, He declares this openly.

_Let us take the English lines numbered as ! and 2. 
_*Line1*.Without the True Guru, no one has obtained the_ _Lord.

__*Line 2*.He has placed Himself within the True Guru; revealing Himself, He declares this openly.

_*Line 1.
I shall be tempted to give meaning to satguru to Guru Granth sahib ji as it is with this that we get the teachings and the practice of which makes us worthy of meeting/merging with the Lord.I shall take satguru as the sabad-guru.*Line-2
*Line 2*.He has placed Himself within the True Guru; revealing Himself, He declares this openly.

He= Lord
True Guru= For the present would mean to be sabad-guru as it is the true-guru for the sikhs .
[ It could have implied the Human body of the Guru sahibs prior to the compilation of the Guru Granth sahib ji and its proclamation as the guru]
*Thus He is in sabad-guru by the practice of which we can meet HIM [or He can reveal Himself.]

This ,to me also makes sense]

Kindly opine.
*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Sikh80 ji
> 
> Sometimes guru vaaks can be hard to figure out. Translations can never be exact. And poetry is never logical in an outright way.
> 
> Do you think that there are some guru vaaks that even the best scholars of gurmat vichaar will say are difficult to decipher with absolute certainty?



*Yes, there are some vaaks that are not easy to de bug.
 Let us not discuss those ,atleast, for the time being. 
You have to opine on the above post as well.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

guru pauVI byVI gurU guru qulhw hir nwau ] (17-13, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
*The Guru is the Ladder, the Guru is the Boat, and the Guru is the Raft to take me to the Lord's Name.

In the above I shall place the meaning of Guru as The SGGS as it takes me to Lord's name. The second option is to treat Guru as God ,in which case the translation shall not be very meaningful.

You may kindly opine if you have some time.  I am breaking for a cup of tea.

Regards* 
[/FONT]


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 9, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> ibnu siqgur iknY n pwieE, ibnu siqgur iknY n pwieAw ]
> b*i*n sath*i*g*u*r k*i*n*ai* n p*aa*e*i*ou b*i*n sath*i*g*u*r k*i*n*ai* n p*aa*e*iaa* ||
> _*Line1*.Without the True Guru, no one has obtained the Lord
> 
> ...




Yes this one is harder than the first one. What makes it hard is the "He" in English is the subject of the sentence and the first word. So one has to stop several times and ask "he?." Who does "he" refer to? Pronouns like "he" are always more abstract and therefore create ambiguity.

But I think you have it right. That is the only interpretation that makes sense. Who can place Himself in the True Guru? It is circular isn't it? "He" cannot be an ordinary person. We don't place ourselves in the True Guru. It is the other way around. So we can eliminate every other candidate except for "Him." He is in the True Guru (Shabad Guru). And Shabad Guru is not limited to Sri Guru Granth Sabhib ji, but also includes His Shabad in the eternal sense. He reveals Himself through the Shabad Guru. He is within the Shabad Guru.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Respected aad ji,.

In any case The Lord has placed Himself in Guru/sabad Guru and that may as well be in the 'word of sabad' as well. I hope this is that you mean. 
Well in that case also we get to know of the same through the 'sabad guru' if we are blessed by HIM i.e the Lord.


Kindly note that we are proceeding like students of a nursery class and all other students may have reached the level of post graduation without understanding the concept of primary.Let us with whole heart devote time on this. It has been an area that has confused me for quite some time and I think that it is only through mutual sharing that we can really understand the meaning of guru and then can practice the SGGS bani in a clearer fashion.*


*Even HE shall forgive us as we are trying to understand HIM.

Bon Voye
*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

*aad ji,

Kindly refer to post 30 for further comments.I have already given my comments.Kindly comment when you are calm and comfortable.

Regards
*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

gur duAwrY nwau pweIAY ibnu siqgur plY n pwie ] (1015-17, mwrU, mÚ 1)
*Through the Guru's Gate, the Gurdwara, the Name is obtained. Without the True Guru, it is not received.

In this case True Guru would stand for the Lord HImself as HE blesses us with naam.* 
[/FONT]


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Creation of three worlds*
*
*
*The creator is stated to have created the three worlds. These were not created by the Ten Guru of sikhs. Hence they again do not qualify for the position of God and further sich the belief is solidified on account of the fact that this has not been stated in Bani. Hence Gurus were not the creators. They might have been emerged with the Lord as per HIS grace.
*
*
*
*The following lines are also suggestive of the same concept.*





swcy qy pvnw BieAw pvnY qy jlu hoie ] (19-18, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
*From the True Lord came the air, and from the air came water.*
jl qy iqRBvxu swijAw Git Git joiq smoie ] (19-18, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
*From water, He created the three worlds; in each and every heart He has infused*
* His Light.*


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 9, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> AwpIn@Y Awpu swijEnu Awpy hI QMim@ KloAw ] (968-14, rwmklI, blvMif qy sqw)
> *He created Himself, and He Himself is the supporting pillar.*
> 
> *Attrubute Of the Creator*
> ...


 

Dear Sikh80 Ji,

Me and my whole clan-family and friends are Sikhs and they consider Guru- the creator. 

I am sorry, Sikh Ji, you cant speak for every sikh like that. Infact any saint is the creator, this is what BabaJi(SGGS Ji) says:rofl!!:.


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Sikh80*
> 
> 
> _AwpIn@Y Awpu swijEnu Awpy hI QMim@ KloAw ] (968-14, rwmklI, blvMif qy sqw)_
> ...


 

not a few lines- it is all over: BabaJi is telling us this Truth on every page, in every line.


> Originally Posted by *Sikh80*
> 
> 
> _AwpIn@Y Awpu swijEnu Awpy hI QMim@ KloAw ] (968-14, rwmklI, blvMif qy sqw)_
> ...


 
When BabaJi is telling this Truth- some can read it in only in few lines- So it is true.

To me BabaJi is telling it in every line- So it is true.

*By the way Bhgat Bani is also BabaJi. *-So it is true.

I am not forgetting at all that 'Guru is Lord'. None in my family and friends have forgotten this either. This doesnt indicate that we have forgotten something or we are not following BabaJi, Or we should start believing that BabaJi is not the Creator. He is the Creator. There is only One Creator. He is was and shall be. He is every Saint and every Guru. He is everywhere. Those who look at one saint with one look and at another with a different look Cant see that ONE, because for them Saint is limited to the body, IN reality He is the Creator Himself. That's why Baba Ji tells- He is one and many.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

SadeePuri said:


> not a few lines- it is all over: BabaJi is telling us this Truth on every page, in every line.




*I have gone through your post and have noted your observations. 
There is another thread that I had started named'  Guru as per sikhism' where people like you are posting and carry the same opinion like yours.You may post your views there so that these are appreciated. WE all have the freedom of opinion. You have all the right to disagree.

*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

gur AwgY kir jodVI jn nwnk hir mylwie ]10]1] (234-15, gauVI pUrbI, mÚ 4)
*Offer your prayers to the Guru; O servant Nanak, He shall unite you with the Lord. ||10||1||

In this case also Guru is saying /advising that we should pray to the Guru and the Guru shall unite with the Lord. Guru here shall stand for the Granth Sahib and the later should be for the Lord.

[/FONT]*


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 9, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> *I have gone through your post and have noted your observations. *
> *There is another thread that I had started named' Guru as per sikhism' where people like you are posting and carry the same opinion like yours.You may post your views there so that these are appreciated. WE all have the freedom of opinion. You have all the right to disagree.*


 

Do you mean that I am banned from posting my opinion that is in disagreement of yours-under this thread.


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 9, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> gur AwgY kir jodVI jn nwnk hir mylwie ]10]1] (234-15, gauVI pUrbI, mÚ 4)
> *Offer your prayers to the Guru; O servant Nanak, He shall unite you with the Lord. ||10||1||[/FONT]*
> 
> *In this case also Guru is saying /advising that we should pray to the Guru and the Guru shall unite with the Lord. Guru here shall stand for the Granth Sahib and the later should be for the Lord.*


 

For me it is the same One and Only One. Nanak Guru and Lord- one and the same


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

siqgur imilAY sdw mukqu hY, ijin ivchu mohu cukwieAw ]
*Meeting the True Guru, eternal liberation is obtained; He has banished attachment from within.*
 

*In the above line the word 'True'  has appeared as a pre-fix to Guru. I shall like to read True-Guru as the Lord Himself and not the SGGS .*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

guru dwqw smrQu guru guru sB mih rihAw smwie ]

*The Guru is the Giver, the Guru is All-powerful. The Guru is All-pervading, contained amongst all.*
 

*The above satar also signifies the One Almighty who is omnipresent and is omnipotent. This qualification cannot be applied to the other two types of Gurus i.e. SGGS and the 10 Gurus in physical forms. Further 10th Guru has clearly stated:

Dekhan aayo jagat tamasha........*


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 9, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> siqgur imilAY sdw mukqu hY, ijin ivchu mohu cukwieAw ]
> *Meeting the True Guru, eternal liberation is obtained; He has banished attachment from within.*
> 
> 
> *In the above line the word 'True' has appeared as a pre-fix to Guru. I shall like to read True-Guru as the Lord Himself and not the SGGS .*


 
I read it as Nanak, Lord, God, SGGS Ji, Satguru, GuruDev, Allthe same One and Only One.


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 9, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> guru dwqw smrQu guru guru sB mih rihAw smwie ]
> 
> *The Guru is the Giver, the Guru is All-powerful. The Guru is All-pervading, contained amongst all.*
> 
> ...


 
I read it for all the same One-The Creator, For me there is no difference in Guru or Lord as Guru Himself has guided my thoughts in that direction. 
1oth Nanak or 11th or 1st- All is the Same One ParamPurkh. May be some are in doubt that 11TH Guru is not watching this Jagat Tamasha. 

He is right here,

in seen and unseen:yes:

*The Guru is the Giver, the Guru is All-powerful. The Guru is All-pervading, contained amongst all.*


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 9, 2008)

:idea:Guru, the Creator, Baba Ji, 11th Nanak, Satguru, Lord, Murari, Gobind, Hari, Lal, Khuda, Waheguru, Raam--- The same one and only one is called by many different names and He is performing and watching everything:idea:


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Can we prove the existence of God?*

 The existence of God cannot be proved in a scientific way by means of observation, experiment or other verification. This type of proof is possible only in the field of physical phenomena. There are two types of evidence, direct and indirect. Indirect proof is based on probabilities and circumstances. Criminals may be convicted on the basis of circumstatial evidence. Only the existence of God can be accepted on this basis or circumstantial evidence coupled with the testimony of saints and prophets. 
God cannot be known through the five senses. Just as there is the electro-magnetic wave which cannot be seen, heard, tasted or touched yet it carries sound through the ether, in the same way, God's existence is inferred, though it cannot be demonstrated. You may as well ask the scientist to show you electric energy or magnetism. 
Moreover, the personal testimony of saints who have realized God is acceptable as is the large percentage of our knowledge which comes to us second-hand. There is little that we know through the direct experience. 
The existence of the universe and the design or pattern behind it make people feel that it could not "just have happened", that there is a Great Designer. Just as a big mansion cannot be built without a master-builder or architect, in the same way, the universe must have been created by a Master-Designer who we designate as God. 
Our awareness of a moral sense within the individual is also a reflection of some moral order in the universe. We know that truth is better than a lie, love better than hate. Where did these beliefs come from? They are an indication of the Creator who requires respect for these values in life. The Sikh Gurus never felt the need to prove the existence of God. They regarded Him as everpresent, not in theory but in fact. Guru Nanak thought Him visible and manifest. 
Modern scientists and thinkers have come to realize the existence of "A Power" or "the moving hand", which designs and controls the phenomena of nature. The pattern of the universe and the regularity of the laws behind its working confirm the belief that there is a "Lord of the universe"


Source: Jap JI Sahib-Paudi-1


1.Creative powers 

kyqIAw qyrIAw kudrqI kyvf qyrI dwiq ] (18-1, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
    You have so many Creative Powers, Lord; Your Bountiful Blessings are so Great.

 kyqy qyry jIA jMq isPiq krih idnu rwiq ] (18-1, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
    So many of Your beings and creatures praise You day and night.
 
 kyqy qyry rUp rMg kyqy jwiq Ajwiq ]3] (18-2, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
    You have so many forms and colors, so many classes, high and low. ||3||
 
 scu imlY scu aUpjY sc mih swic smwie ] (18-2, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
    Meeting the True One, Truth wells up. The truthful are absorbed into the True Lord.

 
These are only some of the attributes of The Lord, the Creator. These attributes are not within the Human reach or any who came in Human format.


----------



## Harjas Kaur Khalsa (Jul 9, 2008)

Is the God personal?  According to Gurbani, yes.  However, a formless God without attributes is nirguna and unknowable to human beings.  Even the devas do not know His limits.  Is the God impersonal and beyond form, thoughts and concepts where words cannot even be uttered?  Yes.

But He is also a personal God which can be approached by us in prayer.  Therefore He must have taken on a sargun aspect.  So both views are correct.  The God is nirgun and sargun. 


ਜੇ ਹਉ ਜਾਣਾ ਆਖਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਕਹਣਾ ਕਥਨੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥ 
jae ho jaanaa aakhaa naahee kehanaa kathhan n jaaee ||
Even knowing God, I cannot describe Him; He cannot be described in words.
~SGGS Ji p. 2​



ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਪੈ ਕੀਤਾ ਆਕਾਰੁ ॥ 
anth n jaapai keethaa aakaar ||
The limits of the created universe cannot be perceived.

ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਪੈ ਪਾਰਾਵਾਰੁ ॥ 
anth n jaapai paaraavaar ||
Its limits here and beyond cannot be perceived.

ਅੰਤ ਕਾਰਣਿ ਕੇਤੇ ਬਿਲਲਾਹਿ ॥ 
anth kaaran kaethae bilalaahi ||
Many struggle to know His limits, 

ਤਾ ਕੇ ਅੰਤ ਨ ਪਾਏ ਜਾਹਿ ॥ 
thaa kae anth n paaeae jaahi ||
but His limits cannot be found.  

ਏਹੁ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਣੈ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
eaehu anth n jaanai koe ||
No one can know these limits.
~SGGS Ji p. 5​


I've always read that Guruji fundamentally changed the Hindu definition of God from pantheism to strict monothesim. We can see embodied in the definition of Omkar/AUMkar is the Trimurti, the 3 principal Mahadevas: Brahma, Vishnu, Shiva, plus "kar" (to create). And by placing the numeral 1 in front of the Omkara, Guruji defined a solely monothesistic (sargun) Creator God.

It's really a misunderstanding of Hinduism to believe that the 1 is in conflict with the Trimurti of the AUM and fighting for supremacy by negating them.  The whole creation is subordinated, not negated.  Ek Onkar is a perfectly balanced equation.  It reads, "1 created the Om."  And the Om embodies the entire sansaara, past, present and future.  It is a powerfully mystical concept.  The 1 is a literal "Oneness" which pervades and is existing within the creation, because the creation is incorporated, subsumed by it.  The True face of creation is not this illusion of form.  The creation IS the Creator.  If your individual jeev is an illusion which disappears with mukti, then how can you be a creation?  




> Lila (Sanskrit: लीला), or Leela is a concept within Hinduism literally meaning "pastime", "sport" or "play". It is common to both monistic and dualistic philosophical schools, but has a markedly different significance in each. Within monism, Lila is a way of describing all reality, including the cosmos, as the outcome of creative play by the divine absolute (Brahman). In the dualistic schools of Vaishnavism, Lila more simply refers to the activities of God and his devotees, as distinct from the common activities of karma...
> 
> Lila is comparable to the Western theological position of Pandeism, which describes the Universe as God taking a physical form in order to experience the interplay between the elements of the Universe.
> Lila - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


And remember, the Gaudiya Vaishnava Sampradya established by Mahaprabhu Chaitanya teaches a qualified Dvaita and accepts the Advaita of most other schools of Hinduism, and that is universe is illusion and everything is Brahman.



ਤੂੰ ਘਟ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਸਰਬ ਨਿਰੰਤਰਿ ਜੀ ਹਰਿ ਏਕੋ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਸਮਾਣਾ ॥ 
thoon ghatt ghatt anthar sarab niranthar jee har eaeko purakh samaanaa ||
You are constant in each and every heart, and in all things. O Dear Lord, you are the One.

ਇਕਿ ਦਾਤੇ ਇਕਿ ਭੇਖਾਰੀ ਜੀ ਸਭਿ ਤੇਰੇ ਚੋਜ ਵਿਡਾਣਾ ॥ 
eik dhaathae eik bhaekhaaree jee sabh thaerae choj viddaanaa ||
Some are givers, and some are beggars. This is all Your Wondrous Play.  

ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਦਾਤਾ ਆਪੇ ਭੁਗਤਾ ਜੀ ਹਉ ਤੁਧੁ ਬਿਨੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਜਾਣਾ ॥ 
thoon aapae dhaathaa aapae bhugathaa jee ho thudhh bin avar n jaanaa ||
You Yourself are the Giver, and You Yourself are the Enjoyer. I know no other than You.
~SGGS Ji p. 11​


ਸਹਸ ਪਦ ਬਿਮਲ ਨਨ ਏਕ ਪਦ ਗੰਧ ਬਿਨੁ ਸਹਸ ਤਵ ਗੰਧ ਇਵ ਚਲਤ ਮੋਹੀ ॥੨॥ 
sehas padh bimal nan eaek padh gandhh bin sehas thav gandhh eiv chalath mohee ||2||
You have thousands of Lotus Feet, and yet You do not have even one foot. You have no nose, but you have thousands of noses. This Play of Yours entrances me. ||2||

ਸਭ ਮਹਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਹੈ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
sabh mehi joth joth hai soe ||
Amongst all is the Light-You are that Light. 

ਤਿਸ ਦੈ ਚਾਨਣਿ ਸਭ ਮਹਿ ਚਾਨਣੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
this dhai chaanan sabh mehi chaanan hoe ||
By this Illumination, that Light is radiant within all. 

ਗੁਰ ਸਾਖੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਪਰਗਟੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
gur saakhee joth paragatt hoe ||
Through the Guru's Teachings, the Light shines forth. 

ਜੋ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੁ ਆਰਤੀ ਹੋਇ ॥੩॥ 
jo this bhaavai s aarathee hoe ||3||
That which is pleasing to Him is the lamp-lit worship service. ||3||
~SGGS Ji p. 13
​


Eko Brahman, Dwiteeyo Naasti. 
(There is Brahman alone there is none other (than Brahman) 
-Upanishads​
aykaa aykankaaru|ikhi daykhaaliaa| 
(By writing 1 (One) in the beginning, it has been shown that Ekankar, God, who subsumes all forms in Him is only one (and not two or three). 
-Vaar 3 Pauri 15 of 20 of Vaaran Bhai Gurdas​


> Subsume: "(From Latin subsumō.) "To include or place within something larger or more comprehensive : encompass as a subordinate or component element; contain or include." To place under another as belonging to it; to include or contain under something else."


Subsumed means incorporated, within, a part of.  Nothing is excluded.  How can we exclude the demi-gods from the sargun saroop of the Oneness who is Supreme when Gurbani didn't?  There is only Oneness.  All the jivs are part of the sansaaric world of three gunas and Maya which is all illusion.  Behind the shadow of all forms is the Oneness.  I'm not even going to say One anymore, because people think there's this One lone Abrahamic God waiting for all His children to get to heaven.  No place.  No time.  No division.  The deepest truth is we are the sargun saroop.  Not our ego-identities.  The light within us.  Parabrahm Parameshvar.  Some forms shine the light more than others because we live in a world of darkness.  Saints are blessed because they shine light in darkness.  Avtaars are an incredible brightness.  They manifest the imperceivable nirguna to the sansaara.  Without avtaaras, we could not have Shabad-Jyot of Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.  Because Gurbani says Guruji was an avtaara of the Kaliyug. 



ਕਬਿ ਕਲ ਸੁਜਸੁ ਗਾਵਉ ਗੁਰ ਨਾਨਕ ਰਾਜੁ ਜੋਗੁ ਜਿਨਿ ਮਾਣਿਓ ॥੩॥ 
kab kal sujas gaavo gur naanak raaj jog jin maaniou ||3||
KAL the poet sings the Sublime Praises of Guru Nanak, who enjoys mastery of Raja Yoga. ||3|| 

ਗਾਵਹਿ ਕਪਿਲਾਦਿ ਆਦਿ ਜੋਗੇਸੁਰ ਅਪਰੰਪਰ ਅਵਤਾਰ ਵਰੋ ॥ 
gaavehi kapilaadh aadh jogaesur aparanpar avathaar varo ||
Kapila and the other Yogis sing of Guru Nanak. He is the Avataar, the Incarnation of the Infinite Lord.
~SGGS Ji p. 1389​



> yatha hy avahito vahnir
> darushv ekah sva-yonishu
> naneva bhati visvatma
> bhuteshu ca tatha puman
> ...





> ekākṣara
> ekâkṣará n. the sole imperishable thing AV. v, 28, 8
> • a single syllable Subh.
> • a monosyllabic word VS. ŚBr. RPrāt. &c
> ...



Eko Brahman.  Brahman = Om. 
Ek Omkar/Oangkar. Brahman is one, not two or three. 
"Kar" means to create.

The first words of Mool Mantra don't mean classical monotheism in the Abrahamic sense where the Supreme God is only personal (sarguna) but clearly from the very first word in Mool Mantra the Supreme God is both impersonal (nirgun) and subsumed into this all-pervading aspect of formless Oneness is the whole creation which is sarguna, including the devas and starting with the devas.  It's clear that ੴ is written with authority of Sruti found in Upanishads, and not in any way contradicting. The definition of God is given in terms of qualified Advaitic philosophy that the many are actually the One, derivative of the One which subsumes all forms. Everything is the One.  It's a qualified Advaitic philosophy because, as in Vaishnava Vedanta, Gurbani also worships a personal God who can be reached with words, perceived with constructs of form even if that form it takes is Shabad in words of Gurbani.

Older descriptions of the Aum in Vedas are the terms: Ek Ak Sara and Pranava.  What do they mean which could give insight?  The earliest term from the Rig Veda is Ekakshara.  What could it mean?  Since the term AUM is more recent description.  And at once it becomes clear that not only was Guruji able to know the Vedas, He knew what even scholars did not know... the original defintions.  And this shows Guruji was not rejecting revealed Truth, Sruti.  But He was correcting errors of teaching and degeneration which had crept into religion, because the Dharma was no longer standing on all it's legs.

Ek Ak Sara : The imperishable Oneness that created and subsumes the Om. 

The very Sanskrit definition of Ekaksara from the Rig Veda (1.164.39), is identical with Ek Onkar.



> "praNava is the primal sound that existed before the creation and the sound that stays after the praLaya. This is the nAtharUpa - the Form of sound, of the Supreme Luminance. This mantra om refer to none other than God. The great yogis meditate in this mantra as the path to Eternal Bliss of the Formless Nameless God !
> The praNava has five parts. They are akara, ukara, makara, bindhu, nAtham. (aum). Consequently this is also one of the glorious panchAkshara mantra.
> Pranava Mantra (Aum/ Om Sanskrit) - Scriptural Explanation



And it's from the definition of Pranava (“pronouncing”), another older term for AUMkar, and we see the origin of the anehadh Naad.  Without the Omkar, there would be no Naad.  And there would be no Shabad.  And there would be no Naam.  So Onkar MUST be Omkar.  It cannot be anything else but the universal sound which is the voice of nirguna vibrating into sarguna and causing creation.  AUM is creative, preserving and destroying principle.  It is an entire system which renews itself.  AUM is the Naad.



> "In the case of the mantric om, this monosyllable came to represent the ultimate One, which is eternally unchanging (akshara, acala). The term akshara is used as a synonym for om in many scriptures, including the Bhagavad-Gîtâ (10.25), which has Krishna say, “Of utterances I am the single syllable.”
> 
> ...For the Taittirîya-Samhitâ (5.2.8), which is appended to the Yajur-Veda, still cryptically speaks of the “divine sign” (deva-lakshana) that is written threefold (try-alikhita). Some scholars have seen this as a reference to the three constituent parts of the syllable om, as written in Sanskrit: a + u + m. The three constituents of om are referred to, for instance, in the Prashna-Upanishad (5.5)...
> 
> ...



Amrit Naad Upanishad.  
Guruji's philosophy and path to mukti comes from the Upanishads.



ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਪਾਏ ਵੀਚਾਰਾ ॥ 
sathigur thae paaeae veechaaraa ||
From the True Guru, contemplative meditation is obtained. 

ਸੁੰਨ ਸਮਾਧਿ ਸਚੇ ਘਰ ਬਾਰਾ ॥ 
sunn samaadhh sachae ghar baaraa ||
And then, one dwells with the True Lord in His celestial home, the Primal State of Absorption in Deepest Samaadhi.

ਨਾਨਕ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਨਾਦੁ ਸਬਦ ਧੁਨਿ ਸਚੁ ਰਾਮੈ ਨਾਮਿ ਸਮਾਇਦਾ ॥੧੭॥੫॥੧੭॥ 
naanak niramal naadh sabadh dhhun sach raamai naam samaaeidhaa ||17||5||17||
O Nanak, the immaculate sound current of the Naad, and the Music of the Shabad resound; one merges into the True Name of the Lord. ||17||5||17||
~SGGS Ji p. 1038​


ਸੁੰਨ ਸਮਾਧਿ ਅਨਹਤ ਤਹ ਨਾਦ ॥ 
sunn samaadhh anehath theh naadh ||
The Deepest Samaadhi, and the unstruck sound current of the Naad are there.  

ਕਹਨੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ ਅਚਰਜ ਬਿਸਮਾਦ ॥ 
kehan n jaaee acharaj bisamaadh ||
The wonder and marvel of it cannot be described.
~SGGS Ji p. 293​



ਨਉ ਦਰਵਾਜੇ ਦਸਵੈ ਮੁਕਤਾ ਅਨਹਦ ਸਬਦੁ ਵਜਾਵਣਿਆ ॥੩॥ 
no dharavaajae dhasavai mukathaa anehadh sabadh vajaavaniaa ||3||
Beyond the nine gates, the Tenth Gate is found, and liberation is obtained. The Unstruck Melody of the Shabad vibrates. ||3||
~SGGS Ji p. 110​

Here we see that the anehadh Shabad is from the Naad.


ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਸਬਦੁ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਹਰਿ ਬਾਣੀ ॥ 
anmrith sabadh anmrith har baanee ||
The Shabad is Amrit; the Lord's Bani is Amrit. 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਸੇਵਿਐ ਰਿਦੈ ਸਮਾਣੀ ॥ 
sathigur saeviai ridhai samaanee ||
Serving the True Guru, it permeates the heart.
~SGGS Ji p. 119​

The anehad Naad vibrates from the nirguna, the anehad Shabad comes from the anehad Naad.  Amrit comes from the Shabad. That is the relationship.




> Panch Ak'Shara Mantra:
> "praNava is the primal sound that existed before the creation and the sound that stays after the praLaya. This is the nAtharUpa - the Form of sound, of the Supreme Luminance. This mantra om refer to none other than God. The great yogis meditate in this mantra as the path to Eternal Bliss of the Formless Nameless God !
> 
> The praNava has five parts. They are akara, ukara, makara, bindhu, nAtham. (aum). Consequently this is also one of the glorious panchAkshara mantra.
> Pranava Mantra (Aum/ Om Sanskrit) - Scriptural Explanation


 

Eko Brahman. Eko Omkar.
Unfortunately in the Abrahamized West there are real misunderstandings as to the definitions of God. For example, probably no religious beliefs have been more abused or reviled than Hinduism by missionaries of every stripe seeking to prove pantheism is mythological and therefore false, and trying to prove their version of God is superior to all the gods of Hindu religion.

With this backdrop, most Sikhs are now trying to do the same thing. So it isn't unusual to hear someone say the numeral 1 cancelled out the other 3, or that Oangkar isn't the same thing as Omkar and thus has no relationship to AUM. And if you ask these people to explain the concept of the Naad and Shabad... they can't. And the reason they can't, is they just negated the concept of Naad by eliminating the AUM.


ਪੰਚ ਸਬਦ ਤਹ ਪੂਰਨ ਨਾਦ ॥ 
panch sabadh theh pooran naadh ||
The Panch Shabad, the five primal sounds, echo the perfect sound current of the Naad.

ਅਨਹਦ ਬਾਜੇ ਅਚਰਜ ਬਿਸਮਾਦ ॥ 
anehadh baajae acharaj bisamaadh ||
The wondrous, amazing unstruck melody vibrates.
~SGGS Ji p. 888​



> The Panch Parmeshthi of the Jain Omkar. "This Aum of Sanskrit is made up of five alphabets - a + a + ā + u + m = Aum"
> Pranava-naada (-naadha). "Primal sound of God. Sound of Om."





ਗੁਨਨਾਦਧੁਨਿਅਨੰਦਬੇਦ॥
gun naadh dhhun anandh baedh ||
The Glory of God is the Sound-current of the Naad, the Celestial Music of Bliss, and the Wisdom of the Vedas.
~SGGS Ji p. 1322​

~Bhul chak maaf karni ji


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

Attributes Of The Creator*

The following are some of other attributes of the Creator , the almighty as is sung by The First Nanak. He ,admittedly, stated that He cannot state anything more than this even though he knows/seen/met HIM yet HE is beyond description.Infact, Guru Sahib have emphasized that he is beyond description as he is unfathomable and cannot be seen.

We are in this thread are trying to establish the meaning of the term Guru as it has appeared in Granth sahib ji. Kindly refer post -1.*​

siq suhwxu sdw min cwau ] (4-16, jpu, mÚ 1)/
 He is Beautiful, True and Eternally Joyful.

kvxu su vylw vKqu kvxu kvx iQiq kvxu vwru ] (4-16, jpu, mÚ 1)
 What was that time, and what was that moment? What was that day, and what was that date?
 
kvix is ruqI mwhu kvxu ijqu hoAw Awkwru ] (4-17, jpu, mÚ 1)
 What was that season, and what was that month, when the Universe was created?
 
vyl n pweIAw pMfqI ij hovY lyKu purwxu ] (4-17, jpu, mÚ 1)
 The Pandits, the religious scholars, cannot find that time, even if it is written in the Puraanas.

vKqu n pwieE kwdIAw ij ilKin lyKu kurwxu ] (4-18, jpu, mÚ 1)
 That time is not known to the Qazis, who study the Koran.
 
iQiq vwru nw jogI jwxY ruiq mwhu nw koeI ] (4-18, jpu, mÚ 1)
 The day and the date are not known to the Yogis, nor is the month or the season.
 
jw krqw isrTI kau swjy Awpy jwxY soeI ] (4-19, jpu, mÚ 1)
 *The Creator who created this creation-only He Himself knows.*

ikv kir AwKw ikv swlwhI ikau vrnI ikv jwxw ] (4-19, jpu, mÚ 1)
 *How can we speak of Him? How can we praise Him? How can we describe Him? How can we know Him?*

 AMqu n jwpY kIqw Awkwru ] (5-8, jpu, mÚ 1)
 The limits of the created universe cannot be perceived.
  AMqu n jwpY pwrwvwru ] (5-8, jpu, mÚ 1)
 Its limits here and beyond cannot be perceived.
  AMq kwrix kyqy ibllwih ] (5-8, jpu, mÚ 1)
 Many struggle to know His limits,

  qw ky AMq n pwey jwih ] (5-9, jpu, mÚ 1)
 but His limits cannot be found.
  eyhu AMqu n jwxY koie ] (5-9, jpu, mÚ 1)
 No one can know these limits.
  bhuqw khIAY bhuqw hoie ] (5-9, jpu, mÚ 1)
 The more you say about them, the more there still remains to be said.
 
vfw swihbu aUcw Qwau ] (5-9, jpu, mÚ 1)
 Great is the Master, High is His Heavenly Home.
 
aUcy aupir aUcw nwau ] (5-10, jpu, mÚ 1)
 Highest of the High, above all is His Name.
 
eyvfu aUcw hovY koie ] (5-10, jpu, mÚ 1)
 Only one as Great and as High as God
 
iqsu aUcy kau jwxY soie ] (5-10, jpu, mÚ 1)
 can know His Lofty and Exalted State.
  
jyvfu Awip jwxY Awip Awip ] (5-10, jpu, mÚ 1)
 Only He Himself is that Great. He Himself knows Himself.
 
nwnk ndrI krmI dwiq ]24] (5-11, jpu, mÚ 1)
 O Nanak, by His Glance of Grace, He bestows His Blessings. ||24||

 Awpy jwxY Awpy dyie ] (5-14, jpu, mÚ 1)
 He Himself knows, He Himself gives.
 
AwKih is iB kyeI kyie ] (5-15, jpu, mÚ 1)
 Few, very few are those who acknowledge this.
 
ijs no bKsy isPiq swlwh ] (5-15, jpu, mÚ 1)
 One who is blessed to sing the Praises of the Lord,

 hY BI hosI jwie n jwsI rcnw ijin rcweI ] (6-13, jpu, mÚ 1)
 He is, and shall always be. He shall not depart, even when this Universe which He has created departs.

rMgI rMgI BwqI kir kir ijnsI mwieAw ijin aupweI ] (6-14, jpu, mÚ 1)
 He created the world, with its various colors, species of beings, and the variety of Maya.
 
kir kir vyKY kIqw Awpxw ijv iqs dI vifAweI ] (6-14, jpu, mÚ 1)
 Having created the creation, He watches over it Himself, by His Greatness.
 
jo iqsu BwvY soeI krsI hukmu n krxw jweI ] (6-15, jpu, mÚ 1)
 He does whatever He pleases. No order can be issued to Him.

so pwiqswhu swhw pwiqswihbu nwnk rhxu rjweI ]27] (6-15, jpu, mÚ 1)
 He is the King, the King of kings, the Supreme Lord and Master of kings. Nanak remains subject to His Will. ||27||
 
AwKix joru cupY nh joru ] (7-9, jpu, mÚ 1)
 No power to speak, no power to keep silent.
 
joru n mMgix dyix n joru ] (7-9, jpu, mÚ 1)
 No power to beg, no power to give.

joru n jIvix mrix nh joru ] (7-9, jpu, mÚ 1)
 No power to live, no power to die.
 
joru n rwij mwil min soru ] (7-9, jpu, mÚ 1)
 No power to rule, with wealth and occult mental powers.

joru n surqI igAwin vIcwir ] (7-10, jpu, mÚ 1)
 No power to gain intuitive understanding, spiritual wisdom and meditation.
 
joru n jugqI CutY sMswru ] (7-10, jpu, mÚ 1)
 No power to find the way to escape from the world.

ijsu hiQ joru kir vyKY soie ] (7-10, jpu, mÚ 1)
 He alone has the Power in His Hands. He watches over all.

nwnk auqmu nIcu n koie ]33] (7-11, jpu, mÚ 1)
 O Nanak, no one is high or low. ||33||​


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

kyqIAw qyrIAw kudrqI kyvf qyrI dwiq ] (18-1, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)

You have so many Creative Powers, Lord; Your Bountiful Blessings are so Great.

 kyqy qyry jIA jMq isPiq krih idnu rwiq ] (18-1, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)

So many of Your beings and creatures praise You day and night.

 kyqy qyry rUp rMg kyqy jwiq Ajwiq ]3] (18-2, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)

You have so many forms and colors, so many classes, high and low. ||3||

 scu imlY scu aUpjY sc mih swic smwie ] (18-2, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)

Meeting the True One, Truth wells up. The truthful are absorbed into the True Lord.


* The creative potency Of The Lord is touched and spoken of by Guru nanak dev ji .He has been addressed as True Lord/Lord.Thus Lord here signifies The Almighty.*


​


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 9, 2008)

*A person who is eulogising the Lord,surely, cannot be the Lord Himself. It is a matter of sheer common sense.*​


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 9, 2008)

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:


ਏਕ ਰੂਪ ਸਗਲੋ ਪਾਸਾਰਾ ॥ 
eaek roop sagalo paasaaraa ||
The entire Universe is the form of the One Lord.


ਆਪੇ ਬਨਜੁ ਆਪਿ ਬਿਉਹਾਰਾ ॥੧॥ 
aapae banaj aap biouhaaraa ||1||
He Himself is the trade, and He Himself is the trader. ||1||


ਐਸੋ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਬਿਰਲੋ ਈ ਪਾਏ ॥ 
aiso giaan biralo ee paaeae ||
How rare is that one who is blessed with such spiritual wisdom.


ਜਤ ਜਤ ਜਾਈਐ ਤਤ ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਾਏ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
jath jath jaaeeai thath dhrisattaaeae ||1|| rehaao ||
Wherever I go, there I see Him. ||1||Pause||


ਅਨਿਕ ਰੰਗ ਨਿਰਗੁਨ ਇਕ ਰੰਗਾ ॥ 
anik rang niragun eik rangaa ||
He manifests many forms, while still unmanifest and absolute, and yet He has One Form.


ਆਪੇ ਜਲੁ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਤਰੰਗਾ ॥੨॥ 
aapae jal aap hee tharangaa ||2||
He Himself is the water, and He Himself is the waves. ||2||


ਆਪ ਹੀ ਮੰਦਰੁ ਆਪਹਿ ਸੇਵਾ ॥ 
aap hee mandhar aapehi saevaa ||
He Himself is the temple, and He Himself is selfless service.


*ਆਪ ਹੀ ਪੂਜਾਰੀ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਦੇਵਾ ॥੩॥ *
*aap hee poojaaree aap hee dhaevaa ||3||*
*He Himself is the worshipper, and He Himself is the idol. ||3||*


ਆਪਹਿ ਜੋਗ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਜੁਗਤਾ ॥ 
aapehi jog aap hee jugathaa ||
He Himself is the Yoga; He Himself is the Way.


ਨਾਨਕ ਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸਦ ਹੀ ਮੁਕਤਾ ॥੪॥੧॥੬॥ 
naanak kae prabh sadh hee mukathaa ||4||1||6||
Nanak's God is forever liberated. ||4||1||6||


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 9, 2008)

We cant limit God, BabaJi teaches us He is ALL.


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 9, 2008)

Guru Ji says:

gUjrI mhlw 5 ]
hY nwhI koaU bUJnhwro jwnY kvnu Bqw ]
isv ibrMic Aru sgl moin jn gih n skwih gqw ]1]
pRB kI Agm AgwiD kQw ]
sunIAY Avr Avr ibiD buJIAY bkn kQn rhqw ]1] rhwau ]
Awpy Bgqw Awip suAwmI Awpn sMig rqw ]
nwnk ko pRBu pUir rihE hY pyiKE jqR kqw ]2]2]11]


gUjrI mhlw 5 ]
hY nwhI koaU bUJnhwro jwnY kvnu Bqw ]
isv ibrMic Aru sgl moin jn gih n skwih gqw ]1]
pRB kI Agm AgwiD kQw ]
sunIAY Avr Avr ibiD buJIAY bkn kQn rhqw ]1] rhwau ]
Awpy Bgqw Awip suAwmI Awpn sMig rqw ]
nwnk ko pRBu pUir rihE hY pyiKE jqR kqw ]2]2]11]


Goojaree, Fifth Mehl:
No one understands the Lord; who can understand His plans?
Shiva, Brahma and all the silent sages cannot understand the state of the Lord. ||1||
God's sermon is profound and unfathomable.
He is heard to be one thing, but He is understood to be something else again; He is beyond description and explanation. ||1||Pause||
He Himself is the devotee, and He Himself is the Lord and Master; He is imbued with Himself.
Nanak's God is pervading and permeating everywhere; wherever he looks, He is there. ||2||2||11||


----------



## Harjas Kaur Khalsa (Jul 9, 2008)

> A person who is eulogising the Lord,surely, cannot be the Lord Himself. It is a matter of sheer common sense.



But it goes against the human logic.  We are eulogizing the Lord because He exists.  The Lord Himself is all that exists.  The Lord IS eulogizing Himself through the forms of creation.  This is His design.  It is God's play.



ਸਤਿ ਸਾਚੁ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ ਆਦਿ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਸਦਾ ਤੁਹੀ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਹਿ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥੮॥ 
sath saach sree nivaas aadh purakh sadhaa thuhee vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahiguroo vaahi jeeo ||3||8||
You are forever True, the Home of Excellence, the Primal Supreme Being. Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Guru, Waahay Jee-o. ||3||8||

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਗੁਬਿੰਦ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
sathiguroo sathiguroo sathigur gubindh jeeo ||
The True Guru, the True Guru, the True Guru is the Lord of the Universe Himself.

ਬਲਿਹਿ ਛਲਨ ਸਬਲ ਮਲਨ ਭਗ੍ਤਿ ਫਲਨ ਕਾਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਕੁਅਰ ਨਿਹਕਲੰਕ ਬਜੀ ਡੰਕ ਚੜ੍ਹੂ ਦਲ ਰਵਿੰਦ ਜੀਉ ॥
balihi shhalan sabal malan bhagio falan kaanh kuar nihakalank bajee ddank charrhoo dhal ravindh jeeo ||
Enticer of Baliraja, who smothers the mighty, and fulfills the devotees; the Prince Krishna, and Kalki; the thunder of His army and the beat of His drum echoes across the Universe.

ਰਾਮ ਰਵਣ ਦੁਰਤ ਦਵਣ ਸਕਲ ਭਵਣ ਕੁਸਲ ਕਰਣ ਸਰਬ ਭੂਤ ਆਪਿ ਹੀ ਦੇਵਾਧਿ ਦੇਵ ਸਹਸ ਮੁਖ ਫਨਿੰਦ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
raam ravan dhurath dhavan sakal bhavan kusal karan sarab bhooth aap hee dhaevaadhh dhaev sehas mukh fanindh jeeo ||
The Lord of contemplation, Destroyer of sin, who brings pleasure to the beings of all realms, He Himself is the God of gods, Divinity of the divine, the thousand-headed king cobra.

ਜਰਮ ਕਰਮ ਮਛ ਕਛ ਹੁਅ ਬਰਾਹ ਜਮੁਨਾ ਕੈ ਕੂਲਿ ਖੇਲੁ ਖੇਲਿਓ ਜਿਨਿ ਗਿੰਦ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
jaram karam mashh kashh hua baraah jamunaa kai kool khael khaeliou jin gindh jeeo ||
He took birth in the Incarnations of the Fish, Tortoise and Wild Boar, and played His part. He played games on the banks of the Jamunaa River.

ਨਾਮੁ ਸਾਰੁ ਹੀਏ ਧਾਰੁ ਤਜੁ ਬਿਕਾਰੁ ਮਨ ਗਯੰਦ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਗੁਬਿੰਦ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੯॥ 
naam saar heeeae dhhaar thaj bikaar man gayandh sathiguroo sathiguroo sathigur gubindh jeeo ||4||9||
Enshrine this most excellent Name within your heart, and renounce the wickedness of the mind, O Gayand the True Guru, the True Guru, the True Guru is the Lord of the Universe Himself. ||4||9||

ਸਿਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਿਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਿਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਤਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
siree guroo siree guroo siree guroo sath jeeo ||
The Supreme Guru, the Supreme Guru, the Supreme Guru, the True, Dear Lord.

ਗੁਰ ਕਹਿਆ ਮਾਨੁ ਨਿਜ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ਸਚੁ ਜਾਨੁ ਮੰਤ੍ਰੁ ਇਹੈ ਨਿਸਿ ਬਾਸੁਰ ਹੋਇ ਕਲ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੁ ਲਹਹਿ ਪਰਮ ਗਤਿ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
gur kehiaa maan nij nidhhaan sach jaan manthra eihai nis baasur hoe kalyaan lehehi param gath jeeo ||
Respect and obey the Guru's Word; this is your own personal treasure - know this mantra as true. Night and day, you shall be saved, and blessed with the supreme status.
~SGGS Ji p. 1403
​

How can the Uncreated take birth?  Gurbani says this in many places.  The world is illusion.  True Reality is there is only the God, nirgun and sargun.



ਸਭ ਇਕਾ ਜੋਤਿ ਵਰਤੈ ਭਿਨਿ ਭਿਨਿ ਨ ਰਲਈ ਕਿਸੈ ਦੀ ਰਲਾਈਆ ॥ 
sabh eikaa joth varathai bhin bhin n ralee kisai dhee ralaaeeaa ||
The One Light pervades all the many and various beings. This Light intermingles with them, but it is not diluted or obscured.
~SGGS Ji p. 96​

If the Jyot of God is not changed by pervading within all forms, and our forms are dying.  Ultimately what are we?  Are we the body?  No.  Are we the human brain?  No.  So what exactly are we anyway?  Ego?  Mind?  Consciousness?  Karam?  The jeevatman?  And if we believe Gurbani we know mukti means we will merge into the Jyot of God.  We won't take our karma and ego.  All we will take is purified consciousness which is Light.  But it will be a Turiya consciousness, not even this shallow personality we think is who we are.  So the Light and Sound exist as one thing in higher dimensions.  The Light is singing praise of It's Glory.  Maybe that's the best human speech can describe of the indescribable.  But mukti and merging won't have anything to do with our perception of being a person.  Because ultimately we aren't a person.  Haven't we been born in other forms as well?  So something of the indestructible and Uncreated persists in us from form to form.


~Bhul chak maaf


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 9, 2008)

Dear Members,

So far we've discussed in theory and definitions of what Guru is. Can somebody explain in simple, un-complicated way why we must have a guru ? To get to heaven, salvation, peace of mind, untold joy, happiness, etc. But why is it that I always feel unsatisfied at the end of the day ? 

Who is to tell for sure that we are treading the right path ? 
Are we following what is written in SGGS ? 
Or are we just to continue reading SGGS for the rest of our lives.
Who is to tell that we are not to follow a living master - is SGPC the final authority of akaal purukh ?
What if, what we believe to be true isn't the truth; what if our beliefs are not in line with Guru's teachings ?


----------



## pk70 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Sikh 80 ji,*
*Here is that Hukamnama with translation possibly close to Guru Message, let’s first read it.*
ਸੂਹੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰੇ ਮਨਿ ਹਰਿ ਰੰਗੁ ਲਾਏ ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮਿ ਸਮਾਏ ॥੧॥ 
Sūhī mehlā 4. Har kirpā karė man har rang lā*ė. Gurmukẖ har har nām samā*ė. ||1|| 
When the Lord shows His mercy, person’s mind is imbued with His love, true Guru follower merges in Lord’s Name.( it is a state of mind)
ਹਰਿ ਰੰਗਿ ਰਾਤਾ ਮਨੁ ਰੰਗ ਮਾਣੇ ॥ ਸਦਾ ਅਨੰਦਿ ਰਹੈ ਦਿਨ ਰਾਤੀ ਪੂਰੇ ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਸਮਾਣੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
Har rang rāṯā man rang māṇė. Saḏā anand rahai ḏin rāṯī pūrė gur kai sabaḏ samāṇė. ||1|| rahā*o. 
 Being imbued with love of Lord, the person enjoys spiritual bliss. Always, day and and night, remains enveloped in happiness as such person totally get tuned to perfect Guru’s teachings ( Gurbani). Pause. 
ਹਰਿ ਰੰਗ ਕਉ ਲੋਚੈ ਸਭੁ ਕੋਈ ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਰੰਗੁ ਚਲੂਲਾ ਹੋਈ ॥੨॥ 
Har rang ka*o locẖai sabẖ ko*ī. Gurmukẖ rang cẖalūlā ho*ī. ||2|| 
All do long for the love of Lord; however only through Guru’s refuge, one can be imbued perfectly with love of Lord.( in Punjabi we say “ kis da rang char gya tainu” its used to express influence; when own self disappears only then Lord’s color and Guru color glows to be noticed)
ਮਨਮੁਖਿ ਮੁਗਧੁ ਨਰੁ ਕੋਰਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ ਜੇ ਸਉ ਲੋਚੈ ਰੰਗੁ ਨ ਹੋਵੈ ਕੋਇ ॥੩॥ 
Manmukẖ mugaḏẖ nar korā ho*ė.   [/FONT]Jė sa*o locẖai rang na hovai ko*ė. ||3|| 
[/FONT]    The stupid self centered person remains unmoved, the fact is this, even if such people longs hundred times for that love (state of mind), gets not that love of Lord. Why, because then ego guides and, Guru Teachings are ignored; so chance of getting His love disappears. 
ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇ ਤਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪਾਵੈ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਰਸਿ ਹਰਿ ਰੰਗਿ ਸਮਾਵੈ ॥੪॥੨॥੬॥ 
Naḏar karė ṯā saṯgur pāvai. Nānak har ras har rang samāvai. ||4||2||6|| 
If the Lord Himself shows mercy only then people meet with the True Guru.  Guru ji says only then they get absorbed in the divine elixir of Lord’s Lord. Here very Clearly Guru ji Hints about importance of Guru Teachings to have His grace eventually. Even meeting True Guru also depends upon His “ Nadr” Remember also Guru enables us to find Him within through a “Gur”= knowledge / way out of finding HIM within.

*Sikh 80 ji,*
*To answer your question, let’s go through the whole Shabad. Guru ji starts this Shabad with a vital need of Lord’s grace, with that nothing happens for sure, it is stated in the first Guru vaak, see the translation. Then Guru ji states who follow Guru, remain in love with the Lord. After importance of His grace, importance of Guru is hinted at as well. In next Vaak, it is a description of state of mind of that person who follows Guru Teachings and remains absorbed in it. Then in the next Vaak, Guru ji states that every body says and longs for Love of Lord, only Gurmukh, means who takes refuge in Guru teachings and live accordingly understand the Lord and remains imbued with His love. Then Guru ji talks about those who are self centered egoist who only desire but cannot obtain that love of Lord because they do follow their mind  but not  the Guru , so merely desiring Him, doesn’t help. In the last Vaak, Guru ji makes it very clear again that His grace is very vital, if He bestows with His grace, the person meets the real True Guru. Here Guru is not used for Lord but for Guru who sculptures the mind of the follower to get observed in the love of Lord. Deciphering other meanings will negate the importance of two vital needs for realization of Lord- His Grace and need of Guru.*
*Lastly, if you don’t mind, let me say, your following statement is not  true if it is understood in complete Shabad context, here Guru is again medium, Guru Ghar means Guru’s Sangat where Guru speaks, today when we study Guru Granth Sahib ji that is Guru Sangat, Gurdawara, it is through Guru that we know Name and we [/FONT]*
*follow Guru Teaching to obtain Name. So it again stands for Guru, the medium (your quote)*
  .
gur duAwrY nwau pweIAY ibnu siqgur plY n pwie ] (1015-17, mwrU, mÚ 1)
*Through the Guru's Gate, the Gurdwara, the Name is obtained. Without the True Guru, it is not received.

In this case True Guru would stand for the Lord HImself as HE blesses us with naam.[/FONT]* 
*Your Efforts to understand Gurbani are praisworthy.It inspires others to contemplate on Gurbani seriously.
*


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 9, 2008)

Honey22 said:


> Guru Ji says:





Honey22 said:


> hY nwhI koaU bUJnhwro jwnY kvnu Bqw ]
> isv ibrMic Aru sgl moin jn gih n skwih gqw ]1]
> pRB kI Agm AgwiD kQw ]
> sunIAY Avr Avr ibiD buJIAY bkn kQn rhqw ]1] rhwau ]
> ...




More Gurprasaad:

ਥਾਪਿਆ ਨ ਜਾਇ ਕੀਤਾ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
thhaapiaa n jaae keethaa n hoe ||
He cannot be established, He cannot be created.


ਆਪੇ ਆਪਿ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
aapae aap niranjan soe ||
He Himself is Immaculate and Pure.


ਜਿਨਿ ਸੇਵਿਆ ਤਿਨਿ ਪਾਇਆ ਮਾਨੁ ॥ 
jin saeviaa thin paaeiaa maan ||
Those who serve Him are honored.


ਨਾਨਕ ਗਾਵੀਐ ਗੁਣੀ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ॥ 
naanak gaaveeai gunee nidhhaan ||
O Nanak, sing of the Lord, the Treasure of Excellence.


ਗਾਵੀਐ ਸੁਣੀਐ ਮਨਿ ਰਖੀਐ ਭਾਉ ॥ 
gaaveeai suneeai man rakheeai bhaao ||
Sing, and listen, and let your mind be filled with love.


ਦੁਖੁ ਪਰਹਰਿ ਸੁਖੁ ਘਰਿ ਲੈ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
dhukh parehar sukh ghar lai jaae ||
Your pain shall be sent far away, and peace shall come to your home.


ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਦੰ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਵੇਦੰ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਈ ॥ 
guramukh naadhan guramukh vaedhan guramukh rehiaa samaaee ||
The Guru's Word is the Sound-current of the Naad; the Guru's Word is the Wisdom of the Vedas; the Guru's Word is all-pervading.


ਗੁਰੁ ਈਸਰੁ ਗੁਰੁ ਗੋਰਖੁ ਬਰਮਾ ਗੁਰੁ ਪਾਰਬਤੀ ਮਾਈ ॥ 
gur eesar gur gorakh baramaa gur paarabathee maaee ||
The Guru is Shiva, the Guru is Vishnu and Brahma; the Guru is Paarvati and Lakhshmi.


ਜੇ ਹਉ ਜਾਣਾ ਆਖਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਕਹਣਾ ਕਥਨੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥ 
jae ho jaanaa aakhaa naahee kehanaa kathhan n jaaee ||
Even knowing God, I cannot describe Him; He cannot be described in words.


ਗੁਰਾ ਇਕ ਦੇਹਿ ਬੁਝਾਈ ॥ 
guraa eik dhaehi bujhaaee ||
The Guru has given me this one understanding:


ਸਭਨਾ ਜੀਆ ਕਾ ਇਕੁ ਦਾਤਾ ਸੋ ਮੈ ਵਿਸਰਿ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥੫॥ 
sabhanaa jeeaa kaa eik dhaathaa so mai visar n jaaee ||5||
there is only the One, the Giver of all souls. May I never forget Him! ||5||


Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji age 2:SearchGurbani.com ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ


----------



## pk70 (Jul 9, 2008)

( Quote namjap ji)Dear Members,

So far we've discussed in theory and definitions of what Guru is. Can somebody explain in simple, un-complicated way why we must have a guru ? To get to heaven, salvation, peace of mind, untold joy, happiness, etc. But why is it that I always feel unsatisfied at the end of the day ? 

Who is to tell for sure that we are treading the right path ? 
*First of all, namjap ji, members are not able to lead you, the academic muscles seldom enables any one to walk on path you long for. Understanding Gurbani and moulding your soul accordingly, is the initial effort at your command.*
Are we following what is written in SGGS ? 
*That should be our check out measure every day, falls will occur, correction will follow and why it happened will be exposed every day in mind.*
Or are we just to continue reading SGGS for the rest of our lives.
*Reading Guru Granth Sahib ji for the rest of life is not wastage, it should  be continued provided Guru teachings are strictly practiced as being your own boss to watch; Gurbani reading will refresh your spirit , surprisingly every time you read, new depth of spirituality will be introduced to you, it is matter of a time*.
Who is to tell that we are not to follow a living master - is SGPC the final authority of akaal purukh ?
" *Pir Sang mutharie.." so you dont worry about SGPC, only your concern is sculpturing of your soul as per Guru teaching with high gravity of sincerity.*
What if, what we believe to be true isn't the truth; what if our beliefs are not in line with Guru's teachings ?
*Remember the first thing I mentioned, checking out the progress you have tried, that will make you aware of this doubt. Remember, falling in love is natural, our goal to fall in love with HIM,should be also natural; as long as million trivial questions keep worrying us, if drums are not beaten in Harmony and preparation is not complete( Sunat sandesro Pria ghar sej vichhaee..), end of the day, unsatisfsaction will be felt. We preach to others but rarely point finger on ourselves to realize we are not even qualify to teach others. Good luck brothe*r


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sadeepuri Ji,
Following Guru Vaak about understanding and all that:

<> siq nwmu krqw purKu inrBau inrvYru Akwl mUriq AjUnI sYBM gur pRswid ]
rwgu goNf caupdy mhlw 4 Gru 1 ]
jy min iciq Aws rKih hir aUpir qw mn icMdy Anyk Anyk Pl pweI ]
hir jwxY sBu ikCu jo jIie vrqY pRBu GwilAw iksY kw ieku iqlu n gvweI ]
hir iqs kI Aws kIjY mn myry jo sB mih suAwmI rihAw smweI ]1]
myry mn Awsw kir jgdIs gusweI ]
jo ibnu hir Aws Avr kwhU kI kIjY sw inhPl Aws sB ibrQI jweI ]1] rhwau ]
jo dIsY mwieAw moh kutMbu sBu mq iqs kI Aws lig jnmu gvweI ]
ien@ kY ikCu hwiQ nhI khw krih ieih bpuVy ien@ kw vwihAw kCu n vsweI ]
myry mn Aws kir hir pRIqm Apuny kI jo quJu qwrY qyrw kutMbu sBu CfweI ]2]
jy ikCu Aws Avr krih primqRI mq qUM jwxih qyrY ikqY kMim AweI ]
ieh Aws primqRI Bwau dUjw hY iKn mih JUTu ibnis sB jweI ]
myry mn Awsw kir hir pRIqm swcy kI jo qyrw GwilAw sBu Qwie pweI ]3]
Awsw mnsw sB qyrI myry suAwmI jYsI qU Aws krwvih qYsI ko Aws krweI ]
ikCu iksI kY hiQ nwhI myry suAwmI AYsI myrY siqguir bUJ buJweI ]
jn nwnk kI Aws qU jwxih hir drsnu dyiK hir drsin iqRpqweI ]4]1]


<> siq nwmu krqw purKu inrBau inrvYru Akwl mUriq AjUnI sYBM gur pRswid ]
rwgu goNf caupdy mhlw 4 Gru 1 ]
jy min iciq Aws rKih hir aUpir qw mn icMdy Anyk Anyk Pl pweI ]
hir jwxY sBu ikCu jo jIie vrqY pRBu GwilAw iksY kw ieku iqlu n gvweI ]
hir iqs kI Aws kIjY mn myry jo sB mih suAwmI rihAw smweI ]1]
myry mn Awsw kir jgdIs gusweI ]
jo ibnu hir Aws Avr kwhU kI kIjY sw inhPl Aws sB ibrQI jweI ]1] rhwau ]
jo dIsY mwieAw moh kutMbu sBu mq iqs kI Aws lig jnmu gvweI ]
ien@ kY ikCu hwiQ nhI khw krih ieih bpuVy ien@ kw vwihAw kCu n vsweI ]
myry mn Aws kir hir pRIqm Apuny kI jo quJu qwrY qyrw kutMbu sBu CfweI ]2]
jy ikCu Aws Avr krih primqRI mq qUM jwxih qyrY ikqY kMim AweI ]
ieh Aws primqRI Bwau dUjw hY iKn mih JUTu ibnis sB jweI ]
myry mn Awsw kir hir pRIqm swcy kI jo qyrw GwilAw sBu Qwie pweI ]3]
Awsw mnsw sB qyrI myry suAwmI jYsI qU Aws krwvih qYsI ko Aws krweI ]
ikCu iksI kY hiQ nwhI myry suAwmI AYsI myrY siqguir bUJ buJweI ]
jn nwnk kI Aws qU jwxih hir drsnu dyiK hir drsin iqRpqweI ]4]1]


One Universal Creator God. Truth Is The Name. Creative Being Personified. No Fear. No Hatred. Image Of The Undying. Beyond Birth. Self-Existent. By Guru's Grace:
Raag Gond, Chau-Padas, Fourth Mehl, First House:
If, in his conscious mind, he places his hopes in the Lord, then he shall obtain the fruits of all the many desires of his mind.
The Lord knows everything which happens to the soul. Not even an iota of one's effort goes to waste.
Place your hopes in the Lord, O my mind; the Lord and Master is pervading and permeating all. ||1||
O my mind, place your hopes in the Lord of the World, the Master of the Universe.
That hope which is placed in any other than the Lord - that hope is fruitless, and totally useless. ||1||Pause||
That which you can see, Maya, and all attachment to family - don't place your hopes in them, or your life will be wasted and lost.
Nothing is in their hands; what can these poor creatures do? By their actions, nothing can be done.
O my mind, place your hopes in the Lord, your Beloved, who shall carry you across, and save your whole family as well. ||2||
If you place your hopes in any other, in any friend other than the Lord, then you shall come to know that it is of no use at all.
This hope placed in other friends comes from the love of duality. In an instant, it is gone; it is totally false.
O my mind, place your hopes in the Lord, your True Beloved, who shall approve and reward you for all your efforts. ||3||
Hope and desire are all Yours, O my Lord and Master. As You inspire hope, so are the hopes held.
Nothing is in the hands of anyone, O my Lord and Master; such is the understanding the True Guru has given me to understand.
You alone know the hope of servant Nanak, O Lord; gazing upon the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan, he is satisfied. ||4||1||
Gurbani Panna # 860
English Translations- SikhiToTheMax


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 10, 2008)

*The quest to assign the meaning to the term 'Guru' as it appears in Granth Sahib shall be on and will be taken up as and when the need arises.

 It is individual's understanding only. 

I am specially thankful to honey22 and harsimransingh and sadeepuree etc.,harjas kaur khalsa and other friends for participating and I hope that continued guidance would be available from namjap and pk70 ji.



However, it is my firm belief that Guru nanak was not God;the Creator.   
*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 10, 2008)

ਆਪਿ  ਨਿਰਾਲਮੁ  ਗੁਰ  ਗਮ  ਗਿਆਨਾ  ॥ ਜੋ  ਦੀਸੈ  ਤੁਝ  ਮਾਹਿ  ਸਮਾਨਾ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਨੀਚੁ  ਭਿਖਿਆ  ਦਰਿ  ਜਾਚੈ  ਮੈ  ਦੀਜੈ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਵਡਾਈ  ਹੇ  ॥੧੬॥੧॥ [ang 1021] 


He Himself is immaculate; by contact with the Guru, spiritual wisdom is obtained. Whatever is seen, shall merge into You. Nanak, the lowly, begs for charity at Your Door; please, bless him with the glorious greatness of Your Name. ||16||1|| 

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! (ਇਤਨਾ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਜਗਤ ਰਚ ਕੇ) ਤੂੰ ਆਪ (ਇਸ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਤੋਂ) ਨਿਰਲੇਪ ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! (ਤੇਰੇ ਰੂਪ) ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਹੀ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਜਾਣ-ਪਛਾਣ ਹੋ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ। (ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ) ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਦਿੱਸ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਸਭ ਤੇਰੇ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਲੀਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਗ਼ਰੀਬ ਨਾਨਕ ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰ ਤੋਂ (ਨਾਮ ਦਾ) ਖ਼ੈਰ ਮੰਗਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੈਨੂੰ ਆਪਣਾ ਨਾਮ ਦੇਹ, ਇਹੀ ਮੇਰੇ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਉੱਚੀ ਇੱਜ਼ਤ ਹੈ।੧੬।੧।


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 10, 2008)

WJKK, WJKF

I have a question here:-

Why do we take 95% of our time in defining terms 
and intepreting the verses when the very verses 
which were written are solely from personal experiences.
I think most forums do not even get close to a real satsang.

Now I expect someone to write a lorry load of explanation. 
But this is not what I'm looking for. 
Let's talk from personal experience.


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 10, 2008)

Honey22 said:


> Hope and desire are all Yours, O my Lord and Master. As You inspire hope, so are the hopes held.Nothing is in the hands of anyone, O my Lord and Master; such is the understanding the True Guru has given me to understand.


Honey Ji guess what I found out: sikhism.us is a restricted website at all public places-library in the City, my  University Campus and my wife's work place. ah ha. All the other Sikh networks are available at all these places.


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 10, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> The quest to assign the meaning to the term 'Guru' as it appears in Granth Sahib shall be on and will be taken up as and when the need arises.I am specially thankful to honey22 and harsimransingh and sadeepuree etc.,harjas kaur khalsa and other friends for participating and I hope that continued guidance would be available from namjap and pk70 However, it is my firm belief that Guru nanak was not God;the Creator.


   Congratulations on your firm belief Ji. This will be very nice of you if you dont say that this is every Sikh's beliefas you did in one of your previous posts- AS MY WHOLE CLAN-all are Sikhs(AmritDhari)- almost around 600+ people that I know and or related to, they say- Guru God Creator- one and the same No difference. "Brahmgyani aap Parmeshwar" ;Gur Parmeshwar nahi bhed" ;. Thanks a lot.


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 10, 2008)

namjap said:


> Why do we take 95% of our time in defining terms and intepreting the verses when the very verses which were written are solely from personal experiences.I think most forums do not even get close to a real satsang.Now I expect someone to write a lorry load of explanation. But this is not what I'm looking for. Let's talk from personal experience.


One Saints's personal experience is not different from another. Mother Terraca used to say the same things about God Experience as it is written in BabaJi. By the way, this is my personal experience, I have talked to Her several times on this, all her conversation about God was always similar to Gurbani. Nothing She ever said to me was in contradiction to BabaJi.     "Gurbani Gavo Bhai O Safal Sada Sukhdai"      I tried to be as brief as possible, dear namjap Ji. I hope you dont mind it, as I quoted BabaJi.


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 10, 2008)

SadeePuri said:


> One Saints's personal experience is not different from another. Mother Terraca used to say the same things about God Experience as it is written in BabaJi. By the way, this is my personal experience, I have talked to Her several times on this, all her conversation about God was always similar to Gurbani. Nothing She ever said to me was in contradiction to BabaJi. "Gurbani Gavo Bhai O Safal Sada Sukhdai"


 
:happy:I have met Sant Singh Ji Maskeen so many times, (by all means I consider Him a Saint), I cant even recall how many times, everytime He said anything about God, was never anything that was in contradiction to Dhan Guru Granth Sahib ji. All the same. :happy:


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 10, 2008)

*The other major attributes of the Creator is saibhung i.e. self existent .
Some of other qualities of the Creator are given below. 
Most of the attributes are as stated by Guru Nanak dev ji.*

One of the new term employed herein is  '*True Creator Lord'** . 
*The term appears superfluous. It can be *True Lord* or *true Creator.*


hY BI hosI jwie n jwsI scw isrjxhwro ]3] (24-11, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
 The *True Creator Lord *is, and shall always be. He was not born; He shall not die. ||3||

  *O**mnipresent *
 
qU BrpUir jwinAw mY dUir ] (25-8, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
 You are present everywhere. I had thought that You were far away.

*He is everything *

Awpy nyVY dUir Awpy hI Awpy mMiJ imAwnuo ] (25-10, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
 He Himself is near, and He Himself is far away; He Himself is in-between.

  Awpy vyKY suxy Awpy hI kudriq kry jhwnuo ] (25-10, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
 He Himself beholds, and He Himself listens. By His Creative Power, He created the world.

 jo iqsu BwvY nwnkw hukmu soeI prvwnuo ]4]31] (25-11, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
 Whatever pleases Him, O Nanak-that Command is acceptable.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 10, 2008)

siqguru vyprvwhu isrMdw ] (1024-8, mwrU, mÚ 1)
   The True Guru is the Creator Lord, independent and carefree.

nw jm kwix n CMdw bMdw ] (1024-8, mwrU, mÚ 1)
   He does not fear death, and He is not dependent on mortal men.

jo iqsu syvy so AibnwsI nw iqsu kwlu sMqweI hy ]14] (1024-8, mwrU, mÚ 1)
   Whoever serves Him becomes immortal and imperishable, and will not be tortured by death. ||14||

gur mih Awpu riKAw krqwry ] (1024-9, mwrU, mÚ 1)
   The Creator Lord has enshrined Himself within the Guru.

The meaning is self-explanatory and needs no explanation or discussion. I put this search/research to rest for some time.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 10, 2008)

nwnk hir jip hir mn myry hir myly mylxhwrw hy ]17]3]9] (1030-1, mwrU, mÚ 1)
*Nanak: chant the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, O my mind; the Lord, the Uniter, shall unite you with Himself. ||17||3||9||






-

[/FONT]*​


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 10, 2008)

hir hir nwmu jphu rsu mITw ] (1030-5, mwrU, mÚ 1)
*Chant the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, the sweetest essence.*


 gurmuiK hir rsu AMqir fITw ] (1030-5, mwrU, mÚ 1)
*As Gurmukh, see the essence of the Lord deep within.*


Aihinis rwm rhhu rMig rwqy eyhu jpu qpu sMjmu swrw hy ]3] (1030-5, mwrU, mÚ 1)
*Day and night, remain imbued with the Lord's Love. This is the essence of all chanting, deep meditation and self-discipline. ||3||*


rwm nwmu gur bcnI bolhu ] (1030-6, mwrU, mÚ 1)
*Speak the Guru's Word, and the Name of the Lord.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 10, 2008)

iqs mih rwm rqnu lY cInI ] (1030-10, mwrU, mÚ 1)
*Know that the Lord's jewel is within it.*


 Awqm rwmu rwmu hY Awqm hir pweIAY sbid vIcwrw hy ]7] (1030-10, mwrU, mÚ 1)
*The soul is the Lord, and the Lord is the soul; contemplating the Shabad, the Lord is found. ||7||

 After a reasonable enquiry  and introspection of the bani the essence is the soul that is to be realized by the self by practising naam and by leading a truthful life.God is within all of us in the form of the Naam and the soul .Both are within our body.It is the understanding that I have got after churning through the pages.His devotional love is the ultimate. This  is the path to self realization.Whatever meaning we may assign to guru or satguru ,ultimately  it has to be looked as per the text and the context. 
[/FONT]*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jul 10, 2008)

imho..Gurbani uses all these words interchangeably....all point towards AKAL PURAKH.
Here is a 2 pagewrite up by my friend sardar devinder singh of Australia on the word SANT

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> imho..Gurbani uses all these words interchangeably....all point towards AKAL PURAKH.
> Here is a 2 pagewrite up by my friend sardar devinder singh of Australia on the word SANT
> 
> * Gyani jarnail Singh*


*
*


suK duK hI qy Amru AqIqw gurmuiKinj Gru pwiedw ]8] (1037-19, mwrU, mÚ 1)
The Gurmukh is immortal, untouched by pleasure and pain. He obtains the home of his own inner being. ||8||[/FONT]
*


The beautiful Article referred to above is pasted/posted below.It may be of interest to some other members and with this Article I deem to have come to a self derived reasonable conclusion to state as to what is the 'reality and the essence'. 

The single line as above is indicative to almost everything that is one has to realize. It is the same self consciousness that is a part of the overall consciousness or the Super consciousness that is also formless,invisible and cannot be seen but has to be realized by leading a truthful life and that includes as to how to be a Sachiara that would lead to being an  Equipoised with a still mind.
All other methods are suggested to achieve this state of affairs. It is only practice Of Naam and HIs Grace that matters in the long run.

Thank you very much Gyani Sahib ji for this wonderful Article and regards to all.

Following are some of other Guru Vaaks along with the commentary of Dr. Sahib Singh ji. 
* 

ਮਾਰੂ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ਦਖਣੀ  ॥ ਕਾਇਆ  ਨਗਰੁ  ਨਗਰ  ਗੜ  ਅੰਦਰਿ  ॥ ਸਾਚਾ  ਵਾਸਾ  ਪੁਰਿ  ਗਗਨੰਦਰਿ  ॥ ਅਸਥਿਰੁ  ਥਾਨੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਨਿਰਮਾਇਲੁ  ਆਪੇ  ਆਪੁ  ਉਪਾਇਦਾ  ॥੧॥ 

(ਲੋਕ ਆਪਣੇ ਵੱਸਣ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਸ਼ਹਿਰ ਵਸਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਤੇ ਰਾਖੀ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਕਿਲ੍ਹੇ ਬਣਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ, ਇਹਨਾਂ) ਸ਼ਹਿਰਾਂ ਤੇ ਕਿਲਿ੍ਹਆਂ (ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ) ਵਿਚ (ਮਨੁੱਖਾ) ਸਰੀਰ ਭੀ ਇਕ ਸ਼ਹਿਰ ਹੈ (ਇਹ ਸ਼ਹਿਰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਵੱਸਣ ਲਈ ਵਸਾਇਆ ਹੈ), ਇਸ ਸ਼ਹਿਰ ਵਿਚ ਇਸ ਦੇ ਦਸਮ ਦੁਆਰ ਵਿਚ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਨਿਵਾਸ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ-ਸਰੂਪ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਦਾ ਟਿਕਾਣਾ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ (ਸਰੀਰਾਂ ਦੇ ਰੂਪ ਵਿਚ) ਪਰਗਟ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। ❀ ਨੋਟ: 'ਮਾਰੂ ਦਖਣੀ' ਇਕ ਦਖਣੀ ਕਿਸਮ ਦੀ ਮਾਰੂ ਰਾਗਣੀ। 

ਅੰਦਰਿ  ਕੋਟ  ਛਜੇ  ਹਟਨਾਲੇ  ॥ ਆਪੇ  ਲੇਵੈ  ਵਸਤੁ  ਸਮਾਲੇ  ॥ ਬਜਰ  ਕਪਾਟ  ਜੜੇ  ਜੜਿ  ਜਾਣੈ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦੀ  ਖੋਲਾਇਦਾ  ॥੨॥ 


ਇਸ (ਸਰੀਰ-) ਕਿਲ੍ਹੇ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਹੀ, ਮਾਨੋ, ਛੱਜੇ ਤੇ ਬਾਜ਼ਾਰ ਹਨ ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸੌਦਾ ਖ਼ਰੀਦਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਸਾਂਭਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੇ) ਕਰੜੇ ਕਵਾੜ ਭੀ ਅੰਦਰ ਜੜੇ ਪਏ ਹਨ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਇਹ ਕਵਾੜ ਬੰਦ ਕਰਨੇ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ (ਜੀਵ ਨੂੰ ਜੋੜ ਕੇ ਕਵਾੜ) ਖੁਲ੍ਹਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੨। 

ਭੀਤਰਿ  ਕੋਟ  ਗੁਫਾ  ਘਰ  ਜਾਈ  ॥ ਨਉ  ਘਰ  ਥਾਪੇ  ਹੁਕਮਿ  ਰਜਾਈ  ॥ ਦਸਵੈ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਅਲੇਖੁ  ਅਪਾਰੀ  ਆਪੇ  ਅਲਖੁ  ਲਖਾਇਦਾ  ॥੩॥ 


ਇਸ (ਸਰੀਰ) ਕਿਲ੍ਹੇ ਗੁਫ਼ਾ ਵਿਚ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਰਿਹੈਸ਼ ਦਾ ਥਾਂ ਹੈ। ਰਜ਼ਾ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਹੁਕਮ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ (ਇਸ ਕਿਲ੍ਹੇ ਵਿਚ) ਨੌ ਘਰ ਬਣਾ ਦਿੱਤੇ ਹਨ (ਜੋ ਪਰੱਤਖ ਦਿਸਦੇ ਹਨ)। ਦਸਵੇਂ ਘਰ ਵਿਚ (ਜੋ ਗੁਪਤ ਹੈ) ਸਰਬ-ਵਿਆਪਕ ਲੇਖੇ ਤੋਂ ਰਹਿਤ ਤੇ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਅਦ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਆਪ ਦਾ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਕਰਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੩।


*Conclusion drawn from the Thread so far..*​*
One cannot standardize the various terms employed in the Granth sahib. One shall get the blessings when He so wills.*



*Wjkk WjkF
* +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
_*The Article as stated above is reproduced below:[/FONT]*_*

 Understanding the Gurbani’s term of ‘Sant’[/FONT]*

Devinder Singh dmsingh65@yahoo.com.au Page 1 of 2

To understand the Gurbani’s term of _Sant[/FONT]_, its important we refresh in our minds and thoughts the fundamental concept of Sikh faith, which _Guru Nanak [/FONT]_has given us on the opening page of _Guru Granth Sahib [/FONT]_and that is:

< - meaning One Akalpurakh, the Creator who is AjUnI , that Supreme Creator who does not take the life form like other humans. This is a concept of Sikh-Gurmat thought that a Sikh must know, remember and practise all times in thoughts and prayers.
All of the _Gurbani [/FONT]_enshrined in _Guru Granth Sahib [/FONT]_describes the attributes & qualities of _AkalPurakh[/FONT]_, gives us information about AkalPurakh and guides us towards the path of realising

_AkalPurakh[/FONT]_, like the following _Gurbani [/FONT]_quotes:

swihbu myrw eyko hY ] eyko hY BweI eyko hY ]1] rhwau ] (mÚ 1, pg 350)
 rUpu n ryK n rMgu ikCu iqRhu gux qy pRB iBMn ] (mÚ 5, pg 283)
 pUjhu rwmu eyku hI dyvw ] (Bgq kbIr jI, pg 484)
prmysr qy BuilAW ivAwpin sBy rog ] (mÚ 5, pg 135)

And to realise _AkalPurakh[/FONT]_, one need not climb mountains, live in caves or undertake pilgrimages:

 khu nwnk mY vru Gir pwieAw myry lwQy jI sgl ivsUry ]4]1] (mÚ 5, pg 577)
 Git Git riv rihAw sB QweI pUrn purKu ibDwqw ] (mÚ 5, pg 453)

And we also know through Gurbani that AkalPurakh has been called by numerous names such as: _har, ram[/FONT]_, _govind, mohan, pritam, sajan, thakur, satguru, gur.[/FONT]_


Now let’s explore Gurbani to know how the term _Sant [/FONT]_has been used: On page 476 of 
_Guru Granth Sahib, Kabir ji [/FONT]_says:

hmro Brqw bfo ibbykI Awpy sMqu khwvY ] Ehu hmwrY mwQY kwiemu Aauru hmrY inkit n AwvY ]

On page 174, Guru Ram Das ji defines _Sant [/FONT]_as:

mY mylhu sMq myrw hir pRBu sjxu mY min qin BuK lgweIAw jIau ]
Guru Arjan ji also explains and describes _Sant [/FONT]_:
nwm kI mihmw sMq ird vsY ] sMq pRqwip durqu sBu nsY ]
sMq kw sMgu vfBwgI pweIAY ] sMq kI syvw nwmu iDAweIAY ] (mÚ 5, pg 265)
In simple Punjabi written hundreds of years ago, _Gurbani [/FONT]_calls _AkalPurakh [/FONT]_as _Sant [/FONT]_and this _Sant[/FONT]_
comes and resides in mind, body and heart. And _Guru Sahib [/FONT]_tells us about _bani [/FONT]_as:
siqgur kI bwxI siq siq kir jwxhu gurisKhu hir krqw Awip muhhu kFwey ] (mÚ 4, pg 308)
iekw bwxI ieku guru ieko sbdu vIcwir ] (mÚ 3, pg 646)
And Sikh history is testimony to the fact that the word _Sant [/FONT]_was never used as a title for Gursikhs.

Though the Gurbani quotes shown above clearly define that the _Sant [/FONT]_for a Sikh is _AkalPurakh[/FONT]_, letsexplore some other _Gurbani [/FONT]_quotes to substantiate this:

sMq srin jo jnu prY so jnu auDrnhwr ] (mÚ 5, pg 279)
jIA jMqR siB iqs ky kIey soeI sMq shweI ] (mÚ 5, pg 621)
sMq kw mwrgu Drm kI pauVI ko vfBwgI pwey ] (mÚ 5, pg 622)
sMq sMig AMqir pRBu fITw ] (mÚ 5, pg 293)
sMq mMfl kw nhI ibnwsu ] sMq mMfl mih hir guxqwsu ]
sMq mMfl Twkur ibsRwmu ] nwnk Eiq poiq Bgvwnu ] (mÚ 5, pg 1146)

Gurus’ bani gives a respectful title to Gursikhs but there the word _Sant [/FONT]_is used in a plural context:

sMqhu rwm nwim insqrIAY ] (mÚ 5, pg 621)
[ BweI ry rwmu khhu icqu lwie ] (mÚ 1, pg 22) ]
swDo mn kw mwnu iqAwgau ] (mÚ 9, pg 219)


In the light of these Gurbani quotes, to bestow the title of _Sant [/FONT]_to anyone or for any Sikh to use this title is turning one’s back to _Gurbani[/FONT]_.
Anecdotal evidence in the _panth [/FONT]_does tell us that Sikhs go to so-called _Sant-Babe [/FONT]_at times of pain, misery or fulfilment of wishes & desires. Here also Gurus’ bani guides us:


AicMq kMm krih pRB iqn ky ijn hir kw nwmu ipAwrw ] (mÚ 3, pg 638)
aupdyis gurU hir hir jpu jwpY siB iklivK pwp doK lih jwvY ] (mÚ 4, pg 305)
koeI puqu isKu syvw kry siqgurU kI iqsu kwrj siB svwry ]
jo ieCY so Plu pwiesI puqu Dnu lKmI KiV myly hir insqwry ] (mÚ 4, pg 307)


When one takes _khande ki pahul[/FONT]_, as a Sikh you are making a commitment to abide by:

Bgiq BMfwr gurbwxI lwl ] gwvq sunq kmwvq inhwl ] (mÚ 5, pg 376)

And _Gurbani [/FONT]_also tells us:

ffw fyrw iehu nhI jh fyrw qh jwnu ] auAw fyrw kw sMjmo gur kY sbid pCwnu ]
ieAw fyrw kau sRmu kir GwlY ] jw kw qsU nhI sMig cwlY ]
auAw fyrw kI so imiq jwnY ] jw kau idRsit pUrn BgvwnY ] (mÚ 5, pg 256)


 I take leave of the thread. One may carry out further,if required. I think it is time to practice now.


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 11, 2008)

*



Understanding Guru As per Granth Sahib

Click to expand...

*​ 


*Contributing my research worth a penny. This lowliest worm is going to see how many times BabaJi(SGGS Ji) is telling us literaly that:*
*Only One and only One.*
*The Only Truth.*
*All is God.*
*There is no second.*
*God and Guru is One and the same.*
*God is Guru and Guru is God.*
*A Saint is God Himself.*

*All the above points of this truth make it clear that Guru is God-nothing else, as there is nothing else or a second one. This also makes it concrete why a Sikh (like this lowliest worm-Sadeep Puri) believes that Guru is God-the Creator.*

Please Note: There is not even a single time when BabaJi indicates that Guru is NOT God:yes::yes:- not even a single time.

*Research is going to be done page by page and the above mentioned points will be colored red and bold.*


*Research is inspired by Sikh80 Ji's following words:

Quote:
Originally Posted by Sikh80 
One the important attributes Of the Lord is that He created Himself and this none else is capable of and that includes our Guru sahibs and other mortals. It is just to point out that Guru Sahibaan came here as ordinary human beings and made themselves so high that sikhs even to date worship them literally and treat them as God but that does not make them the Creator.Each 

Quote:
Originally Posted by Sikh80 
[URL="http://www.sikhism.us/"]Sikh[/URL] is clear about this.Yes, there are few lines in the Granth sahib that states directly or indirectly that one should not find difference between Guru and God. However, one should not forget that Supreme status of eternal Guru is that of The Lord , the Creator and causes of all Causes. It is due to the respect that the Bhatts and Balwant and sat had called them almost equal to Lord. It is sheer out of pure love and adoration that it has been done and may be we also do like wise but without getting lost as to who is the Ultimate Guru or satguru. He is that HE is and was and shall be.



He says 'Each Sikh'. I am Sikh too and know hundreds of other Sikhs who believe: Guru Parmesar Nahi Bhed(there is no difference between Guru and God).

*

*BabaJi says the Truth about Guru God and All--- to be the same and One:* 




*Starting Panna#1*

*ੴ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ* ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਅਜੂਨੀ ਸੈਭੰ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ikoankaar sathnaam karathaa purakh nirabho niravair akaal moorath ajoonee saibhan gurprasaadh||
One Universal Creator God. TheName Is Truth.CreativeBeingPersonified. NoFear. No Hatred. Image Of The Undying, Beyond Birth, Self-Existent. By Guru's Grace~
1 Moolmantar GuruNanakDev 

ਜਪੁ ॥ 
|| jap ||
Chant And Meditate
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਆਦਿ ਸਚੁ ਜੁਗਾਦਿ ਸਚੁ ॥ *
aadh sach jugaadh sach ||
True In The Primal Beginning. True Throughout The Ages.
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਹੈ ਭੀ ਸਚੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਹੋਸੀ ਭੀ ਸਚੁ ॥੧॥ *
hai bhee sach naanak hosee bhee sach ||1||
True Here And Now. O Nanak, Forever And Ever True. ||1||
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੋਚੈ ਸੋਚਿ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਜੇ ਸੋਚੀ ਲਖ ਵਾਰ ॥ 
sochai soch n hovee jae sochee lakh vaar ||
By thinking, He cannot be reduced to thought, even by thinking hundreds of thousands of times.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਚੁਪੈ ਚੁਪ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਜੇ ਲਾਇ ਰਹਾ ਲਿਵ ਤਾਰ ॥ 
chupai chup n hovee jae laae rehaa liv thaar ||
By remaining silent, inner silence is not obtained, even by remaining lovingly absorbed deep within.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਭੁਖਿਆ ਭੁਖ ਨ ਉਤਰੀ ਜੇ ਬੰਨਾ ਪੁਰੀਆ ਭਾਰ ॥ 
bhukhiaa bhukh n outharee jae bannaa pureeaa bhaar ||
The hunger of the hungry is not appeased, even by piling up loads of worldly goods.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸਹਸ ਸਿਆਣਪਾ ਲਖ ਹੋਹਿ ਤ ਇਕ ਨ ਚਲੈ ਨਾਲਿ ॥ 
sehas siaanapaa lakh hohi th eik n chalai naal ||
Hundreds of thousands of clever tricks, but not even one of them will go along with you in the end.
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਿਵ ਸਚਿਆਰਾ ਹੋਈਐ ਕਿਵ ਕੂੜੈ ਤੁਟੈ ਪਾਲਿ ॥ 
kiv sachiaaraa hoeeai kiv koorrai thuttai paal ||
So how can you become truthful? And how can the veil of illusion be torn away?
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਹੁਕਮਿ ਰਜਾਈ ਚਲਣਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਨਾਲਿ ॥੧॥ 
hukam rajaaee chalanaa naanak likhiaa naal ||1||
O Nanak, it is written that you shall obey the Hukam of His Command, and walk in the Way of His Will. ||1||
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਹੁਕਮੀ ਹੋਵਨਿ ਆਕਾਰ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਨ ਕਹਿਆ ਜਾਈ ॥ 
hukamee hovan aakaar hukam n kehiaa jaaee ||
By His Command, bodies are created; His Command cannot be described.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਹੁਕਮੀ ਹੋਵਨਿ ਜੀਅ ਹੁਕਮਿ ਮਿਲੈ ਵਡਿਆਈ ॥ 
hukamee hovan jeea hukam milai vaddiaaee ||
By His Command, souls come into being; by His Command, glory and greatness are obtained.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਹੁਕਮੀ ਉਤਮੁ ਨੀਚੁ ਹੁਕਮਿ ਲਿਖਿ ਦੁਖ ਸੁਖ ਪਾਈਅਹਿ ॥ 
hukamee outham neech hukam likh dhukh sukh paaeeahi ||
By His Command, some are high and some are low; by His Written Command, pain and pleasure are obtained.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਇਕਨਾ ਹੁਕਮੀ ਬਖਸੀਸ ਇਕਿ ਹੁਕਮੀ ਸਦਾ ਭਵਾਈਅਹਿ ॥ 
eikanaa hukamee bakhasees eik hukamee sadhaa bhavaaeeahi ||
Some, by His Command, are blessed and forgiven; others, by His Command, wander aimlessly forever.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਹੁਕਮੈ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਸਭੁ ਕੋ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਹੁਕਮ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
hukamai andhar sabh ko baahar hukam n koe ||
Everyone is subject to His Command; no one is beyond His Command.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਹੁਕਮੈ ਜੇ ਬੁਝੈ ਤ ਹਉਮੈ ਕਹੈ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥੨॥ 
naanak hukamai jae bujhai th houmai kehai n koe ||2||
O Nanak, one who understands His Command, does not speak in ego. ||2||
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵੈ ਕੋ ਤਾਣੁ ਹੋਵੈ ਕਿਸੈ ਤਾਣੁ ॥ 
gaavai ko thaan hovai kisai thaan ||
Some sing of His Power-who has that Power?
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵੈ ਕੋ ਦਾਤਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਨੀਸਾਣੁ ॥ 
gaavai ko dhaath jaanai neesaan ||
Some sing of His Gifts, and know His Sign and Insignia.
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵੈ ਕੋ ਗੁਣ ਵਡਿਆਈਆ ਚਾਰ ॥ 
gaavai ko gun vaddiaaeeaa chaar ||
Some sing of His Glorious Virtues, Greatness and Beauty.
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵੈ ਕੋ ਵਿਦਿਆ ਵਿਖਮੁ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
gaavai ko vidhiaa vikham veechaar ||
Some sing of knowledge obtained of Him, through difficult philosophical studies.
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵੈ ਕੋ ਸਾਜਿ ਕਰੇ ਤਨੁ ਖੇਹ ॥ 
gaavai ko saaj karae than khaeh ||
Some sing that He fashions the body, and then again reduces it to dust.
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵੈ ਕੋ ਜੀਅ ਲੈ ਫਿਰਿ ਦੇਹ ॥ 
gaavai ko jeea lai fir dhaeh ||
Some sing that He takes life away, and then again restores it.
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵੈ ਕੋ ਜਾਪੈ ਦਿਸੈ ਦੂਰਿ ॥ 
gaavai ko jaapai dhisai dhoor ||
Some sing that He seems so very far away.
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 





*Panna # 2*

ਗਾਵੈ ਕੋ ਵੇਖੈ ਹਾਦਰਾ ਹਦੂਰਿ ॥ 
gaavai ko vaekhai haadharaa hadhoor ||
Some sing that He watches over us, face to face, ever-present.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਥਨਾ ਕਥੀ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਤੋਟਿ ॥ 
kathhanaa kathhee n aavai thott ||
There is no shortage of those who preach and teach.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਥਿ ਕਥਿ ਕਥੀ ਕੋਟੀ ਕੋਟਿ ਕੋਟਿ ॥ 
kathh kathh kathhee kottee kott kott ||
Millions upon millions offer millions of sermons and stories.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਦੇਦਾ ਦੇ ਲੈਦੇ ਥਕਿ ਪਾਹਿ ॥ 
dhaedhaa dhae laidhae thhak paahi ||
The Great Giver keeps on giving, while those who receive grow weary of receiving.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੁਗਾ ਜੁਗੰਤਰਿ ਖਾਹੀ ਖਾਹਿ ॥ 
jugaa juganthar khaahee khaahi ||
Throughout the ages, consumers consume.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਹੁਕਮੀ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਚਲਾਏ ਰਾਹੁ ॥ 
hukamee hukam chalaaeae raahu ||
The Commander, by His Command, leads us to walk on the Path.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਵਿਗਸੈ ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹੁ ॥੩॥ 
naanak vigasai vaeparavaahu ||3||
O Nanak, He blossoms forth, Carefree and Untroubled. ||3||
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਸਾਚਾ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ* ਸਾਚੁ ਨਾਇ ਭਾਖਿਆ ਭਾਉ ਅਪਾਰੁ ॥ 
saachaa saahib saach naae bhaakhiaa bhaao apaar ||
True is the Master, True is His Name-speak it with infinite love.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਖਹਿ ਮੰਗਹਿ ਦੇਹਿ ਦੇਹਿ ਦਾਤਿ ਕਰੇ ਦਾਤਾਰੁ ॥ 
aakhehi mangehi dhaehi dhaehi dhaath karae dhaathaar ||
People beg and pray, ""Give to us, give to us"", and the Great Giver gives His Gifts.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਫੇਰਿ ਕਿ ਅਗੈ ਰਖੀਐ ਜਿਤੁ ਦਿਸੈ ਦਰਬਾਰੁ ॥ 
faer k agai rakheeai jith dhisai dharabaar ||
So what offering can we place before Him, by which we might see the Darbaar of His Court?
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੁਹੌ ਕਿ ਬੋਲਣੁ ਬੋਲੀਐ ਜਿਤੁ ਸੁਣਿ ਧਰੇ ਪਿਆਰੁ ॥ 
muha k bolan boleeai jith sun dhharae piaar ||
What words can we speak to evoke His Love?
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਵੇਲਾ ਸਚੁ ਨਾਉ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
anmrith vaelaa sach naao vaddiaaee veechaar ||
In the Amrit Vaylaa, the ambrosial hours before dawn, chant the True Name, and contemplate His Glorious Greatness.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਰਮੀ ਆਵੈ ਕਪੜਾ ਨਦਰੀ ਮੋਖੁ ਦੁਆਰੁ ॥ 
karamee aavai kaparraa nadharee mokh dhuaar ||
By the karma of past actions, the robe of this physical body is obtained. By His Grace, the Gate of Liberation is found.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਏਵੈ ਜਾਣੀਐ *ਸਭੁ ਆਪੇ ਸਚਿਆਰੁ* ॥੪॥ 
naanak eaevai jaaneeai sabh aapae sachiaar ||4||
O Nanak, know this well: the True One Himself is All. ||4||
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਥਾਪਿਆ ਨ ਜਾਇ ਕੀਤਾ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
thhaapiaa n jaae keethaa n hoe ||
He cannot be established, He cannot be created.
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਪੇ ਆਪਿ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
aapae aap niranjan soe ||
He Himself is Immaculate and Pure.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜਿਨਿ ਸੇਵਿਆ ਤਿਨਿ ਪਾਇਆ ਮਾਨੁ ॥ 
jin saeviaa thin paaeiaa maan ||
Those who serve Him are honored.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਗਾਵੀਐ ਗੁਣੀ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ॥ 
naanak gaaveeai gunee nidhhaan ||
O Nanak, sing of the Lord, the Treasure of Excellence.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵੀਐ ਸੁਣੀਐ ਮਨਿ ਰਖੀਐ ਭਾਉ ॥ 
gaaveeai suneeai man rakheeai bhaao ||
Sing, and listen, and let your mind be filled with love.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਦੁਖੁ ਪਰਹਰਿ ਸੁਖੁ ਘਰਿ ਲੈ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
dhukh parehar sukh ghar lai jaae ||
Your pain shall be sent far away, and peace shall come to your home.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਦੰ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਵੇਦੰ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਈ ॥ 
guramukh naadhan guramukh vaedhan guramukh rehiaa samaaee ||
The Guru's Word is the Sound-current of the Naad; the Guru's Word is the Wisdom of the Vedas; the Guru's Word is all-pervading.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗੁਰੁ ਈਸਰੁ ਗੁਰੁ ਗੋਰਖੁ ਬਰਮਾ ਗੁਰੁ ਪਾਰਬਤੀ ਮਾਈ ॥ 
gur eesar gur gorakh baramaa gur paarabathee maaee ||
The Guru is Shiva, the Guru is Vishnu and Brahma; the Guru is Paarvati and Lakhshmi.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇ ਹਉ ਜਾਣਾ ਆਖਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਕਹਣਾ ਕਥਨੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥ 
jae ho jaanaa aakhaa naahee kehanaa kathhan n jaaee ||
Even knowing God, I cannot describe Him; He cannot be described in words.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗੁਰਾ ਇਕ ਦੇਹਿ ਬੁਝਾਈ ॥ 
guraa eik dhaehi bujhaaee ||
The Guru has given me this one understanding:
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸਭਨਾ ਜੀਆ ਕਾ ਇਕੁ ਦਾਤਾ ਸੋ ਮੈ ਵਿਸਰਿ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥੫॥ 
sabhanaa jeeaa kaa eik dhaathaa so mai visar n jaaee ||5||
there is only the One, the Giver of all souls. May I never forget Him! ||5||
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤੀਰਥਿ ਨਾਵਾ ਜੇ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵਾ ਵਿਣੁ ਭਾਣੇ ਕਿ ਨਾਇ ਕਰੀ ॥ 
theerathh naavaa jae this bhaavaa vin bhaanae k naae karee ||
If I am pleasing to Him, then that is my pilgrimage and cleansing bath. Without pleasing Him, what good are ritual cleansings?
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇਤੀ ਸਿਰਠਿ ਉਪਾਈ ਵੇਖਾ ਵਿਣੁ ਕਰਮਾ ਕਿ ਮਿਲੈ ਲਈ ॥ 
jaethee sirath oupaaee vaekhaa vin karamaa k milai lee ||
I gaze upon all the created beings: without the karma of good actions, what are they given to receive?
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮਤਿ ਵਿਚਿ ਰਤਨ ਜਵਾਹਰ ਮਾਣਿਕ ਜੇ ਇਕ ਗੁਰ ਕੀ ਸਿਖ ਸੁਣੀ ॥ 
math vich rathan javaahar maanik jae eik gur kee sikh sunee ||
Within the mind are gems, jewels and rubies, if you listen to the Guru's Teachings, even once.
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗੁਰਾ ਇਕ ਦੇਹਿ ਬੁਝਾਈ ॥ 
guraa eik dhaehi bujhaaee ||
The Guru has given me this one understanding:
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸਭਨਾ ਜੀਆ ਕਾ ਇਕੁ ਦਾਤਾ ਸੋ ਮੈ ਵਿਸਰਿ ਨ ਜਾਈ ॥੬॥ 
sabhanaa jeeaa kaa eik dhaathaa so mai visar n jaaee ||6||
there is only the One, the Giver of all souls. May I never forget Him! ||6||
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇ ਜੁਗ ਚਾਰੇ ਆਰਜਾ ਹੋਰ ਦਸੂਣੀ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
jae jug chaarae aarajaa hor dhasoonee hoe ||
Even if you could live throughout the four ages, or even ten times more,
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਵਾ ਖੰਡਾ ਵਿਚਿ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਨਾਲਿ ਚਲੈ ਸਭੁ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
navaa khanddaa vich jaaneeai naal chalai sabh koe ||
and even if you were known throughout the nine continents and followed by all,
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਚੰਗਾ ਨਾਉ ਰਖਾਇ ਕੈ ਜਸੁ ਕੀਰਤਿ ਜਗਿ ਲੇਇ ॥ 
changaa naao rakhaae kai jas keerath jag laee ||
with a good name and reputation, with praise and fame throughout the world-
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇ ਤਿਸੁ ਨਦਰਿ ਨ ਆਵਈ ਤ ਵਾਤ ਨ ਪੁਛੈ ਕੇ ॥ 
jae this nadhar n aavee th vaath n pushhai kae ||
still, if the Lord does not bless you with His Glance of Grace, then who cares? What is the use?
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੀਟਾ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਕੀਟੁ ਕਰਿ ਦੋਸੀ ਦੋਸੁ ਧਰੇ ॥ 
keettaa andhar keett kar dhosee dhos dhharae ||
Among worms, you would be considered a lowly worm, and even contemptible sinners would hold you in contempt.
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਨਿਰਗੁਣਿ ਗੁਣੁ ਕਰੇ ਗੁਣਵੰਤਿਆ ਗੁਣੁ ਦੇ ॥ 
naanak niragun gun karae gunavanthiaa gun dhae ||
O Nanak, God blesses the unworthy with virtue, and bestows virtue on the virtuous.
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤੇਹਾ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਸੁਝਈ ਜਿ ਤਿਸੁ ਗੁਣੁ ਕੋਇ ਕਰੇ ॥੭॥ 
thaehaa koe n sujhee j this gun koe karae ||7||
No one can even imagine anyone who can bestow virtue upon Him. ||7||
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਸਿਧ ਪੀਰ ਸੁਰਿ ਨਾਥ ॥ 
suniai sidhh peer sur naathh ||
Listening-the Siddhas, the spiritual teachers, the heroic warriors, the yogic masters.
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਧਰਤਿ ਧਵਲ ਆਕਾਸ ॥ 
suniai dhharath dhhaval aakaas ||
Listening-the earth, its support and the Akaashic ethers.
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਦੀਪ ਲੋਅ ਪਾਤਾਲ ॥ 
suniai dheep loa paathaal ||
Listening-the oceans, the lands of the world and the nether regions of the underworld.
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਪੋਹਿ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਕਾਲੁ ॥ 
suniai pohi n sakai kaal ||
Listening-Death cannot even touch you.
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਭਗਤਾ ਸਦਾ ਵਿਗਾਸੁ ॥ 
naanak bhagathaa sadhaa vigaas ||
O Nanak, the devotees are forever in bliss.
18 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਦੂਖ ਪਾਪ ਕਾ ਨਾਸੁ ॥੮॥ 
suniai dhookh paap kaa naas ||8||
Listening-pain and sin are erased. ||8||
18 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਈਸਰੁ ਬਰਮਾ ਇੰਦੁ ॥ 
suniai eesar baramaa eindh ||
Listening-Shiva, Brahma and Indra.
18 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਮੁਖਿ ਸਾਲਾਹਣ ਮੰਦੁ ॥ 
suniai mukh saalaahan mandh ||
Listening-even foul-mouthed people praise Him.
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਜੋਗ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਤਨਿ ਭੇਦ ॥ 
suniai jog jugath than bhaedh ||
Listening-the technology of Yoga and the secrets of the body.
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਸਾਸਤ ਸਿਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਵੇਦ ॥ 
suniai saasath simrith vaedh ||
Listening-the Shaastras, the Simritees and the Vedas.
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਭਗਤਾ ਸਦਾ ਵਿਗਾਸੁ ॥ 
naanak bhagathaa sadhaa vigaas ||
O Nanak, the devotees are forever in bliss.
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

to be continued


research is being done by - Sadeep Singh Puri​


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 11, 2008)

Just to clarify one point so that no body brings this up that I am glogifying some OTHER Baba or Sant here.For a Sikh- SGGS JI is 'The Saint', 'The Guru' and  no one else, as there are several people out there try to misguide people based on the Bani that indicates that there is no difference between a Saint and God. There are Saints here on earth now , there were and there will be. Same way BabaJi(SGGS JI) is also Saint- as per Saint Soldier Dhan Guru Gobind Singh Ji a Sikh follows SGGS Ji. This lowliest worm of Guru BabaJi is oblidged to Guru Ji for making this so easy for Sikhs. Sikhs dont have to search for a Saint, He is available everywhere in form and without form, to a seeker as well as a non seeker-Thank you.


----------



## pk70 (Jul 11, 2008)

*ALL JIO

I am curious if " BABA JI" word ever used by Guru Sahib in context of status of Guru? Can anyone enlighten me on this?*


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 14, 2008)

sikh80 said:
			
		

> I take leave of the thread. One may carry out further,if required. I think it is time to practice now.



Great, Sikh80 Ji.

Practice makes everything Perfect


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 14, 2008)

*Continued from post # 76:*


*



Understanding Guru As per Granth Sahib

Click to expand...

*​ 



> *Contributing my research worth a penny. This lowliest worm is going to see how many times BabaJi(SGGS Ji) is telling us literaly that:*
> *Only One and only One.*
> *The Only Truth.*
> *All is God.*
> ...


 
*Panna # 3:*

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਦੂਖ ਪਾਪ ਕਾ ਨਾਸੁ ॥੯॥ 
suniai dhookh paap kaa naas ||9||
Listening-pain and sin are erased. ||9||
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਸਤੁ ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਗਿਆਨੁ ॥ 
suniai sath santhokh giaan ||
Listening-truth, contentment and spiritual wisdom.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਅਠਸਠਿ ਕਾ ਇਸਨਾਨੁ ॥ 
suniai athasath kaa eisanaan ||
Listening-take your cleansing bath at the sixty-eight places of pilgrimage.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਮਾਨੁ ॥ 
suniai parr parr paavehi maan ||
Listening-reading and reciting, honor is obtained.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਲਾਗੈ ਸਹਜਿ ਧਿਆਨੁ ॥ 
suniai laagai sehaj dhhiaan ||
Listening-intuitively grasp the essence of meditation.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਭਗਤਾ ਸਦਾ ਵਿਗਾਸੁ ॥ 
naanak bhagathaa sadhaa vigaas ||
O Nanak, the devotees are forever in bliss.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਦੂਖ ਪਾਪ ਕਾ ਨਾਸੁ ॥੧੦॥ 
suniai dhookh paap kaa naas ||10||
Listening-pain and sin are erased. ||10||
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਸਰਾ ਗੁਣਾ ਕੇ ਗਾਹ ॥ 
suniai saraa gunaa kae gaah ||
Listening-dive deep into the ocean of virtue.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਸੇਖ ਪੀਰ ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹ ॥ 
suniai saekh peer paathisaah ||
Listening-the Shaykhs, religious scholars, spiritual teachers and emperors.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਅੰਧੇ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਰਾਹੁ ॥ 
suniai andhhae paavehi raahu ||
Listening-even the blind find the Path.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਹਾਥ ਹੋਵੈ ਅਸਗਾਹੁ ॥ 
suniai haathh hovai asagaahu ||
Listening-the Unreachable comes within your grasp.
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਭਗਤਾ ਸਦਾ ਵਿਗਾਸੁ ॥ 
naanak bhagathaa sadhaa vigaas ||
O Nanak, the devotees are forever in bliss.
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਦੂਖ ਪਾਪ ਕਾ ਨਾਸੁ ॥੧੧॥ 
suniai dhookh paap kaa naas ||11||
Listening-pain and sin are erased. ||11||
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੰਨੇ ਕੀ ਗਤਿ ਕਹੀ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
mannae kee gath kehee n jaae ||
The state of the faithful cannot be described.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਕਹੈ ਪਿਛੈ ਪਛੁਤਾਇ ॥ 
jae ko kehai pishhai pashhuthaae ||
One who tries to describe this shall regret the attempt.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਾਗਦਿ ਕਲਮ ਨ ਲਿਖਣਹਾਰੁ ॥ 
kaagadh kalam n likhanehaar ||
No paper, no pen, no scribe
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੰਨੇ ਕਾ ਬਹਿ ਕਰਨਿ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
mannae kaa behi karan veechaar ||
can record the state of the faithful.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਐਸਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
aisaa naam niranjan hoe ||
Such is the Name of the Immaculate Lord.
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਮੰਨਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਮਨਿ ਕੋਇ ॥੧੨॥ 
jae ko mann jaanai man koe ||12||
Only one who has faith comes to know such a state of mind. ||12||
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੰਨੈ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਹੋਵੈ ਮਨਿ ਬੁਧਿ ॥ 
mannai surath hovai man budhh ||
The faithful have intuitive awareness and intelligence.
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੰਨੈ ਸਗਲ ਭਵਣ ਕੀ ਸੁਧਿ ॥ 
mannai sagal bhavan kee sudhh ||
The faithful know about all worlds and realms.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੰਨੈ ਮੁਹਿ ਚੋਟਾ ਨਾ ਖਾਇ ॥ 
mannai muhi chottaa naa khaae ||
The faithful shall never be struck across the face.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੰਨੈ ਜਮ ਕੈ ਸਾਥਿ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
mannai jam kai saathh n jaae ||
The faithful do not have to go with the Messenger of Death.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਐਸਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
aisaa naam niranjan hoe ||
Such is the Name of the Immaculate Lord.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਮੰਨਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਮਨਿ ਕੋਇ ॥੧੩॥ 
jae ko mann jaanai man koe ||13||
Only one who has faith comes to know such a state of mind. ||13||
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੰਨੈ ਮਾਰਗਿ ਠਾਕ ਨ ਪਾਇ ॥ 
mannai maarag thaak n paae ||
The path of the faithful shall never be blocked.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੰਨੈ ਪਤਿ ਸਿਉ ਪਰਗਟੁ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
mannai path sio paragatt jaae ||
The faithful shall depart with honor and fame.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੰਨੈ ਮਗੁ ਨ ਚਲੈ ਪੰਥੁ ॥ 
mannai mag n chalai panthh ||
The faithful do not follow empty religious rituals.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੰਨੈ ਧਰਮ ਸੇਤੀ ਸਨਬੰਧੁ ॥ 
mannai dhharam saethee sanabandhh ||
The faithful are firmly bound to the Dharma.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਐਸਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
aisaa naam niranjan hoe ||
Such is the Name of the Immaculate Lord.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਮੰਨਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਮਨਿ ਕੋਇ ॥੧੪॥ 
jae ko mann jaanai man koe ||14||
Only one who has faith comes to know such a state of mind. ||14||
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੰਨੈ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਮੋਖੁ ਦੁਆਰੁ ॥ 
mannai paavehi mokh dhuaar ||
The faithful find the Door of Liberation.
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੰਨੈ ਪਰਵਾਰੈ ਸਾਧਾਰੁ ॥ 
mannai paravaarai saadhhaar ||
The faithful uplift and redeem their family and relations.
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੰਨੈ ਤਰੈ ਤਾਰੇ ਗੁਰੁ ਸਿਖ ॥ 
mannai tharai thaarae gur sikh ||
The faithful are saved, and carried across with the Sikhs of the Guru.
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੰਨੈ ਨਾਨਕ ਭਵਹਿ ਨ ਭਿਖ ॥ 
mannai naanak bhavehi n bhikh ||
The faithful, O Nanak, do not wander around begging.
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਐਸਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
aisaa naam niranjan hoe ||
Such is the Name of the Immaculate Lord.
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਮੰਨਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਮਨਿ ਕੋਇ ॥੧੫॥ 
jae ko mann jaanai man koe ||15||
Only one who has faith comes to know such a state of mind. ||15||
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਪੰਚ ਪਰਵਾਣ ਪੰਚ ਪਰਧਾਨੁ ॥ 
panch paravaan panch paradhhaan ||
The chosen ones, the self-elect, are accepted and approved.
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਪੰਚੇ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਦਰਗਹਿ ਮਾਨੁ ॥ 
panchae paavehi dharagehi maan ||
The chosen ones are honored in the Court of the Lord.
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਪੰਚੇ ਸੋਹਹਿ ਦਰਿ ਰਾਜਾਨੁ ॥ 
panchae sohehi dhar raajaan ||
The chosen ones look beautiful in the courts of kings.
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਪੰਚਾ ਕਾ ਗੁਰੁ ਏਕੁ ਧਿਆਨੁ ॥ 
panchaa kaa gur eaek dhhiaan ||
The chosen ones meditate single-mindedly on the Guru.
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਕਹੈ ਕਰੈ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
jae ko kehai karai veechaar ||
No matter how much anyone tries to explain and describe them,
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਰਤੇ ਕੈ ਕਰਣੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਸੁਮਾਰੁ ॥ 
karathae kai karanai naahee sumaar ||
the actions of the Creator cannot be counted.
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਧੌਲੁ ਧਰਮੁ ਦਇਆ ਕਾ ਪੂਤੁ ॥ 
dhhaal dhharam dhaeiaa kaa pooth ||
The mythical bull is Dharma, the son of compassion;
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਥਾਪਿ ਰਖਿਆ ਜਿਨਿ ਸੂਤਿ ॥ 
santhokh thhaap rakhiaa jin sooth ||
this is what patiently holds the earth in its place.
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਬੁਝੈ ਹੋਵੈ ਸਚਿਆਰੁ ॥ 
jae ko bujhai hovai sachiaar ||
One who understands this becomes truthful.
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਧਵਲੈ ਉਪਰਿ ਕੇਤਾ ਭਾਰੁ ॥ 
dhhavalai oupar kaethaa bhaar ||
What a great load there is on the bull!
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਧਰਤੀ ਹੋਰੁ ਪਰੈ ਹੋਰੁ ਹੋਰੁ ॥ 
dhharathee hor parai hor hor ||
So many worlds beyond this world-so very many!
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਸ ਤੇ ਭਾਰੁ ਤਲੈ ਕਵਣੁ ਜੋਰੁ ॥ 
this thae bhaar thalai kavan jor ||
What power holds them, and supports their weight?
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੀਅ ਜਾਤਿ ਰੰਗਾ ਕੇ ਨਾਵ ॥ 
jeea jaath rangaa kae naav ||
The names and the colors of the assorted species of beings
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸਭਨਾ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਵੁੜੀ ਕਲਾਮ ॥ 
sabhanaa likhiaa vurree kalaam ||
were all inscribed by the Ever-flowing Pen of God.
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਏਹੁ ਲੇਖਾ ਲਿਖਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
eaehu laekhaa likh jaanai koe ||
Who knows how to write this account?
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਲੇਖਾ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਕੇਤਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
laekhaa likhiaa kaethaa hoe ||
Just imagine what a huge scroll it would take!
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤਾ ਤਾਣੁ ਸੁਆਲਿਹੁ ਰੂਪੁ ॥ 
kaethaa thaan suaalihu roop ||
What power! What fascinating beauty!
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੀ ਦਾਤਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਕੌਣੁ ਕੂਤੁ ॥ 
kaethee dhaath jaanai kaan kooth ||
And what gifts! Who can know their extent?
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੀਤਾ ਪਸਾਉ ਏਕੋ ਕਵਾਉ ॥ 
keethaa pasaao eaeko kavaao ||
You created the vast expanse of the Universe with One Word!
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਸ ਤੇ ਹੋਏ ਲਖ ਦਰੀਆਉ ॥ 
this thae hoeae lakh dhareeaao ||
Hundreds of thousands of rivers began to flow.
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਕਵਣ ਕਹਾ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
kudharath kavan kehaa veechaar ||
How can Your Creative Potency be described?
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਵਾਰਿਆ ਨ ਜਾਵਾ ਏਕ ਵਾਰ ॥ 
vaariaa n jaavaa eaek vaar ||
I cannot even once be a sacrifice to You.
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸਾਈ ਭਲੀ ਕਾਰ ॥ 
jo thudhh bhaavai saaee bhalee kaar ||
Whatever pleases You is the only good done,
18 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਤੂ ਸਦਾ ਸਲਾਮਤਿ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ॥੧੬॥ *
thoo sadhaa salaamath nirankaar ||16||
You, Eternal and Formless One! ||16||
18 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਜਪ ਅਸੰਖ ਭਾਉ ॥ 
asankh jap asankh bhaao ||
Countless meditations, countless loves.
18 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਪੂਜਾ ਅਸੰਖ ਤਪ ਤਾਉ ॥ 
asankh poojaa asankh thap thaao ||
Countless worship services, countless austere disciplines.
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਗਰੰਥ ਮੁਖਿ ਵੇਦ ਪਾਠ ॥ 
asankh garanthh mukh vaedh paath ||
Countless scriptures, and ritual recitations of the Vedas.
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਜੋਗ ਮਨਿ ਰਹਹਿ ਉਦਾਸ ॥ 
asankh jog man rehehi oudhaas ||
Countless Yogis, whose minds remain detached from the world.
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 


*Panna # 4:*

ਅਸੰਖ ਭਗਤ ਗੁਣ ਗਿਆਨ ਵੀਚਾਰ ॥ 
asankh bhagath gun giaan veechaar ||
Countless devotees contemplate the Wisdom and Virtues of the Lord.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਸਤੀ ਅਸੰਖ ਦਾਤਾਰ ॥ 
asankh sathee asankh dhaathaar ||
Countless the holy, countless the givers.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਸੂਰ ਮੁਹ ਭਖ ਸਾਰ ॥ 
asankh soor muh bhakh saar ||
Countless heroic spiritual warriors, who bear the brunt of the attack in battle (who with their mouths eat steel).
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਮੋਨਿ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਇ ਤਾਰ ॥ 
asankh mon liv laae thaar ||
Countless silent sages, vibrating the String of His Love.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਕਵਣ ਕਹਾ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
kudharath kavan kehaa veechaar ||
How can Your Creative Potency be described?
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਵਾਰਿਆ ਨ ਜਾਵਾ ਏਕ ਵਾਰ ॥ 
vaariaa n jaavaa eaek vaar ||
I cannot even once be a sacrifice to You.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸਾਈ ਭਲੀ ਕਾਰ ॥ 
jo thudhh bhaavai saaee bhalee kaar ||
Whatever pleases You is the only good done,
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਤੂ ਸਦਾ ਸਲਾਮਤਿ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ॥੧੭॥* 
thoo sadhaa salaamath nirankaar ||17||
You, Eternal and Formless One. ||17||
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਮੂਰਖ ਅੰਧ ਘੋਰ ॥ 
asankh moorakh andhh ghor ||
Countless fools, blinded by ignorance.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਚੋਰ ਹਰਾਮਖੋਰ ॥ 
asankh chor haraamakhor ||
Countless thieves and embezzlers.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਅਮਰ ਕਰਿ ਜਾਹਿ ਜੋਰ ॥ 
asankh amar kar jaahi jor ||
Countless impose their will by force.
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਗਲਵਢ ਹਤਿਆ ਕਮਾਹਿ ॥ 
asankh galavadt hathiaa kamaahi ||
Countless cut-throats and ruthless killers.
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਪਾਪੀ ਪਾਪੁ ਕਰਿ ਜਾਹਿ ॥ 
asankh paapee paap kar jaahi ||
Countless sinners who keep on sinning.
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਕੂੜਿਆਰ ਕੂੜੇ ਫਿਰਾਹਿ ॥ 
asankh koorriaar koorrae firaahi ||
Countless liars, wandering lost in their lies.
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਮਲੇਛ ਮਲੁ ਭਖਿ ਖਾਹਿ ॥ 
asankh malaeshh mal bhakh khaahi ||
Countless wretches, eating filth as their ration.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਨਿੰਦਕ ਸਿਰਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਭਾਰੁ ॥ 
asankh nindhak sir karehi bhaar ||
Countless slanderers, carrying the weight of their stupid mistakes on their heads.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕੁ ਨੀਚੁ ਕਹੈ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
naanak neech kehai veechaar ||
Nanak describes the state of the lowly.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਵਾਰਿਆ ਨ ਜਾਵਾ ਏਕ ਵਾਰ ॥ 
vaariaa n jaavaa eaek vaar ||
I cannot even once be a sacrifice to You.
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸਾਈ ਭਲੀ ਕਾਰ ॥ 
jo thudhh bhaavai saaee bhalee kaar ||
Whatever pleases You is the only good done,
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

thoo sadhaa salaamath nirankaar ||18||
You, Eternal and Formless One. ||18||
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਸੰਖ ਨਾਵ ਅਸੰਖ ਥਾਵ ॥ 
asankh naav asankh thhaav ||
Countless names, countless places.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਗੰਮ ਅਗੰਮ ਅਸੰਖ ਲੋਅ ॥ 
aganm aganm asankh loa ||
Inaccessible, unapproachable, countless celestial realms.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਤੂ ਸਦਾ ਸਲਾਮਤਿ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ॥੧੮॥ *
ਅਸੰਖ ਕਹਹਿ ਸਿਰਿ ਭਾਰੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
asankh kehehi sir bhaar hoe ||
Even to call them countless is to carry the weight on your head.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਖਰੀ ਨਾਮੁ ਅਖਰੀ ਸਾਲਾਹ ॥ 
akharee naam akharee saalaah ||
From the Word, comes the Naam; from the Word, comes Your Praise.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਖਰੀ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਗੀਤ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਹ ॥ 
akharee giaan geeth gun gaah ||
From the Word, comes spiritual wisdom, singing the Songs of Your Glory.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਖਰੀ ਲਿਖਣੁ ਬੋਲਣੁ ਬਾਣਿ ॥ 
akharee likhan bolan baan ||
From the Word, come the written and spoken words and hymns.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਖਰਾ ਸਿਰਿ ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ਵਖਾਣਿ ॥ 
akharaa sir sanjog vakhaan ||
From the Word, comes destiny, written on one's forehead.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜਿਨਿ ਏਹਿ ਲਿਖੇ ਤਿਸੁ ਸਿਰਿ ਨਾਹਿ ॥ 
jin eaehi likhae this sir naahi ||
But the One who wrote these Words of Destiny-no words are written on His Forehead.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜਿਵ ਫੁਰਮਾਏ ਤਿਵ ਤਿਵ ਪਾਹਿ ॥ 
jiv furamaaeae thiv thiv paahi ||
As He ordains, so do we receive.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇਤਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਤੇਤਾ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
jaethaa keethaa thaethaa naao ||
The created universe is the manifestation of Your Name.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਵਿਣੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੋ ਥਾਉ ॥ 
vin naavai naahee ko thhaao ||
Without Your Name, there is no place at all.
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਕਵਣ ਕਹਾ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
kudharath kavan kehaa veechaar ||
How can I describe Your Creative Power?
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਵਾਰਿਆ ਨ ਜਾਵਾ ਏਕ ਵਾਰ ॥ 
vaariaa n jaavaa eaek vaar ||
I cannot even once be a sacrifice to You.
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸਾਈ ਭਲੀ ਕਾਰ ॥ 
jo thudhh bhaavai saaee bhalee kaar ||
Whatever pleases You is the only good done,
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਤੂ ਸਦਾ ਸਲਾਮਤਿ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ॥੧੯॥ *
thoo sadhaa salaamath nirankaar ||19||
You, Eternal and Formless One. ||19||
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਭਰੀਐ ਹਥੁ ਪੈਰੁ ਤਨੁ ਦੇਹ ॥ 
bhareeai hathh pair than dhaeh ||
When the hands and the feet and the body are dirty,
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਪਾਣੀ ਧੋਤੈ ਉਤਰਸੁ ਖੇਹ ॥ 
paanee dhhothai outharas khaeh ||
water can wash away the dirt.
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੂਤ ਪਲੀਤੀ ਕਪੜੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
mooth paleethee kaparr hoe ||
When the clothes are soiled and stained by urine,
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਦੇ ਸਾਬੂਣੁ ਲਈਐ ਓਹੁ ਧੋਇ ॥ 
dhae saaboon leeai ouhu dhhoe ||
soap can wash them clean.
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਭਰੀਐ ਮਤਿ ਪਾਪਾ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਿ ॥ 
bhareeai math paapaa kai sang ||
But when the intellect is stained and polluted by sin,
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਓਹੁ ਧੋਪੈ ਨਾਵੈ ਕੈ ਰੰਗਿ ॥ 
ouhu dhhopai naavai kai rang ||
it can only be cleansed by the Love of the Name.
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਪੁੰਨੀ ਪਾਪੀ ਆਖਣੁ ਨਾਹਿ ॥ 
punnee paapee aakhan naahi ||
Virtue and vice do not come by mere words;
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਣਾ ਲਿਖਿ ਲੈ ਜਾਹੁ ॥ 
kar kar karanaa likh lai jaahu ||
actions repeated, over and over again, are engraved on the soul.
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਪੇ ਬੀਜਿ ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਖਾਹੁ ॥ 
aapae beej aapae hee khaahu ||
You shall harvest what you plant.
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਹੁਕਮੀ ਆਵਹੁ ਜਾਹੁ ॥੨੦॥ 
naanak hukamee aavahu jaahu ||20||
O Nanak, by the Hukam of God's Command, we come and go in reincarnation. ||20||
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤੀਰਥੁ ਤਪੁ ਦਇਆ ਦਤੁ ਦਾਨੁ ॥ 
theerathh thap dhaeiaa dhath dhaan ||
Pilgrimages, austere discipline, compassion and charity
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਪਾਵੈ ਤਿਲ ਕਾ ਮਾਨੁ ॥ 
jae ko paavai thil kaa maan ||
these, by themselves, bring only an iota of merit.
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿਆ ਮੰਨਿਆ ਮਨਿ ਕੀਤਾ ਭਾਉ ॥ 
suniaa manniaa man keethaa bhaao ||
Listening and believing with love and humility in your mind,
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅੰਤਰਗਤਿ ਤੀਰਥਿ ਮਲਿ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
antharagath theerathh mal naao ||
cleanse yourself with the Name, at the sacred shrine deep within.
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਸਭਿ ਗੁਣ ਤੇਰੇ ਮੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੋਇ ॥ *
sabh gun thaerae mai naahee koe ||
All virtues are Yours, Lord, I have none at all.
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਵਿਣੁ ਗੁਣ ਕੀਤੇ ਭਗਤਿ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
vin gun keethae bhagath n hoe ||
Without virtue, there is no devotional worship.
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਅਸਤਿ ਆਥਿ ਬਾਣੀ ਬਰਮਾਉ ॥ 
suasath aathh baanee baramaao ||
I bow to the Lord of the World, to His Word, to Brahma the Creator.
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸਤਿ ਸੁਹਾਣੁ ਸਦਾ ਮਨਿ ਚਾਉ ॥ 
sath suhaan sadhaa man chaao ||
He is Beautiful, True and Eternally Joyful.
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਵਣੁ ਸੁ ਵੇਲਾ ਵਖਤੁ ਕਵਣੁ ਕਵਣ ਥਿਤਿ ਕਵਣੁ ਵਾਰੁ ॥ 
kavan s vaelaa vakhath kavan kavan thhith kavan vaar ||
What was that time, and what was that moment? What was that day, and what was that date?
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਵਣਿ ਸਿ ਰੁਤੀ ਮਾਹੁ ਕਵਣੁ ਜਿਤੁ ਹੋਆ ਆਕਾਰੁ ॥ 
kavan s ruthee maahu kavan jith hoaa aakaar ||
What was that season, and what was that month, when the Universe was created?
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਵੇਲ ਨ ਪਾਈਆ ਪੰਡਤੀ ਜਿ ਹੋਵੈ ਲੇਖੁ ਪੁਰਾਣੁ ॥ 
vael n paaeeaa panddathee j hovai laekh puraan ||
The Pandits, the religious scholars, cannot find that time, even if it is written in the Puraanas.
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਵਖਤੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਓ ਕਾਦੀਆ ਜਿ ਲਿਖਨਿ ਲੇਖੁ ਕੁਰਾਣੁ ॥ 
vakhath n paaeiou kaadheeaa j likhan laekh kuraan ||
That time is not known to the Qazis, who study the Koran.
18 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਥਿਤਿ ਵਾਰੁ ਨਾ ਜੋਗੀ ਜਾਣੈ ਰੁਤਿ ਮਾਹੁ ਨਾ ਕੋਈ ॥ 
thhith vaar naa jogee jaanai ruth maahu naa koee ||
The day and the date are not known to the Yogis, nor is the month or the season.
18 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਜਾ ਕਰਤਾ ਸਿਰਠੀ ਕਉ ਸਾਜੇ ਆਪੇ ਜਾਣੈ ਸੋਈ ॥* 
jaa karathaa sirathee ko saajae aapae jaanai soee ||
The Creator who created this creation-only He Himself knows.
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਿਵ ਕਰਿ ਆਖਾ ਕਿਵ ਸਾਲਾਹੀ ਕਿਉ ਵਰਨੀ ਕਿਵ ਜਾਣਾ ॥ 
kiv kar aakhaa kiv saalaahee kio varanee kiv jaanaa ||
How can we speak of Him? How can we praise Him? How can we describe Him? How can we know Him?
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

to be continued

research is being done by - Sadeep Singh Puri​


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 14, 2008)

pk70 said:


> *ALL JIO*
> 
> *I am curious if " BABA JI" word ever used by Guru Sahib in context of status of Guru? Can anyone enlighten me on this?*


 
pk70 Ji,

Me neech remember BabaJi Guru Arjan Dev Ji saying:


ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਧਾਰਿ ਅਪਨਾ ਦਾਸੁ ਸਵਾਰਿਆ ॥ 
dhrisatt dhhaar apanaa dhaas savaariaa ||
Bestowing His Glance of Grace, He has adorned His slave.
 2 Maajh Guru Arjan Dev  

ਘਟ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਨਮਸਕਾਰਿਆ ॥ 
ghatt ghatt anthar paarabreham namasakaariaa ||
Deep within each and every heart, the Supreme Lord is humbly worshipped.
 2 Maajh Guru Arjan Dev  

ਇਕਸੁ ਵਿਣੁ ਹੋਰੁ ਦੂਜਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਬਾਬਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਇਹ ਮਤਿ ਸਾਰੀ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੩੯॥੪੬॥ 
eikas vin hor dhoojaa naahee baabaa naanak eih math saaree jeeo ||4||39||46||
Without the One, there is no other at all. O Baba Nanak, this is the most excellent wisdom. ||4||39||46||
 3 Maajh Guru Arjan Dev


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Pk70 ji,

 Knowing perfectly well that some questions may not have any reasonable answer at all we tend to bye pass the same and that is the best way of not buying an argument. 

Seems to be working everywhere very fine.

However, we seem to say at Homes...Baba ji di Beer' etc,. The reference to Beer and Baba ji goes well with us in India although I doubt if we refer to SGGS ji as baba ji in stand alone manner. May be it has more of individual's preferences.There is no standardisation .

Regards
*


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 14, 2008)

When one stays in Sweet feet of Lord God Guru BabaJi, no question remain unanswered.​ 
​


----------



## pk70 (Jul 14, 2008)

SadeePuri said:


> pk70 Ji,
> 
> Me neech remember BabaJi Guru Arjan Dev Ji saying:
> 
> ...



*SadeePuri Ji,
Both S. Manmohan Singh Ji and Dr. Sahib Singh ji have disagreed with your imaginative interpretation of Baba with the support of S. S. Khalsa. I agree with S. Manmohan Singh ji and Dr Sahib Singh Ji, because Message Fifth Guru ji is conveying is not addressed to Guru Nank Ji. Here are they with deep understanding unlike others who are  floating on  the words.*
ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ  ਧਾਰਿ  ਅਪਨਾ  ਦਾਸੁ  ਸਵਾਰਿਆ  ॥ ਘਟ  ਘਟ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਨਮਸਕਾਰਿਆ  ॥ ਇਕਸੁ  ਵਿਣੁ  ਹੋਰੁ  ਦੂਜਾ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਬਾਬਾ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਇਹ  ਮਤਿ  ਸਾਰੀ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥੩੯॥੪੬॥ 
Ḏarisat ḏẖār apnā ḏās savāri*ā. Gẖat gẖat anṯar pārbarahm namaskāri*ā. Ikas viṇ hor ḏūjā nāhī bābā Nānak ih maṯ sārī jī*o. ||4||39||46|| 
Casting His merciful glance, the Lord has regenerated His slave. In every heart he salutes the Exalted Lord. Without the One Master there is no other second. Nanak this is the essence of all wisdom, O Father. 
ਆਪਣੀ ਮਿਹਰ ਦੀ ਨਜ਼ਰ ਪਾ ਕੇ, ਸੁਆਮੀ ਨੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਗੋਲੇ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਪਰਾਇਣ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ। ਹਰ ਦਿਲ ਅੰਦਰ ਉਹ ਉਤਕ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟਤ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਨੂੰ ਬੰਦਨਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਇਕ ਮਾਲਕ ਦੇ ਬਾਝੋਂ ਹੋਰ ਦੂਸਰਾ ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ। ਨਾਨਕ ਇਹ ਸਾਰੀ ਦਾਨਾਈ ਦਾ ਜੌਹਰ ਹੈ, ਹੇ ਪਿਤਾ। 
ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ = ਮਿਹਰ ਦੀ ਨਜ਼ਰ। ਧਾਰਿ = ਧਾਰ ਕੇ। ਘਟ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਿ = ਹਰੇਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ। ਬਾਬਾ = ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਨਾਨਕ = ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਸਾਰੀ = ਸ੍ਰੇਸ਼ਟ।੪।

(ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਜੇਹੜਾ) ਆਪਣਾ ਸੇਵਕ (ਆਪਣੀ) ਮਿਹਰ ਦੀ ਨਿਗਾਹ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਸੁਚੱਜੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਬਣਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ, ਉਸ ਨੇ ਹਰੇਕ ਸਰੀਰ ਵਿਚ ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ (ਵੇਖ ਕੇ ਹਰੇਕ ਅੱਗੇ) ਆਪਣਾ ਸਿਰ ਨਿਵਾਇਆ (ਭਾਵ, ਹਰੇਕ ਨਾਲ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਪਿਆਰ ਵਾਲਾ ਵਰਤਾਵ ਕੀਤਾ)। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਇਕ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ (ਉਸ ਵਰਗਾ) ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ-ਇਹੀ ਸਭ ਤੋਂ ਸ੍ਰੇਸ਼ਟ ਸੂਝ ਹੈ।੪।੩੯।੪੬।


----------



## pk70 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> *Pk70 ji,
> 
> Knowing perfectly well that some questions may not have any reasonable answer at all we tend to bye pass the same and that is the best way of not buying an argument.
> 
> ...


*I CONCUR, smilingly.* *Thanks. Bhai Gurdas Ji often addresses Guru Nanak as Baba, may be specially used as calling Guru ji as Father in deep respect, then defines too
* *6  [/FONT] [/FONT]ਕਲਿਜੁਗੁ ਬਾਬੇ ਤਾਰਿਆ ਸਤਿਨਾਮੁ ਪੜ੍ਹਿ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਸੁਣਾਇਆ । 
kalijugu baabay taariaa satinaamu parhhi mantr sunaaiaa|
Baba Nanak rescued this dark age and recited ‘satinam’ mantr for one and all.
Line  7   [/FONT]ਕਲਿ ਤਾਰਣਿ ਗੁਰੁ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਆਇਆ ॥੨੩॥ 
kali taarani guru naanaku aaiaa [/FONT]॥23[/FONT]॥
Guru Nanak came to redeem the kaliyug.[/FONT]*


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 14, 2008)

There is no disagreement, It is just a way of interpreting. It doesn't change the meaning, It is still as sweet as it was before. To me neech both have the exact same meaning. Great work pk70 Ji, please make other possible additions as well- you are doing a great job.

ਇਕਸੁ ਵਿਣੁ ਹੋਰੁ ਦੂਜਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਬਾਬਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਇਹ ਮਤਿ ਸਾਰੀ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੩੯॥੪੬॥ 
eikas vin hor dhoojaa naahee baabaa naanak eih math saaree jeeo ||4||39||46||
Without the One, there is no other at all. O Baba Nanak, this is the most excellent wisdom. ||4||39||46||





Thanks.


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 14, 2008)

Aades Baba Aades


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 14, 2008)

ਰਾਗੁ ਸੂਹੀ ਛੰਤ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਘਰੁ ੧ ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ ਭਰਿ ਜੋਬਨਿ ਮੈ ਮਤ ਪੇਈਅੜੈ ਘਰਿ ਪਾਹੁਣੀ ਬਲਿ ਰਾਮ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਮੈਲੀ ਅਵਗਣਿ ਚਿਤਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਗੁਣ ਨ ਸਮਾਵਨੀ ਬਲਿ ਰਾਮ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਗੁਣ ਸਾਰ ਨ ਜਾਣੀ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਣੀ ਜੋਬਨੁ ਬਾਦਿ ਗਵਾਇਆ ॥ ਵਰੁ ਘਰੁ ਦਰੁ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਨਹੀ ਜਾਤਾ ਪਿਰ ਕਾ ਸਹਜੁ ਨ ਭਾਇਆ ॥ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪੂਛਿ ਨ ਮਾਰਗਿ ਚਾਲੀ ਸੂਤੀ ਰੈਣਿ ਵਿਹਾਣੀ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਬਾਲਤਣਿ ਰਾਡੇਪਾ ਬਿਨੁ ਪਿਰ ਧਨ ਕੁਮਲਾਣੀ ॥੧॥ ਬਾਬਾ ਮੈ ਵਰੁ ਦੇਹਿ ਮੈ ਹਰਿ ਵਰੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਸ ਕੀ ਬਲਿ ਰਾਮ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਰਵਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਜੁਗ ਚਾਰਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣ ਬਾਣੀ ਜਿਸ ਕੀ ਬਲਿ ਰਾਮ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣ ਕੰਤੁ ਰਵੈ ਸੋਹਾਗਣਿ ਅਵਗਣਵੰਤੀ ਦੂਰੇ ॥ ਜੈਸੀ ਆਸਾ ਤੈਸੀ ਮਨਸਾ ਪੂਰਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਭਰਪੂਰੇ ॥ ਹਰਿ ਕੀ ਨਾਰਿ ਸੁ ਸਰਬ ਸੁਹਾਗਣਿ ਰਾਂਡ ਨ ਮੈਲੈ ਵੇਸੇ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਮੈ ਵਰੁ ਸਾਚਾ ਭਾਵੈ ਜੁਗਿ ਜੁਗਿ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਤੈਸੇ ॥੨॥ ਬਾਬਾ ਲਗਨੁ ਗਣਾਇ ਹੰ ਭੀ ਵੰਞਾ ਸਾਹੁਰੈ ਬਲਿ ਰਾਮ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਸਾਹਾ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਰਜਾਇ ਸੋ ਨ ਟਲੈ ਜੋ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਕਰੈ ਬਲਿ ਰਾਮ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਕਿਰਤੁ ਪਇਆ ਕਰਤੈ ਕਰਿ ਪਾਇਆ ਮੇਟਿ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਕੋਈ ॥ ਜਾਞੀ ਨਾਉ ਨਰਹ ਨਿਹਕੇਵਲੁ ਰਵਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਤਿਹੁ ਲੋਈ ॥ ਮਾਇ ਨਿਰਾਸੀ ਰੋਇ ਵਿਛੁੰਨੀ ਬਾਲੀ ਬਾਲੈ ਹੇਤੇ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਚ ਸਬਦਿ ਸੁਖ ਮਹਲੀ ਗੁਰ ਚਰਣੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਚੇਤੇ ॥੩॥ ਬਾਬੁਲਿ ਦਿਤੜੀ ਦੂਰਿ ਨਾ ਆਵੈ ਘਰਿ ਪੇਈਐ ਬਲਿ ਰਾਮ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਰਹਸੀ ਵੇਖਿ ਹਦੂਰਿ ਪਿਰਿ ਰਾਵੀ ਘਰਿ ਸੋਹੀਐ ਬਲਿ ਰਾਮ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਸਾਚੇ ਪਿਰ ਲੋੜੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਜੋੜੀ ਮਤਿ ਪੂਰੀ ਪਰਧਾਨੇ ॥ ਸੰਜੋਗੀ ਮੇਲਾ ਥਾਨਿ ਸੁਹੇਲਾ ਗੁਣਵੰਤੀ ਗੁਰ ਗਿਆਨੇ ॥ ਸਤੁ ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਸਦਾ ਸਚੁ ਪਲੈ ਸਚੁ ਬੋਲੈ ਪਿਰ ਭਾਏ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਵਿਛੁੜਿ ਨਾ ਦੁਖੁ ਪਾਏ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਅੰਕਿ ਸਮਾਏ ॥੪॥੧॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 763-764}
ਪਦਅਰਥ: ਭਰਿ ਜੋਬਨਿ—ਭਰੀ ਜਵਾਨੀ ਵਿਚ, ਭਰ—ਜਵਾਨੀ ਦੇ ਸਮੇ। ਮੈ—ਸ਼ਰਾਬ। ਮਤ—ਮੱਤ, ਮਸਤ। ਪੇਈਅੜੈ ਘਰਿ—ਪੇਕੇ ਘਰ ਵਿਚ। ਪਾਹੁਣੀ—ਪ੍ਰਾਹੁਣੀ। ਬਲਿ—ਸਦਕੇ। ਰਾਮ—ਹੇ ਰਾਮ! ਅਵਗਣਿ—ਔਗੁਣ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ। ਚਿਤਿ—ਚਿੱਤ ਵਿਚ। ਨ ਸਮਾਵਨੀ—ਨਹੀਂ ਸਮਾਂਦੇ। ਸਾਰ—ਕਦਰ। ਭਰਮਿ—ਭਟਕਣਾ ਵਿਚ। ਬਾਦਿ—ਵਿਅਰਥ। ਵਰੁ—ਖਸਮ—ਪ੍ਰਭੂ। ਸਹਜੁ—ਸੁਭਾਉ। ਭਾਇਆ—ਚੰਗਾ ਲੱਗਾ। ਪੂਛਿ—ਪੁੱਛ ਕੇ। ਮਾਰਗਿ—(ਸਹੀ) ਰਸਤੇ ਉਤੇ। ਰੈਣਿ—(ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੀ) ਰਾਤ। ਬਾਲਤਣ—ਬਾਲ—ਉਮਰ ਵਿਚ (ਹੀ)। ਧਨ—ਜੀਵ—ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ।੧।
*ਬਾਬਾ—ਹੇ ਗੁਰੂ*! ਮੈ—ਮੈਨੂੰ। ਵਰੁ—ਪ੍ਰਭੂ—ਪਤੀ। ਦੇਹਿ—ਮਿਲਾ। ਭਾਵੈ—ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ। ਮੈ ਤਿਸ ਕੀ ਬਲਿ ਰਾਮ—ਮੈਂ ਉਸ ਰਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਹਾਂ। ਰਵਿ ਰਹਿਆ—ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ, ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਹੈ। ਜੁਗ ਚਾਰਿ—ਸਦਾ ਹੀ। ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣ—ਤਿੰਨਾਂ ਭਵਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ, ਸਾਰੇ ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ। ਬਾਣੀ—ਹੁਕਮ। ਰਵੈ—ਪਿਆਰ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਮਨਸਾ—{मनीषा} ਇੱਛਾ। ਸਰਬ—ਸਦਾ ਹੀ। ਰਾਂਡ—ਰੰਡੀ। ਤੈਸੇ—ਇਕ—ਸਮਾਨ।੨।
ਲਗਨੁ—ਮੁਹੂਰਤ। ਲਗਨੁ ਗਣਾਇ—ਮੁਹੂਰਤ ਕਢਾ ਕੇ। ਹੰਭੀ—ਮੈਂ ਭੀ। ਵੰਞਾ—ਪਹੁੰਚ ਸਕਾਂ। ਸਾਹੁਰੈ—ਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਘਰ ਵਿਚ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ—ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ। ਸਾਹਾ—ਲਗਨ, ਮੁਹੂਰਤ। ਰਜਾਇ—ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਮਰਜ਼ੀ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ। ਨ ਟਲੈ—ਅਗਾਂਹ ਪਿਛਾਂਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੋ ਸਕਦਾ। ਕਿਰਤੁ ਪਇਆ—ਕੀਤੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਦੇ ਸੰਸਕਾਰਾਂ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ। ਕਿਰਤ—{कृत} ਕੀਤੇ ਹੋਏ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਇਕੱਠ। ਕਰਤੈ—ਕਰਤਾਰ ਨੇ। ਜਾਞੀ—ਜੰਞ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ, ਲਾੜਾ। ਨਿਹਕੇਵਲ—{निष्कैवल्य} ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ, ਸੁਤੰਤਰ। ਨਰਹ ਨਿਹਕੇਵਲੁ—ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਸੁਤੰਤਰ। ਤਿਹੁ ਲੋਈ—ਤਿੰਨਾਂ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਵਿਚ। ਮਾਇ—ਮਾਇਆ। ਨਿਰਾਸੀ—ਆਸ—ਹੀਣੀ। ਰੋਇ—ਰੋ ਕੇ। ਵਿਛੁੰਨੀ—ਵਿੱਛੁੜ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਬਾਲੀ—ਕੁੜੀ। ਬਾਲੈ—ਮੁੰਡੇ ਦਾ। ਹੇਤੇ—ਪਿਆਰ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ। ਬਾਲੀ ਬਾਲੈ ਹੇਤੇ—ਕੁੜੀ ਮੁੰਡੇ ਦੇ ਪਿਆਰ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ। ਸਬਦਿ—ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ। ਸੁਖ—ਆਨੰਦ। ਮਹਲੀ—ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਘਰ ਵਿਚ।੩।
ਬਾਬੁਲਿ—ਪਿਉ ਨੇ, ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ। ਦਿਤੜੀ—ਭੇਜ ਦਿੱਤੀ। ਦੂਰਿ—(ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵ ਤੋਂ) ਦੂਰ ਪਰੇ। ਘਰਿ—ਘਰ ਵਿਚ। ਪੇਈਐ ਘਰਿ—ਪੇਕੇ ਘਰ ਵਿਚ, ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਵਿਚ। ਰਹਸੀ—ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਵੇਖਿ—ਵੇਖ ਕੇ। ਹਦੂਰਿ—ਆਪਣੇ ਸਾਹਮਣੇ। ਪਿਰਿ—ਪਿਰ ਨੇ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ—ਪਤੀ ਨੇ। ਰਾਵੀ—ਪਿਆਰ ਕੀਤਾ। ਘਰਿ—ਘਰ ਵਿਚ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ। ਸੋਹੀਐ—ਸੋਭਦੀ ਹੈ, ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਬਣਾ ਲੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਪਰਧਾਨੇ—ਮੰਨੀ—ਪ੍ਰਮੰਨੀ। ਸੰਜੋਗੀ—ਚੰਗੇ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਨਾਲ। ਥਾਨਿ—ਪ੍ਰਭੂ—ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ। ਸੁਹੇਲਾ—ਸੌਖਾ (ਜੀਵਨ)। ਸਚੁ—ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ। ਪਲੈ—ਪੱਲੇ ਵਿਚ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਪਾਸ। ਬੋਲੈ—ਸਿਮਰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਪਿਰ ਭਾਏ—ਪਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਪਿਆਰੀ ਲੱਗਦੀ ਹੈ। ਅੰਕਿ—ਅੰਕ ਵਿਚ, ਜੱਫੀ ਵਿਚ। ਸਮਾਏ—ਲੀਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ।੪।
ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੀ! ਮੈਂ ਤੈਥੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਹਾਂ (ਤੂੰ ਕੈਸੀ ਅਚਰਜ ਲੀਲਾ ਰਚਾਈ ਹੈ!) ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ (ਤੇਰੀ ਰਚੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵ ਹੇਠ) ਜਵਾਨੀ ਦੇ ਸਮੇ ਇਉਂ ਮਸਤ ਹੈ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਸ਼ਰਾਬ ਪੀ ਕੇ ਮਦ ਹੋਸ਼ ਹੈ, (ਇਹ ਭੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਮਝਦੀ ਕਿ) ਇਸ ਪੇਕੇ-ਘਰ ਵਿਚ (ਇਸ ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ) ਉਹ ਇਕ ਪ੍ਰਾਹੁਣੀ ਹੀ ਹੈ। ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ ਕਮਾਈ ਨਾਲ ਚਿੱਤ ਵਿਚ ਉਹ ਮੈਲੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ, ਤੇ) ਗੁਰੂ (ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪੈਣ) ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ (ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ) ਗੁਣ ਟਿਕ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦੇ।
(ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ) ਭਟਕਣਾ ਵਿਚ ਪੈ ਕੇ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਨੇ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ) ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੀ ਕੀਮਤ ਨਾਹ ਸਮਝੀ, ਕੁਰਾਹੇ ਪਈ ਰਹੀ, ਤੇ ਜਵਾਨੀ ਦਾ ਸਮਾ ਵਿਅਰਥ ਗਵਾ ਲਿਆ। ਨਾਹ ਉਸ ਨੇ ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨਾਲ ਸਾਂਝ ਪਾਈ, ਨਾਹ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਨਾਹ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਘਰ ਤੇ ਨਾਹ ਹੀ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਦਰਸਨ ਦੀ ਕਦਰ ਪਛਾਣੀ। (ਭਟਕਣਾ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ) ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਦਾ ਸੁਭਾਉ ਭੀ ਪਸੰਦ ਨਾਹ ਆਇਆ।
ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ ਸੁੱਤੀ ਹੋਈ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੀ ਸਾਰੀ ਰਾਤ ਬੀਤ ਗਈ, ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਿੱਖਿਆ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇ ਠੀਕ ਰਸਤੇ ਉਤੇ ਕਦੇ ਭੀ ਨਾਹ ਤੁਰੀ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਅਜੇਹੀ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਨੇ ਤਾਂ ਬਾਲ-ਉਮਰੇ ਹੀ ਰੰਡੇਪਾ ਸਹੇੜ ਲਿਆ,
ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਹਿਰਦਾ-ਕਮਲ ਕੁਮਲਾਇਆ ਹੀ ਰਿਹਾ।੧।
ਹੇ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ! ਮੈਨੂੰ ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਮਿਲਾ। (ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ) ਮੈਨੂੰ ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗੇ, ਮੈਂ ਉਸ ਤੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਜਾਵਾਂ, ਜੋ ਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਹੈ, ਤਿੰਨਾਂ ਹੀ ਭਵਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਹੁਕਮ ਚੱਲ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ।
ਤਿੰਨਾਂ ਭਵਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਵਾਲੀ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਨਾਲ ਪਿਆਰ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪਰ ਜਿਸ ਨੇ ਔਗੁਣ ਹੀ ਔਗੁਣ ਸਹੇੜੇ ਉਹ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਵਿਛੁੜੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਉਹ ਮਾਲਕ ਹਰੇਕ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਹੈ (ਉਹ ਹਰੇਕ ਦੇ ਦਿਲ ਦੀ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ) ਜਿਹੋ ਜਿਹੀ ਆਸ ਧਾਰ ਕੇ ਕੋਈ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਆਉਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਉਹੋ ਜਿਹੀ ਇੱਛਾ ਉਹ ਪੂਰੀ ਕਰ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ।
ਜੇਹੜੀ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਦੀ ਬਣੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਹਾਗ-ਭਾਗ ਵਾਲੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਕਦੇ ਰੰਡੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ, ਉਸ ਦਾ ਵੇਸ ਕਦੇ ਮੈਲਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ (ਉਸ ਦਾ ਹਿਰਦਾ ਕਦੇ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਮੈਲਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦਾ)।
ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਅਰਦਾਸ ਕਰ ਤੇ ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ! ਤੇਰੀ ਮੇਹਰ ਹੋਵੇ ਤਾਂ) ਉਹ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਮੈਨੂੰ (ਸਦਾ) ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਰਹੇ ਜੇਹੜਾ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਹਰੇਕ ਜੁਗ ਵਿਚ ਇਕ-ਸਮਾਨ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ।੨।
ਹੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ! (ਉਹ) ਮੁਹੂਰਤ ਕਢਾ (ਉਹ ਅਵਸਰ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰ, ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ) ਮੈਂ ਭੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਜੁੜ ਸਕਾਂ। (ਹੇ ਗੁਰੂ! ਤੇਰੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ) ਰਜ਼ਾ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੋ ਹੁਕਮ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਮੇਲ ਦਾ ਅਵਸਰ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਅਗਾਂਹ ਪਿਛਾਂਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰ ਸਕਦਾ (ਉਸ ਵਿਚ ਕੋਈ ਵਿਘਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦਾ)।
ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਕੀਤੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਅਨੁਸਾਰ ਕਰਤਾਰ ਨੇ (ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਜਾਂ ਵਿਛੋੜੇ ਦਾ) ਜੋ ਭੀ ਹੁਕਮ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਉਲੰਘ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ।
(ਗੁਰੂ ਵਿਚੋਲੇ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ) ਉਹ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਜੋ ਤਿੰਨਾਂ ਲੋਕਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਹੈ ਤੇ (ਫਿਰ ਭੀ ਆਪਣੇ ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤੇ) ਬੰਦਿਆਂ ਤੋਂ ਸੁਤੰਤਰ ਹੈ (ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਜੋੜਨ ਲਈ) ਲਾੜਾ ਬਣ ਕੇ ਆਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ। (ਜਿਵੇਂ ਧੀ ਨੂੰ ਤੋਰਨ ਲੱਗੀ ਮਾਂ ਮੁੜ ਮਿਲਣ ਦੀਆਂ ਆਸਾਂ ਲਾਹ ਕੇ ਰੋ ਕੇ ਵਿਛੁੜਦੀ ਹੈ, ਤਿਵੇਂ) ਮਾਇਆ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਨਾਲ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਕਾਬੂ ਵਿਚ ਰੱਖ ਸਕਣ ਦੀਆਂ ਆਸਾਂ ਲਾਹ ਕੇ (ਮਾਨੋ) ਰੋ ਕੇ ਵਿਛੁੜਦੀ ਹੈ।
ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਵਸਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਤੇ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਵਾਲੇ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਹਜ਼ੂਰੀ ਵਿਚ ਆਨੰਦ ਮਾਣਦੀ ਹੈ।੩।
ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ (ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵ ਤੋਂ ਇਤਨੀ) ਦੂਰ ਅਪੜਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ ਕਿ ਉਹ ਮੁੜ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਤੱਖ ਦੀਦਾਰ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ-ਚਿੱਤ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਨੇ (ਜਦੋਂ) ਉਸ ਨਾਲ ਪਿਆਰ ਕੀਤਾ, ਤਾਂ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਜੁੜ ਕੇ ਉਹ ਆਪਣਾ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਸੰਵਾਰਦੀ ਹੈ।
ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਉਸ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਦੀ ਲੋੜ ਪਈ (ਭਾਵ, ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਲੇਖੇ ਵਿਚ ਆ ਗਈ) ਉਸ ਨੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਾ ਲਿਆ। (ਇਸ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ) ਉਸ ਦੀ ਮਤਿ ਉਕਾਈ-ਹੀਣ ਹੋ ਗਈ, ਉਹ ਮੰਨੀ-ਪ੍ਰਮੰਨੀ ਗਈ। ਚੰਗੇ ਭਾਗਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਚਰਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਜੀਵਨ ਸੁਖੀ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ, ਉਹ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਵਾਲੀ ਹੋ ਗਈ, ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਦਿੱਤੇ ਗਿਆਨ ਵਾਲੀ ਹੋ ਗਈ।
ਸਤ ਸੰਤੋਖ ਤੇ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਯਾਦ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਪਿਆਰੀ ਲੱਗਣ ਲੱਗ ਪੈਂਦੀ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਚਰਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ) ਵਿਛੁੜ ਕੇ ਦੁੱਖ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾਂਦੀ, ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਿੱਖਿਆ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਗੋਦ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਲੀਨ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ।੪।੧।


pk70 Ji,

Just sharing Baba Ji's more blessings.... more to come

thanks


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 14, 2008)

ਸਲੋਕੁ ॥ ਸਾਜਨ ਤੇਰੇ ਚਰਨ ਕੀ ਹੋਇ ਰਹਾ ਸਦ ਧੂਰਿ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਰਣਿ ਤੁਹਾਰੀਆ ਪੇਖਉ ਸਦਾ ਹਜੂਰਿ ॥੧॥ ਸਬਦ ॥ ਪਿਛਹੁ ਰਾਤੀ ਸਦੜਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਖਸਮ ਕਾ ਲੇਹਿ ॥ ਖੇਮੇ ਛਤ੍ਰ ਸਰਾਇਚੇ ਦਿਸਨਿ ਰਥ ਪੀੜੇ ॥ ਜਿਨੀ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਇਆ ਤਿਨ ਕਉ ਸਦਿ ਮਿਲੇ ॥੧॥ *ਬਾਬਾ ਮੈ ਕਰਮਹੀਣ ਕੂੜਿਆਰ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਆ ਤੇਰਾ ਅੰਧਾ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੂਲਾ ਮਨੁ ਮੇਰਾ ॥੧॥* ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਸਾਦ ਕੀਤੇ ਦੁਖ ਪਰਫੁੜੇ ਪੂਰਬਿ ਲਿਖੇ ਮਾਇ ॥ ਸੁਖ ਥੋੜੇ ਦੁਖ ਅਗਲੇ ਦੂਖੇ ਦੂਖਿ ਵਿਹਾਇ ॥੨॥ ਵਿਛੁੜਿਆ ਕਾ ਕਿਆ ਵੀਛੁੜੈ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਕਾ ਕਿਆ ਮੇਲੁ ॥ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਸੋ ਸਾਲਾਹੀਐ ਜਿਨਿ ਕਰਿ ਦੇਖਿਆ ਖੇਲੁ ॥੩॥ ਸੰਜੋਗੀ ਮੇਲਾਵੜਾ ਇਨਿ ਤਨਿ ਕੀਤੇ ਭੋਗ ॥ ਵਿਜੋਗੀ ਮਿਲਿ ਵਿਛੁੜੇ ਨਾਨਕ ਭੀ ਸੰਜੋਗ ॥੪॥੧॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 989}


pk70 Ji, here too.

:yes:

Thanks a lot pk Ji for raising this question. I just knew in my heart, now we even have the evidence


----------



## pk70 (Jul 14, 2008)

*[SIZE=-1]SGGS Gurmukhi-Gurmukhi Dictionary[/SIZE]* [SIZE=+0] (1) ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਹੇ ਬਾਬਾ! (2) ਪਿਤਾ, ਬਾਪ (3) ਸਨਮਾਨ ਬੋਧਿਕ ਸ਼ਬਦ [/SIZE] 
*[SIZE=-1]SGGS Gurmukhi-English Dictionary[/SIZE]* [SIZE=+0]* interj.   (from Turkish), O father; the father of all i.e. God *[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]
SGGS Gurmukhi-English Data provided by  Harjinder Singh Gill, Santa Monica, CA, USA.[/SIZE]  
*[SIZE=-1]English Translation[/SIZE]* [SIZE=+0]* n.m.old man; grandfather, older uncle; term of respect for holyman. *[/SIZE]  
*[SIZE=-1]Mahan Kosh Encyclopedia[/SIZE]* [SIZE=+0] ਫ਼ਾ. __ {ਸੰਗ੍ਯਾ}. ਪਿਤਾ. ਬਾਪ. "ਬਾਬਾ, ਹੋਰ ਖਾਣਾ ਖੁਸੀ ਖੁਆਰ". ¹ (ਸ੍ਰੀ ਮਃ ੧)। (2) ਦਾਦਾ। (3) ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨ ਮਹੰਤ। (4) ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕਦੇਵ. "ਘਰਿ ਘਰਿ ਬਾਬਾ ਗਾਵੀਐ". (ਭਾਗੁ) "ਜਾਹਰ ਪੀਰ ਜਗਤਗੁਰੁ ਬਾਬਾ". (ਭਾਗੁ) ਦੇਖੋ, ਬਾਬੇਕੇ। (5) ਬਜ਼ੁਰਗ ਲਈ ਸਨਮਾਨ ਬੋਧਕ. ਸ਼ਬਦ. "ਬਾਬਾ ਆਦਮ ਕਉ ਕਿਛੁ ਨਦਰਿ ਦਿਖਾਈ". (ਭੈਰ ਕਬੀਰ) [¹ਇਹ ਸ਼ਬਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਕਾਲੂ ਜੀ ਨੂੰ ਸੰਬੋਧਨ ਕਰਕੇ ਉਚਾਰਿਆ ਹੈ.] [/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]
Mahan Kosh data provided by Bhai Baljinder Singh (RaraSahib Wale:happy::happy:[/SIZE]


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 14, 2008)

pk Ji,

what about this one Ji,

*ਬਾਬਾ ਮੈ ਕਰਮਹੀਣ ਕੂੜਿਆਰ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਆ ਤੇਰਾ ਅੰਧਾ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੂਲਾ ਮਨੁ ਮੇਰਾ ॥੧॥* ਰਹਾਉ 

Thanks for all your contributions.


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow

Dhan Siri Guru Granth sahib Ji. 'Baba' word is used many times to address Guru/God. Like:

rwgu Awsw mhlw 1 AstpdIAw Gru 3
<> siqgur pRswid ]
ijn isir sohin ptIAw mWgI pwie sMDUru ]
sy isr kwqI muMnIAin@ gl ivic AwvY DUiV ]
mhlw AMdir hodIAw huix bhix n imlin@ hdUir ]1]
Awdysu bwbw Awdysu ]
Awid purK qyrw AMqu n pwieAw kir kir dyKih vys ]1] rhwau ]
jdhu sIAw vIAwhIAw lwVy sohin pwis ]
hIfolI ciV AweIAw dMd KMf kIqy rwis ]
auprhu pwxI vwrIAY Jly iJmkin pwis ]2]
ieku lKu lhin@ bihTIAw lKu lhin@ KVIAw ]
grI Cuhwry KWdIAw mwxin@ syjVIAw ]
iqn@ gil islkw pweIAw qutin@ moqsrIAw ]3]
Dnu jobnu duie vYrI hoey ijn@I rKy rMgu lwie ]
dUqw no PurmwieAw lY cly piq gvwie ]
jy iqsu BwvY dy vifAweI jy BwvY dyie sjwie ]4]
Ago dy jy cyqIAY qW kwiequ imlY sjwie ]
swhW suriq gvweIAw rMig qmwsY cwie ]
bwbrvwxI iPir geI kuieru n rotI Kwie ]5]
ieknw vKq KuAweIAihiekn@w pUjw jwie ]
cauky ivxu ihMdvwxIAw ikau itky kFih nwie ]
rwmu n kbhU cyiqE huix khix n imlY Kudwie ]6]
ieik Gir Awvih AwpxY ieik imil imil puCih suK ]
iekn@w eyho iliKAw bih bih rovih duK ]
jo iqsu BwvY so QIAY nwnk ikAw mwnuK ]7]11]


Raag Aasaa, First Mehl, Ashtapadees, Third House:
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
Those heads adorned with braided hair, with their parts painted with vermillion
those heads were shaved with scissors, and their throats were choked with dust.
They lived in palatial mansions, but now, they cannot even sit near the palaces. ||1||
:happy:Hail to You, O Father Lord, Hail to You!:happy:
O Primal Lord. Your limits are not known; You create, and create, and behold the scenes. ||1||Pause||
When they were married, their husbands looked so handsome beside them.
They came in palanquins, decorated with ivory;
water was sprinkled over their heads, and glittering fans were waved above them. ||2||
They were given hundreds of thousands of coins when they sat, and hundreds of thousands of coins when they stood.
They ate coconuts and dates, and rested comfortably upon their beds.
But ropes were put around their necks, and their strings of pearls were broken. ||3||
Their wealth and youthful beauty, which gave them so much pleasure, have now become their enemies.
The order was given to the soldiers, who dishonored them, and carried them away.
If it is pleasing to God's Will, He bestows greatness; if is pleases His Will, He bestows punishment. ||4||
If someone focuses on the Lord beforehand, then why should he be punished?
The kings had lost their higher consciousness, reveling in pleasure and sensuality.
Since Baabar's rule has been proclaimed, even the princes have no food to eat. ||5||
The Muslims have lost their five times of daily prayer, and the Hindus have lost their worship as well.
Without their sacred squares, how shall the Hindu women bathe and apply the frontal marks to their foreheads?
They never remembered their Lord as Raam, and now they cannot even chant Khudaa-i||6||
Some have returned to their homes, and meeting their relatives, they ask about their safety.
For some, it is pre-ordained that they shall sit and cry out in pain.
Whatever pleases Him, comes to pass. O Nanak, what is the fate of mankind? ||7||11||


No one can exchange 'Baba' here for any other meaning but God/Lord/Guru.



Same with the following:

sbd ]
ipChu rwqI sdVw nwmu Ksm kw lyih ]
Kymy CqR srwiecy idsin rQ pIVy ]
ijnI qyrw nwmu iDAwieAw iqn kau sid imly ]1]
bwbw mY krmhIx kUiVAwr ]
nwmu n pwieAw qyrw AMDw Brim BUlw mnu myrw ]1] rhwau ]
swd kIqy duK prPuVy pUrib ilKy mwie ]
suK QoVy duK Agly dUKy dUiK ivhwie ]2]
ivCuiVAw kw ikAw vICuVY imilAw kw ikAw mylu ]
swihbu so swlwhIAY ijin kir dyiKAw Kylu ]3]
sMjogI mylwvVw iein qin kIqy Bog ]
ivjogI imil ivCuVy nwnk BI sMjog ]4]1]


Shabad:
Those who receive the call in the last hours of the night, chant the Name of their Lord and Master.
Tents, canopies, pavilions and carriages are prepared and made ready for them.
You send out the call, Lord, to those who meditate on Your Name. ||1||
:happy:Father, I am unfortunate, a fraud.
I have not found Your Name; my mind is blind and deluded by doubt. ||1||Pause||:happy:
I have enjoyed the tastes, and now my pains have come to fruition; such is my pre-ordained destiny, O my mother.
Now my joys are few, and my pains are many. In utter agony, I pass my life. ||2||
What separation could be worse than separation from the Lord? For those who are united with Him, what other union can there be?
Praise the Lord and Master, who, having created this play, beholds it. ||3||
By good destiny, this union comes about; this body enjoys its pleasures.
Those who have lost their destiny, suffer separation from this union. O Nanak, they may still be united once again! ||4||1||


Can any one!!!


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 14, 2008)

SadeePuri said:
			
		

> :yes:
> 
> I just knew in my heart, now we even have the evidence


 
SadeePuri Ji, 

Evidence has always been there, only one need to have a HEART to accept it.
:happy:A BIG HEART IS NEEDED:happy:


----------



## pk70 (Jul 14, 2008)

*ਬਾਬਾ ਮੈ ਕਰਮਹੀਣ ਕੂੜਿਆਰ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਆ ਤੇਰਾ ਅੰਧਾ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੂਲਾ ਮਨੁ ਮੇਰਾ ॥੧॥* ਰਹਾਉ 


*SadeePuri ji
In above Guru Vaak,Satguru Nanak  supplicates to Wahaguru calling Him Baba ( Father of all in this context of Guru Shabad), calling himself inflicted with faklsehood and unfortunate because His Nam is not achieved and the mind is gone stray. Guru ji literally praying for those who are inflicted with Maya, under hypocrisy show themselves humble, truthful, enlightened ones and boast they have understood every thing. Literally Guru ji pities on them and ask His forgiveness for them otherwise Guru ji was not fallen  as others., he was bestowed upon Nam by HE HIMSELF. in the next following Vaak, Guru ji gives reason why they became like that. In the end of Guru Shabad Guru ji talks about those who stay imbued with His love unlike us. Also gives hope to the stray ones. One Guru Vaak is attached to another one, seeker needs to have full satsang of Guru Shabad **to receive Guru Message; for your convenience here it is, trant. is by S. Manmohan Singh ji..*, *thanks.*

ਪਿਛਹੁ  ਰਾਤੀ  ਸਦੜਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਖਸਮ  ਕਾ  ਲੇਹਿ  ॥ 
They, who receive the call in the last watch of the night, meditate on their Lord's Name. 

ਖੇਮੇ  ਛਤ੍ਰ  ਸਰਾਇਚੇ  ਦਿਸਨਿ  ਰਥ  ਪੀੜੇ  ॥ 
For them ever ready are seen the tents umbrellas, pavilions and carriages. 

ਜਿਨੀ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਧਿਆਇਆ  ਤਿਨ  ਕਉ  ਸਦਿ  ਮਿਲੇ  ॥੧॥ 
They who remember Thy Name, O Lord; them Thou callest in Thine presence. 

ਬਾਬਾ  ਮੈ  ਕਰਮਹੀਣ  ਕੂੜਿਆਰ  ॥ 
O Father I am ill-destined and false. 

ਨਾਮੁ  ਨ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਅੰਧਾ  ਭਰਮਿ  ਭੂਲਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
Thy Name, I have obtained not. My mind is blind and is gone astray in doubt. Pause. 

ਸਾਦ  ਕੀਤੇ  ਦੁਖ  ਪਰਫੁੜੇ  ਪੂਰਬਿ  ਲਿਖੇ  ਮਾਇ  ॥ 
I have enjoyed revelments and so my miseries have flowered. Such was the primal writ, O my mother. 

ਸੁਖ  ਥੋੜੇ  ਦੁਖ  ਅਗਲੇ  ਦੂਖੇ  ਦੂਖਿ  ਵਿਹਾਇ  ॥੨॥ 
Now my joys are few and pains plentiful. In extreme agony I pass my life. 

ਵਿਛੁੜਿਆ  ਕਾ  ਕਿਆ  ਵੀਛੁੜੈ  ਮਿਲਿਆ  ਕਾ  ਕਿਆ  ਮੇਲੁ  ॥ 
They, who are separated from God, what worse separation can they suffer? They who are united with the Lord, what other union is left for them? 

ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਸੋ  ਸਾਲਾਹੀਐ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਦੇਖਿਆ  ਖੇਲੁ  ॥੩॥ 
Praise thou the Lord, who creating the world-play, is beholding it. 

ਸੰਜੋਗੀ  ਮੇਲਾਵੜਾ  ਇਨਿ  ਤਨਿ  ਕੀਤੇ  ਭੋਗ  ॥ 
Through good deeds, human birth s is obtained and in this life the body enjoys worldly relishes. 

ਵਿਜੋਗੀ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਵਿਛੁੜੇ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਭੀ  ਸੰਜੋਗ  ॥੪॥੧॥ 
They whose destiny's sun has set even obtaining the human birth, they remain separated from God. But still, O Nanak, there is hope of their union with the Lord.


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 14, 2008)

:yes:Accepting the Truth is LIVING IN HIS WILL:yes:


----------



## pk70 (Jul 14, 2008)

Honey22 said:


> :yes:Accepting the Truth is LIVING IN HIS WILL:yes:



*unfortunately I am not enough fortunate to understand " Truth*"::
*"me mashli kaise ant lahan.....M-1*


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 14, 2008)

SadeePuri said:


> *Contributing my research worth a penny. This lowliest worm is going to see how many times BabaJi(SGGS Ji) is telling us literaly that:*
> *Only One and only One.*
> *The Only Truth.*
> *All is God.*
> ...


 
Sadeep Singh Puri Ji,

Are you a student of literature? Or just simply enjoying the research!!!


----------



## pk70 (Jul 14, 2008)

ਵਿਸਮਾਦੁ  ਸਿਫਤਿ  ਵਿਸਮਾਦੁ  ਸਾਲਾਹ  ॥ 
vismāḏ sifaṯ vismāḏ sālāh. 
Wonderful is Thy praise and wonderful Thy eulogy. 

ਵਿਸਮਾਦੁ  ਉਝੜ  ਵਿਸਮਾਦੁ  ਰਾਹ  ॥ 
vismāḏ ujẖaṛ vismāḏ rāh. 
Wonderful is the wilderness and wonderful the path. (* 464 M-1)*


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 14, 2008)

pk70 said:


> *ਬਾਬਾ ਮੈ ਕਰਮਹੀਣ ਕੂੜਿਆਰ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਆ ਤੇਰਾ ਅੰਧਾ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੂਲਾ ਮਨੁ ਮੇਰਾ ॥੧॥* ਰਹਾਉ
> 
> 
> *SadeePuri ji*
> ...


 
PK70 Ji,

All this explanation you are giving doesnt change the fact that word Baba is being used for Guru/God. 
FYI I am one of those who consider Guru and God- One and the Same, as this is what BabaJi tells me neech.

Thanks much much for everything, all different versions of explanations along with your own editions. Thanks


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 14, 2008)

Honey22 said:


> Sadeep Singh Puri Ji,
> 
> Are you a student of literature? Or just simply enjoying the research!!!


 

I am nothing Ji, only enjoying BabaJi's company


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 14, 2008)

Honey22 said:


> Wow
> 
> Dhan Siri Guru Granth sahib Ji. 'Baba' word is used many times to address Guru/God. Like:
> 
> ...


 

No one can, but a few will try

Did you notice both of these are Rahaao tuk.


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 14, 2008)

So the conclusion is that Baba Word is used in SGGS Ji to address Guru/God. Somehow I knew it from heart, I just didnt know what lines. Well now, I know it. Thanks to pk70 ji for raising the question. pk70 Ji may not be satisfied though, but BabaJi satisfied me neech. Thanks much much pk70 Ji.

Tere Kavan Kavan Gun Gavan BabaJi


----------



## pk70 (Jul 14, 2008)

SadeePuri said:


> PK70 Ji,
> 
> All this explanation you are giving doesnt change the fact that word Baba is being used for Guru/God.
> FYI I am one of those who consider Guru and God- One and the Same, as this is what BabaJi tells me neech.
> ...



*SadeePuri Ji

I haven't tried to change any thing, neither  I intend to. If you remember, I  already wrote that  I respected your views. You have conviction like  good gursikhs  amberdhara Ji, sardara 123 ( respected members of SPN) and many more; why should I question you guys?   Who am I ? As HE wishes ,we understand  Guru Shabad !! My sincere wishes are with all  of you who just think the way you do., " Wahaguru ang sang !"
 I responded to your comments only as per your wish, forgive me if I went over board while explaning Guru Shabad as per my limitations. Just for your record, here is your quote I responded to.*
pk Ji, 

what about this one Ji,

*ਬਾਬਾ ਮੈ ਕਰਮਹੀਣ ਕੂੜਿਆਰ ॥ ਨਾਮੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਆ ਤੇਰਾ ਅੰਧਾ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੂਲਾ ਮਨੁ ਮੇਰਾ ॥੧॥* ਰਹਾਉ 

Thanks for all your contributions.


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 14, 2008)

SadeePuri said:


> So the conclusion is that Baba Word is used in SGGS Ji to address Guru/God. Somehow I knew it from heart, I just didnt know what lines. Well now, I know it.


 
Good for you.


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is another one:

mwrU mhlw 3 Gru 1
<> siqgur pRswid ]
jh bYswlih qh bYsw suAwmI jh Byjih qh jwvw ]
sB ngrI mih eyko rwjw sBy pivqu hih Qwvw ]1]
bwbw dyih vsw sc gwvw ]
jw qy shjy shij smwvw ]1] rhwau ]
burw Blw ikCu Awps qy jwinAw eyeI sgl ivkwrw ]
iehu PurmwieAw Ksm kw hoAw vrqY iehu sMswrw ]2]
ieMdRI Dwqu sbl khIAq hY ieMdRI iks qy hoeI ]
Awpy Kyl krY siB krqw AYsw bUJY koeI ]3]
gur prswdI eyk ilv lwgI duibDw qdy ibnwsI ]
jo iqsu Bwxw so siq kir mwinAw kwtI jm kI PwsI ]4]
Bxiq nwnku lyKw mwgY kvnw jw cUkw min AiBmwnw ]
qwsu qwsu Drm rwie jpqu hY pey scy kI srnw ]5]1]


Maaroo, Third Mehl, First House:
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
Wherever You seat me, there I sit, O my Lord and Master; wherever You send me, there I go.
In the entire village, there is only One King; all places are sacred. ||1||
*O Baba, while I dwell in this body, let me sing Your True Praises,
that I may intuitively merge with You. ||1||Pause||
*He thinks that good and bad deeds come from himself; this is the source of all evil.
Whatever happens in this world is only by the Order of our Lord and Master. ||2||
Sexual desires are so strong and compelling; where has this sexual desire come from?
The Creator Himself stages all the plays; how rare are those who realize this. ||3||
By Guru's Grace, one is lovingly focused on the One Lord, and then, duality is ended.
Whatever is in harmony with His Will, he accepts as True; the noose of Death is loosened from around his neck. ||4||
Prays Nanak, who can call him to account, when the egotistical pride of his mind has been silenced?
Even the Righteous Judge of Dharma is intimidated and afraid of him; he has entered the Sanctuary of the True Lord. ||5||1||


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 14, 2008)

mwrU mhlw 1 ]
nw jwxw mUrKu hY koeI nw jwxw isAwxw ]
sdw swihb kY rMgy rwqw Anidnu nwmu vKwxw ]1]
bwbw mUrKu hw nwvY bil jwau ]
qU krqw qU dwnw bInw qyrY nwim qrwau ]1] rhwau ]
mUrKu isAwxw eyku hY eyk joiq duie nwau ]
mUrKw isir mUrKu hY ij mMny nwhI nwau ]2]
gur duAwrY nwau pweIAY ibnu siqgur plY n pwie ]
siqgur kY BwxY min vsY qw Aihinis rhY ilv lwie ]3]
rwjM rMgM rUpM mwlµ jobnu qy jUAwrI ]
hukmI bwDy pwsY Kylih caupiV eykw swrI ]4]
jig cquru isAwxw Brim Bulwxw nwau pMifq pVih gwvwrI ]
nwau ivswrih bydu smwlih ibKu BUly lyKwrI ]5]
klr KyqI qrvr kMTy bwgw pihrih kjlu JrY ]
eyhu sMswru iqsY kI koTI jo pYsY so grib jrY ]6]
rXiq rwjy khw sbwey duhu AMqir so jwsI ]
khq nwnku gur scy kI pauVI rhsI AlKu invwsI ]7]3]11]



Maaroo, First Mehl:
I do not believe that anyone is foolish; I do not believe that anyone is clever.
Imbued forever with the Love of my Lord and Master, I chant His Name, night and day. ||1||
*O Baba, I am so foolish, but I am a sacrifice to the Name.
You are the Creator, You are wise and all-seeing. Through Your Name, we are carried across. ||1||Pause||
*The same person is foolish and wise; the same light within has two names.
The most foolish of the foolish are those who do not believe in the Name. ||2||
Through the Guru's Gate, the Gurdwara, the Name is obtained. Without the True Guru, it is not received.
Through the Pleasure of the True Guru's Will, the Name comes to dwell in the mind, and then, night and day, one remains lovingly absorbed in the Lord. ||3||
In power, pleasures, beauty, wealth and youth, one gambles his life away.
Bound by the Hukam of God's Command, the dice are thrown; he is just a piece in the game of chess. ||4||
The world is clever and wise, but it is deluded by doubt, and forgets the Name; the Pandit, the religious scholar, studies the scriptures, but he is still a fool.
Forgetting the Name, he dwells upon the Vedas; he writes, but he is confused by his poisonous corruption. ||5||
He is like the crop planted in the salty soil, or the tree growing on the river bank, or the white clothes sprinkled with dirt.
This world is the house of desire; whoever enters it, is burnt down by egotistical pride. ||6||
Where are all the kings and their subjects? Those who are immersed in duality are destroyed.
Says Nanak, these are the steps of the ladder, of the Teachings of the True Guru; only the Unseen Lord shall remain. ||7||3||11||


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Dear sadeepuri,

The question that was being discussed is whether 'Baba ji' is used for Sri Guru Granth sahib or not.The direct answer to this is no. We all respect the opinion of others and that is the best way of learning.

I also feel that the term baba ji is not employed in majority of cases while addressing to SGGS ji.

The reference to the term baba in Bani is, as already explained by Pk70 ji, is perfectly correct.
It may be an address for the Father or the Lord as per the context in which it is employed. I think we should give rest to this discussion. You may continue to use as you like but we always listen to what other wants to state else the discussion would be reduced to a monologue. 

SCANNED
With Regards*


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 15, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> *Dear sadeepuri,*
> 
> *The question that was being discussed is whether 'Baba ji' is used for Sri Guru Granth sahib or not.The direct answer to this is no. We all respect the opinion of others and that is the best way of learning.*
> 
> ...


 
Sikh80 Ji,

'JI' is used with respect, like I say Sikh80 Ji, instead of sikh80.

And term 'Baba' is used for Lord who is no different than Guru for me neech and BabaJi Himself has ingrained this truth in me kiramjant. 

So for me neechanneech, BabaJi is used in BabaJi to address BabaJi.

Thanks


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 16, 2008)

*


			
				sikh80 said:
			
		


I think we should give rest to this discussion. You may continue to use as you like but we always listen to what other wants to state else the discussion would be reduced to a monologue. 

Click to expand...

 
Wow,  Sikh80 Ji this means anything that you dont like or accept - must not be entertained at all by anyone else.     GREAT JOB.

As many have responded so far in this thread so it had not been a monologue, By the way when one is communicating with Gurbani can it be a m.....!!!!!!!!!!

:happy::happy::happy:  Sikh80 Ji Guru Ji teaches:

na hum changay bura nahi koi





*


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 16, 2008)

> So for me neechanneech, BabaJi is used in BabaJi to address BabaJi.


 
:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 16, 2008)

SadeePuri said:


> Sikh80 Ji,
> 
> 'JI' is used with respect, like I say Sikh80 Ji, instead of sikh80.
> 
> ...



ਨਾਨਕ  ਰੁੰਨਾ  ਬਾਬਾ  ਜਾਣੀਐ  ਜੇ  ਰੋਵੈ  ਲਾਇ  ਪਿਆਰੋ  ॥ ਵਾਲੇਵੇ  ਕਾਰਣਿ  ਬਾਬਾ  ਰੋਈਐ  ਰੋਵਣੁ  ਸਗਲ  ਬਿਕਾਰੋ  ॥ ਰੋਵਣੁ  ਸਗਲ  ਬਿਕਾਰੋ  ਗਾਫਲੁ  ਸੰਸਾਰੋ  ਮਾਇਆ  ਕਾਰਣਿ  ਰੋਵੈ  ॥ ਚੰਗਾ  ਮੰਦਾ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਸੂਝੈ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਇਹੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਏਵੈ  ਖੋਵੈ  ॥ ਐਥੈ  ਆਇਆ  ਸਭੁ  ਕੋ  ਜਾਸੀ  ਕੂੜਿ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਅਹੰਕਾਰੋ  ॥ ਨਾਨਕ  ਰੁੰਨਾ  ਬਾਬਾ  ਜਾਣੀਐ  ਜੇ  ਰੋਵੈ  ਲਾਇ  ਪਿਆਰੋ  ॥੪॥੧॥ 

 

 
ਬਾਬਾ = ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਰੁੰਨਾ ਜਾਣੀਐ = ਸਹੀ ਵੈਰਾਗ ਵਿਚ ਆਇਆ ਸਮਝੋ। ਵਾਲੇਵੇ ਕਾਰਣਿ = ਧਨ-ਪਦਾਰਥ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ। ਬਿਕਾਰੋ = ਬੇ-ਕਾਰ, ਵਿਅਰਥ। ਗਾਫਲੁ = ਬੇ-ਖ਼ਬਰ, ਲਾ-ਪਰਵਾਹ। ਖੋਵੈ = ਨਾਸ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਕੂੜਿ = ਨਾਸਵੰਤ ਜਗਤ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ।੪।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਵਿਛੁੜੇ ਸਨਬੰਧੀਆਂ ਦੀ ਮੌਤ ਤੇ ਤਾਂ ਹਰ ਕੋਈ ਵੈਰਾਗ ਵਿਚ ਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਪਰ ਇਹ ਵੈਰਾਗ ਕਿਸੇ ਅਰਥ ਨਹੀਂ) ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਉਸੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ ਸਹੀ ਵੈਰਾਗ ਵਿਚ ਆਇਆ ਜਾਣੋ, ਜੋ ਪਿਆਰ ਨਾਲ (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ) ਵੈਰਾਗ ਵਿਚ ਆਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ ਧਨ ਪਦਾਰਥ ਦੀ ਖ਼ਾਤਰ ਜੋ ਰੋਵੀਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਰੋਣਾ ਸਾਰਾ ਹੀ ਵਿਅਰਥ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।... .............................................................

*Usage Of Baba or Baba ji,

The term has many connotations in Bani.

At many places Baba is used to address some third person as well as is done in the above lines. I still would prefer to see the context and then assign meaning than to make a sweeping Generalization.

Bani is in the form of poetry and hence no fixed meaning can be assigned though I agree that the term baba ji can be employed for Sri Guru Granth sahib ji as well.There are no rules in semantics that states that it cannot be so. One is free to assign the meaning to Baba as in Punjabi the word is employed for someone who is elderly and is worthy of respect. 

[Note-I also do agree that I should have used ji while addressing you. But I think that you are much junior to me in age and hence I had used the term 'Dear sadeepuri' instead of sadeepuri ji. However, I note  it for future .]

Regards. *


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 16, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> *Usage Of Baba or Baba ji,
> 
> The term has many connotations in Bani.
> 
> ...



For forum members reference, here are the 44 times that Baba is used in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj

1.                  Page12 Line 17  Raag Aasaa: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਜੈ ਘਰਿ ਕਰਤੇ ਕੀਰਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥
                                  baabaa jai ghar karathae keerath hoe ||
                                                  O Baba: that system in which the Praises of the Creator are sung

                                                                                                             2.                  Page15 Line 4  Raag Sriraag: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਮਾਇਆ ਰਚਨਾ ਧੋਹੁ ॥
                                  baabaa maaeiaa rachanaa dhhohu ||
                                                  O Baba, the splendor of Maya is deceptive.

                                                                                                             3.                  Page15 Line 11  Raag Sriraag: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਬੋਲੀਐ ਪਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥
                                  baabaa boleeai path hoe ||
                                                  O Baba, speak only that which will bring you honor.

                                                                                                             4.                  Page16 Line 6  Raag Sriraag: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਏਹੁ ਲੇਖਾ ਲਿਖਿ ਜਾਣੁ ॥
                                  baabaa eaehu laekhaa likh jaan ||
                                                  O Baba, write such an account,

                                                                                                             5.                  Page16 Line 13  Raag Sriraag: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਹੋਰੁ ਖਾਣਾ ਖੁਸੀ ਖੁਆਰੁ ॥
                                  baabaa hor khaanaa khusee khuaar ||
                                                  O Baba, the pleasures of other foods are false.

6.                  Page16 Line 16  Raag Sriraag: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਹੋਰੁ ਪੈਨਣੁ ਖੁਸੀ ਖੁਆਰੁ ॥
                                  baabaa hor painan khusee khuaar ||
                                                  O Baba, the pleasures of other clothes are false.

                                                                                                             7.                  Page16 Line 18  Raag Sriraag: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਹੋਰੁ ਚੜਣਾ ਖੁਸੀ ਖੁਆਰੁ ॥
                                  baabaa hor charranaa khusee khuaar ||
                                                  O Baba, the pleasures of other rides are false.

                                                                                                             8.                  Page17 Line 2  Raag Sriraag: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਹੋਰੁ ਸਉਣਾ ਖੁਸੀ ਖੁਆਰੁ ॥
                                  baabaa hor sounaa khusee khuaar ||
                                                  O Baba, the pleasure of other sleep is false.

                                                                                                             9.                  Page17 Line 4  Raag Sriraag: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਹੋਰ ਮਤਿ ਹੋਰ ਹੋਰ ॥
                                  baabaa hor math hor hor ||
                                                  O Baba, other wisdom is useless and irrelevant.

                                                                                                             10.                  Page53 Line 10  Raag Sriraag: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਅਲਹੁ ਅਗਮ ਅਪਾਰੁ ॥
                                  baabaa alahu agam apaar ||
                                                  O Baba, the Lord Allah is Inaccessible and Infinite.

                                                                                                             11.                  Page60 Line 17  Raag Sriraag: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਮਾਇਆ ਭਰਮਿ ਭੁਲਾਇ ॥
                                  baabaa maaeiaa bharam bhulaae ||
                                                  O Baba, Maya deceives with its illusion.


12.                  Page108 Line 3  Raag Maajh: Guru Arjan Dev

                                  ਇਕਸੁ ਵਿਣੁ ਹੋਰੁ ਦੂਜਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਬਾਬਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਇਹ ਮਤਿ ਸਾਰੀ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੩੯॥੪੬॥
                                  eikas vin hor dhoojaa naahee baabaa naanak eih math saaree jeeo ||4||39||46||
                                                  Without the One, there is no other at all. O Baba Nanak, this is the most excellent wisdom. ||4||39||46||

                                                                                                             13.                  Page155 Line 5  Raag Gaurhee Chaytee: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਹਉ ਖਰੀ ਦੁਹੇਲੀ ਹੋਈ ਬਾਬਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਮੇਰੀ ਬਾਤ ਨ ਪੁਛੈ ਕੋਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
                                  ho kharee dhuhaelee hoee baabaa naanak maeree baath n pushhai koee ||1|| rehaao ||
                                                  I am totally miserable! O Baba Nanak, no one cares for me at all! ||1||Pause||

                                                                                                             14.                  Page162 Line 7  Raag Gaurhee Bairaagan: Guru Amar Das

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਤੂੰ ਐਸੇ ਭਰਮੁ ਚੁਕਾਹੀ ॥
                                  baabaa thoon aisae bharam chukaahee ||
                                                  O Baba, get rid of your doubts like this.

                                                                                                             15.                  Page360 Line 7  Raag Aasaa: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਮਨੁ ਮਤਵਾਰੋ ਨਾਮ ਰਸੁ ਪੀਵੈ ਸਹਜ ਰੰਗ ਰਚਿ ਰਹਿਆ ॥
                                  baabaa man mathavaaro naam ras peevai sehaj rang rach rehiaa ||
                                                  O Baba, the mind is intoxicated with the Naam, drinking in its Nectar. It remains absorbed in the Lord's Love.

                                                                                                             16.                  Page579 Line 9  Raag Vadhans: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਨਾਨਕ ਰੁੰਨਾ ਬਾਬਾ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਜੇ ਰੋਵੈ ਲਾਇ ਪਿਆਰੋ ॥
                                  naanak runnaa baabaa jaaneeai jae rovai laae piaaro ||
                                                  Nanak: he alone truly weeps, O Baba, who weeps in the Lord's Love.

                                                                                                             17.                  Page579 Line 10  Raag Vadhans: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਵਾਲੇਵੇ ਕਾਰਣਿ ਬਾਬਾ ਰੋਈਐ ਰੋਵਣੁ ਸਗਲ ਬਿਕਾਰੋ ॥
                                  vaalaevae kaaran baabaa roeeai rovan sagal bikaaro ||
                                                  One who weeps for the sake of worldly objects, O Baba, weeps totally in vain.

                                                                                                             18.                  Page579 Line 12  Raag Vadhans: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਨਾਨਕ ਰੁੰਨਾ ਬਾਬਾ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਜੇ ਰੋਵੈ ਲਾਇ ਪਿਆਰੋ ॥੪॥੧॥
                                  naanak runnaa baabaa jaaneeai jae rovai laae piaaro ||4||1||
                                                  Nanak: he alone truly weeps, O Baba, who weeps in the Lord's Love. ||4||1||

                                                                                                             19.                  Page580 Line 4  Raag Vadhans: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਨਾਨਕ ਕਿਸ ਨੋ ਬਾਬਾ ਰੋਈਐ ਬਾਜੀ ਹੈ ਇਹੁ ਸੰਸਾਰੋ ॥
                                  naanak kis no baabaa roeeai baajee hai eihu sansaaro ||
                                                  Nanak: for whom should we mourn, O Baba? This world is merely a play.

                                                                                                             20.                  Page580 Line 6  Raag Vadhans: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਨਾਨਕ ਕਿਸ ਨੋ ਬਾਬਾ ਰੋਈਐ ਬਾਜੀ ਹੈ ਇਹੁ ਸੰਸਾਰੋ ॥੪॥੨॥
                                  naanak kis no baabaa roeeai baajee hai eihu sansaaro ||4||2||
                                                  Nanak: for whom should we mourn, O Baba? This world is merely a play. ||4||2||

                                                                                                             21.                  Page581 Line 8  Raag Vadhans: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਆਇਆ ਹੈ ਉਠਿ ਚਲਣਾ ਅਧ ਪੰਧੈ ਹੈ ਸੰਸਾਰੋਵਾ ॥
                                  baabaa aaeiaa hai outh chalanaa adhh pandhhai hai sansaarovaa ||
                                                  O Baba, he has come, and now he must get up and depart; this world is only a way-station.

                                                                                                             22.                  Page581 Line 14  Raag Vadhans: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਰੋਵਹਿ ਰਵਹਿ ਸੁ ਜਾਣੀਅਹਿ ਮਿਲਿ ਰੋਵੈ ਗੁਣ ਸਾਰੇਵਾ ॥
                                  baabaa rovehi ravehi s jaaneeahi mil rovai gun saaraevaa ||
                                                  O Baba, they alone are known to truly weep and wail, who meet together and weep, chanting the Praises of the Lord.

                                                                                                             23.                  Page581 Line 17  Raag Vadhans: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਆਇਆ ਹੈ ਉਠਿ ਚਲਣਾ ਇਹੁ ਜਗੁ ਝੂਠੁ ਪਸਾਰੋਵਾ ॥
                                  baabaa aaeiaa hai outh chalanaa eihu jag jhooth pasaarovaa ||
                                                  O Baba, whoever has come, will rise up and leave; this world is merely a false show.

                                                                                                             24.                  Page582 Line 1  Raag Vadhans: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਆਵਹੁ ਭਾਈਹੋ ਗਲਿ ਮਿਲਹ ਮਿਲਿ ਮਿਲਿ ਦੇਹ ਆਸੀਸਾ ਹੇ ॥
                                  baabaa aavahu bhaaeeho gal mileh mil mil dhaeh aaseesaa hae ||
                                                  Come, O Baba, and Siblings of Destiny - let's join together; take me in your arms, and bless me with your prayers.

                                                                                                             25.                  Page582 Line 2  Raag Vadhans: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਸਚੜਾ ਮੇਲੁ ਨ ਚੁਕਈ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਕੀਆ ਦੇਹ ਅਸੀਸਾ ਹੇ ॥
                                  baabaa sacharraa mael n chukee preetham keeaa dhaeh aseesaa hae ||
                                                  O Baba, union with the True Lord cannot be broken; bless me with your prayers for union with my Beloved.

26.                  Page582 Line 4  Raag Vadhans: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਨਾਂਗੜਾ ਆਇਆ ਜਗ ਮਹਿ ਦੁਖੁ ਸੁਖੁ ਲੇਖੁ ਲਿਖਾਇਆ ॥
                                  baabaa naangarraa aaeiaa jag mehi dhukh sukh laekh likhaaeiaa ||
                                                  O Baba, we come into the world naked, into pain and pleasure, according to the record of our account.

                                                                                                             27.                  Page582 Line 8  Raag Vadhans: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਰੋਵਹੁ ਜੇ ਕਿਸੈ ਰੋਵਣਾ ਜਾਨੀਅੜਾ ਬੰਧਿ ਪਠਾਇਆ ਹੈ ॥
                                  baabaa rovahu jae kisai rovanaa jaaneearraa bandhh pathaaeiaa hai ||
                                                  O Baba, weep and mourn if you must; the beloved soul is bound and driven off.

                                                                                                             28.                  Page595 Line 11  Raag Sorith: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਮਾਇਆ ਸਾਥਿ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥
                                  baabaa maaeiaa saathh n hoe ||
                                                  O Baba, the wealth of Maya does not go with anyone.

                                                                                                             29.                  Page623 Line 7  Raag Sorith: Guru Arjan Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸਰਣਾਈ ॥
                                  baabaa naanak prabh saranaaee ||
Baba Nanak seeks the Sanctuary of God;

                                                                                                             30.                  Page722 Line 17  Raag Tilang: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਲਗਨੁ ਗਣਾਇ ਹੰ ਭੀ ਵੰਞਾ ਸਾਹੁਰੈ ਬਲਿ ਰਾਮ ਜੀਉ ॥
                                  baabaa lagan ganaae han bhee vannjaa saahurai bal raam jeeo ||
                                                  O Baba, calculate that auspicious moment, when I too shall be going to my in-laws' house.

                                                                                                             31.                  Page870 Line 6  Raag Gond: Saint Kabir

                                  ਮੈ ਕਿਆ ਜਾਨਉ ਬਾਬਾ ਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
                                  mai kiaa jaano baabaa rae ||1|| rehaao ||
                                                  What do I know, O Baba? ||1||Pause||

                                                                                                             32.                  Page877 Line 10  Raag Raamkalee: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਗੋਰਖੁ ਜਾਗੈ ॥
                                  baabaa gorakh jaagai ||
                                                  O Baba, Gorakh is the Lord of the Universe; He is always awake and aware.

                                                                                                             33.                  Page886 Line 1  Raag Raamkalee: Guru Arjan Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਆਖੈ ਏਹੁ ਬੀਚਾਰੁ ॥੨॥੧੧॥
                                  baabaa naanak aakhai eaehu beechaar ||2||11||
                                                  This is what Baba Nanak says, after deep reflection. ||2||11||

                                                                                                             34.                  Page918 Line 1  Raag Raamkalee: Guru Amar Das

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਜਿਸੁ ਤੂ ਦੇਹਿ ਸੋਈ ਜਨੁ ਪਾਵੈ ॥
                                  baabaa jis thoo dhaehi soee jan paavai ||
                                                  O Baba, he alone receives it, unto whom You give it.

                                                                                                             35.                  Page992 Line 5  Raag Maaroo: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਸਾਚਾ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਦੂਰਿ ਨ ਦੇਖੁ ॥
                                  baabaa saachaa saahib dhoor n dhaekh ||
                                                  O Baba, do not see your True Lord and Master as being far away.

                                                                                                             36.                  Page993 Line 13  Raag Maaroo: Guru Amar Das

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਦੇਹਿ ਵਸਾ ਸਚ ਗਾਵਾ ॥
                                  baabaa dhaehi vasaa sach gaavaa ||
                                                  O Baba, while I dwell in this body, let me sing Your True Praises,

                                                                                                             36.                  Page994 Line 11  Raag Maaroo: Guru Amar Das

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਸਾਚਾ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਰਿਦੈ ਸਮਾਲਿ ॥
                                  baabaa saachaa saahib ridhai samaal ||
                                                  O Baba, contemplate and cherish the True Lord and Master within your heart.

                                                                                                             38.                  Page1009 Line 12  Raag Maaroo: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਜਗੁ ਫਾਥਾ ਮਹਾ ਜਾਲਿ ॥
                                  baabaa jag faathhaa mehaa jaal ||
                                                  O Baba, the world is caught in the great noose.

                                                                                                             39.                  Page1010 Line 5  Raag Maaroo: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਮੈ ਕੁਚੀਲੁ ਕਾਚਉ ਮਤਿਹੀਨ ॥
                                  baabaa mai kucheel kaacho mathiheen ||
                                                  O Baba, I am filthy, shallow and totally without understanding.

                                                                                                             40.                  Page1012 Line 17  Raag Maaroo: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਐਸੀ ਰਵਤ ਰਵੈ ਸੰਨਿਆਸੀ ॥
                                  baabaa aisee ravath ravai sanniaasee ||
                                                  O Baba, this is the way of life of the Sannyaasi, the renunciate.

                                                                                                             41.                  Page1015 Line 15  Raag Maaroo: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਮੂਰਖੁ ਹਾ ਨਾਵੈ ਬਲਿ ਜਾਉ ॥
                                  baabaa moorakh haa naavai bal jaao ||
                                                  O Baba, I am so foolish, but I am a sacrifice to the Name.

                                                                                                             42.                  Page1194 Line 8  Raag Basant: Saint Kabir

                                  ਨਹੀ ਛੋਡਉ ਰੇ ਬਾਬਾ ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ॥
                                  nehee shhoddo rae baabaa raam naam ||
                                                  O Baba, I will not forsake the Name of the Lord.

                                                                                                             43.                  Page1328 Line 4  Raag Parbhaatee: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਮਨਿ ਸਾਚਾ ਮੁਖਿ ਸਾਚਾ ਕਹੀਐ ਤਰੀਐ ਸਾਚਾ ਹੋਈ ॥
                                  baabaa man saachaa mukh saachaa keheeai thareeai saachaa hoee ||
                                                  O Baba, keep the True Lord in your mind, and utter the Name of the True Lord with your mouth; the True Lord will carry you across.

                                                                                                             44.                  Page1331 Line 4  Raag Parbhaatee: Guru Nanak Dev

                                  ਬਾਬਾ ਐਸਾ ਬਿਖਮ ਜਾਲਿ ਮਨੁ ਵਾਸਿਆ ॥
                                  baabaa aisaa bikham jaal man vaasiaa ||
                                                  O Baba, such is the treacherous trap which has caught my mind;



_Most of the time, Guru Nanak Dev ji uses "Baba" to refer to himself 35 times. Two other Nanaks and 1 bhagat also refer to
 "Baba" on 9 occasions.: Guru Arjan Dev ji (3 times) and Guru Amardas Dev ji (4 times) as well as Bhagat Kabir (2 times.

If Sri Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj ji is speaking in the voice of the Nanaks and the Bhagats it seems reasonable to think of Sri Guru Granth Sahib as Baba too. Or am I wrong about this? _ 
*
To complete the list *making it 45 times. Thank you Honey 22.

*Awdysu bwbw Awdysu ]*
 Awid purK qyrw AMqu n pwieAw kir kir dyKih vys ]1] rhwau ]

Awdysu *bwbw *Awdysu ]
Awid purK qyrw AMqu n pwieAw kir kir dyKih vys ]1] rhwau ]

Hail to You, O Father Lord, Hail to You!
O Primal Lord. Your limits are not known; You create, and create, and behold the scenes. ||1||Pause||

45.  Page 417 Lines 2 and 3 raag Aasaa: Guru Nanak Dev

_This one confirms my suspicion that "Baba" is also the Satguru._


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 16, 2008)

aad0002 Ji,
Here is another one:
*Awdysu bwbw Awdysu ]*
Awid purK qyrw AMqu n pwieAw kir kir dyKih vys ]1] rhwau ]


Awdysu *bwbw *Awdysu ]
Awid purK qyrw AMqu n pwieAw kir kir dyKih vys ]1] rhwau ]

Hail to You, O Father Lord, Hail to You!
O Primal Lord. Your limits are not known; You create, and create, and behold the scenes. ||1||Pause||


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you Honey22 ji,

Let's add it to the list below. 

It is on Ang 417
Page 417 Lines 2 and 3 raag Aasaa: Guru Nanak Dev


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 16, 2008)

another one aad0002 Ji,

panna 763: Baba main var deho.......

panna 855: Mere Baba main baoraa.......

panna 989: Baba mein karamheen.......

panna 1104: Baba ab na basaon eh gaon.......



there are even more aad0002 Ji, these are all I could think of right now.

my apologies if it looks like an interruption or becoming a monolouge


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 16, 2008)

Honey 22, no problem. I don't have time to look these all up and add links to Gurbani right now. But later I will edit, and we can have a complete listing. Thank you for adding the panna for each one though. It saves time. 

Thank you


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 16, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Honey 22, no problem. I don't have time to look these all up and add links to Gurbani right now. But later I will edit, and we can have a complete listing. Thank you for adding the panna for each one though. It saves time.
> 
> Thank you


 

aad0002 Ji,

a few more along with panna #


1426: sabad akhut baba nanka

360: baba jugta jeo……..

382: baba bikh dekhya sansaar

480: baba bolte te kaha gay


my apologies if it looks like an interruption or becoming a monolouge


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 16, 2008)

Honey22,

Not an interruption. More like an initiative. Why didn't my search engine turn these up too? Can't depend on anything. Actually thank you again. This could turn into a research project leading to an essay that a person could write for a Sikh journal like Sikh Spectrum. 

Title something like "Who is Babji in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj?" They like this systematic study of a theme. That is where I found the idea about Birds and Gurbani -- in Sikh Spectrum. The birds became an SPN album and then that morphed into a thread on Punjabi vocabulary with all the animals in SGGS. It is a lot of fun actually to do this kind of thing.


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 17, 2008)

sikh80 said:
			
		

> *I think that you are much junior to me in age *


 
hohoho

Sikh80 Ji,

You are doing all of the three things or one of them:

1. Guessing my age---------guess what, you are not a good guesser in my case(provided YOUR age given by you in your posts is correct and reliable).
2. You have some supernatural powers and using that------------- guess what, your powers dont work on me(provided YOUR age given by you in your posts is correct and reliable).
3. You are trying to track my identity based on my IP address--------------- guess what, your track has gone to a wrong direction(provided YOUR age given by you in your posts is correct and reliable).

ANYWAYS GUESS MY AGE: I just celebrated first birthday of my fourth grandchild.

Good Luck To You Sikh80 Ji.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 17, 2008)

sadee_puree

Congratulations -- a 4th grandchild is a great event! Any grandchild, any child! You must be very happy about that.


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 17, 2008)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

Respected Jios

With due respect to replies relating to saying SGGS Ji as Baba Ji

We(in our area) usually say to our children let us go to Gurdwara Sahib for bowing to Baba Ji!
{Chalo Baba Ji nu Gurdwaray matha taken chaliay}

Please forgive me


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 17, 2008)

Gurvinder ji

That is helpful information. Thank you.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Respected sadeepuri ji

True guru/Perfect Gurur should also have a reference to 'sabad':

'Sabad Guru surat dhun Chela'

Kindly opine.


*


----------



## SadeePuri (Aug 14, 2008)

*Continued from post # 76/80:*






> *Understanding Guru As per Granth Sahib *​


 





> *Contributing my research worth a penny. This lowliest worm is going to see how many times BabaJi(SGGS Ji) is telling us literaly that:*
> *Only One and only One.*
> *The Only Truth.*
> *All is God.*
> ...





> *Research is inspired by Sikh80 Ji's following words:*
> 
> 
> > *Originally Posted by Sikh80 *
> ...


 
*Panna # 5:*

ਨਾਨਕ ਆਖਣਿ ਸਭੁ ਕੋ ਆਖੈ ਇਕ ਦੂ ਇਕੁ ਸਿਆਣਾ ॥ 
naanak aakhan sabh ko aakhai eik dhoo eik siaanaa ||
O Nanak, everyone speaks of Him, each one wiser than the rest.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਵਡਾ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਵਡੀ ਨਾਈ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਕਾ ਹੋਵੈ ॥ 
vaddaa saahib vaddee naaee keethaa jaa kaa hovai ||
Great is the Master, Great is His Name. Whatever happens is according to His Will.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਜੇ ਕੋ ਆਪੌ ਜਾਣੈ ਅਗੈ ਗਇਆ ਨ ਸੋਹੈ ॥੨੧॥ 
naanak jae ko aapa jaanai agai gaeiaa n sohai ||21||
O Nanak, one who claims to know everything shall not be decorated in the world hereafter. ||21||
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਪਾਤਾਲਾ ਪਾਤਾਲ ਲਖ ਆਗਾਸਾ ਆਗਾਸ ॥ 
paathaalaa paathaal lakh aagaasaa aagaas ||
There are nether worlds beneath nether worlds, and hundreds of thousands of heavenly worlds above.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਓੜਕ ਓੜਕ ਭਾਲਿ ਥਕੇ ਵੇਦ ਕਹਨਿ ਇਕ ਵਾਤ ॥ 
ourrak ourrak bhaal thhakae vaedh kehan eik vaath ||
The Vedas say that you can search and search for them all, until you grow weary.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸਹਸ ਅਠਾਰਹ ਕਹਨਿ ਕਤੇਬਾ ਅਸੁਲੂ ਇਕੁ ਧਾਤੁ ॥ 
sehas athaareh kehan kathaebaa asuloo eik dhhaath ||
The scriptures say that there are 18,000 worlds, but in reality, there is only One Universe.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਲੇਖਾ ਹੋਇ ਤ ਲਿਖੀਐ ਲੇਖੈ ਹੋਇ ਵਿਣਾਸੁ ॥ 
laekhaa hoe th likheeai laekhai hoe vinaas ||
If you try to write an account of this, you will surely finish yourself before you finish writing it.
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਵਡਾ ਆਖੀਐ ਆਪੇ ਜਾਣੈ ਆਪੁ ॥੨੨॥ 
naanak vaddaa aakheeai aapae jaanai aap ||22||
O Nanak, call Him Great! He Himself knows Himself. ||22||
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸਾਲਾਹੀ ਸਾਲਾਹਿ ਏਤੀ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਨ ਪਾਈਆ ॥ 
saalaahee saalaahi eaethee surath n paaeeaa ||
The praisers praise the Lord, but they do not obtain intuitive understanding
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਦੀਆ ਅਤੈ ਵਾਹ ਪਵਹਿ ਸਮੁੰਦਿ ਨ ਜਾਣੀਅਹਿ ॥ 
nadheeaa athai vaah pavehi samundh n jaaneeahi ||
the streams and rivers flowing into the ocean do not know its vastness.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸਮੁੰਦ ਸਾਹ ਸੁਲਤਾਨ ਗਿਰਹਾ ਸੇਤੀ ਮਾਲੁ ਧਨੁ ॥ 
samundh saah sulathaan girehaa saethee maal dhhan ||
Even kings and emperors, with mountains of property and oceans of wealth
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੀੜੀ ਤੁਲਿ ਨ ਹੋਵਨੀ ਜੇ ਤਿਸੁ ਮਨਹੁ ਨ ਵੀਸਰਹਿ ॥੨੩॥ 
keerree thul n hovanee jae this manahu n veesarehi ||23||
-these are not even equal to an ant, who does not forget God. ||23||
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਸਿਫਤੀ ਕਹਣਿ ਨ ਅੰਤੁ ॥ 
anth n sifathee kehan n anth ||
Endless are His Praises, endless are those who speak them.
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਕਰਣੈ ਦੇਣਿ ਨ ਅੰਤੁ ॥ 
anth n karanai dhaen n anth ||
Endless are His Actions, endless are His Gifts.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਵੇਖਣਿ ਸੁਣਣਿ ਨ ਅੰਤੁ ॥ 
anth n vaekhan sunan n anth ||
Endless is His Vision, endless is His Hearing.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਪੈ ਕਿਆ ਮਨਿ ਮੰਤੁ ॥ 
anth n jaapai kiaa man manth ||
His limits cannot be perceived. What is the Mystery of His Mind?
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਪੈ ਕੀਤਾ ਆਕਾਰੁ ॥ 
anth n jaapai keethaa aakaar ||
The limits of the created universe cannot be perceived.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਪੈ ਪਾਰਾਵਾਰੁ ॥ 
anth n jaapai paaraavaar ||
Its limits here and beyond cannot be perceived.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅੰਤ ਕਾਰਣਿ ਕੇਤੇ ਬਿਲਲਾਹਿ ॥ 
anth kaaran kaethae bilalaahi ||
Many struggle to know His limits,
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਾ ਕੇ ਅੰਤ ਨ ਪਾਏ ਜਾਹਿ ॥ 
thaa kae anth n paaeae jaahi ||
but His limits cannot be found.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਏਹੁ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਣੈ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
eaehu anth n jaanai koe ||
No one can know these limits.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਬਹੁਤਾ ਕਹੀਐ ਬਹੁਤਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
bahuthaa keheeai bahuthaa hoe ||
The more you say about them, the more there still remains to be said.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਵਡਾ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਊਚਾ ਥਾਉ ॥ 
vaddaa saahib oochaa thhaao ||
Great is the Master, High is His Heavenly Home.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਊਚੇ ਉਪਰਿ ਊਚਾ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
oochae oupar oochaa naao ||
Highest of the High, above all is His Name.
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਏਵਡੁ ਊਚਾ ਹੋਵੈ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
eaevadd oochaa hovai koe ||
Only one as Great and as High as God
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਸੁ ਊਚੇ ਕਉ ਜਾਣੈ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
this oochae ko jaanai soe ||
can know His Lofty and Exalted State.
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇਵਡੁ ਆਪਿ ਜਾਣੈ ਆਪਿ ਆਪਿ ॥ 
jaevadd aap jaanai aap aap ||
Only He Himself is that Great. He Himself knows Himself.
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਨਦਰੀ ਕਰਮੀ ਦਾਤਿ ॥੨੪॥ 
naanak nadharee karamee dhaath ||24||
O Nanak, by His Glance of Grace, He bestows His Blessings. ||24||
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਬਹੁਤਾ ਕਰਮੁ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਨਾ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
bahuthaa karam likhiaa naa jaae ||
His Blessings are so abundant that there can be no written account of them.
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਵਡਾ ਦਾਤਾ ਤਿਲੁ ਨ ਤਮਾਇ ॥ 
vaddaa dhaathaa thil n thamaae ||
The Great Giver does not hold back anything.
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੇ ਮੰਗਹਿ ਜੋਧ ਅਪਾਰ ॥ 
kaethae mangehi jodhh apaar ||
There are so many great, heroic warriors begging at the Door of the Infinite Lord.
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤਿਆ ਗਣਤ ਨਹੀ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
kaethiaa ganath nehee veechaar ||
So many contemplate and dwell upon Him, that they cannot be counted.
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੇ ਖਪਿ ਤੁਟਹਿ ਵੇਕਾਰ ॥ 
kaethae khap thuttehi vaekaar ||
So many waste away to death engaged in corruption.
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੇ ਲੈ ਲੈ ਮੁਕਰੁ ਪਾਹਿ ॥ 
kaethae lai lai mukar paahi ||
So many take and take again, and then deny receiving.
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੇ ਮੂਰਖ ਖਾਹੀ ਖਾਹਿ ॥ 
kaethae moorakh khaahee khaahi ||
So many foolish consumers keep on consuming.
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤਿਆ ਦੂਖ ਭੂਖ ਸਦ ਮਾਰ ॥ 
kaethiaa dhookh bhookh sadh maar ||
So many endure distress, deprivation and constant abuse.
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਏਹਿ ਭਿ ਦਾਤਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਦਾਤਾਰ ॥ 
eaehi bh dhaath thaeree dhaathaar ||
Even these are Your Gifts, O Great Giver!
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਬੰਦਿ ਖਲਾਸੀ ਭਾਣੈ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
bandh khalaasee bhaanai hoe ||
Liberation from bondage comes only by Your Will.
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਹੋਰੁ ਆਖਿ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
hor aakh n sakai koe ||
No one else has any say in this.
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਖਾਇਕੁ ਆਖਣਿ ਪਾਇ ॥ 
jae ko khaaeik aakhan paae ||
If some fool should presume to say that he does,
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਓਹੁ ਜਾਣੈ ਜੇਤੀਆ ਮੁਹਿ ਖਾਇ ॥ 
ouhu jaanai jaetheeaa muhi khaae ||
he shall learn, and feel the effects of his folly.
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਪੇ ਜਾਣੈ ਆਪੇ ਦੇਇ ॥ 
aapae jaanai aapae dhaee ||
He Himself knows, He Himself gives.
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਖਹਿ ਸਿ ਭਿ ਕੇਈ ਕੇਇ ॥ 
aakhehi s bh kaeee kaee ||
Few, very few are those who acknowledge this.
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜਿਸ ਨੋ ਬਖਸੇ ਸਿਫਤਿ ਸਾਲਾਹ ॥ 
jis no bakhasae sifath saalaah ||
One who is blessed to sing the Praises of the Lord,
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹੀ ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹੁ ॥੨੫॥ 
naanak paathisaahee paathisaahu ||25||
O Nanak, is the king of kings. ||25||
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਮੁਲ ਗੁਣ ਅਮੁਲ ਵਾਪਾਰ ॥ 
amul gun amul vaapaar ||
Priceless are His Virtues, Priceless are His Dealings.
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਮੁਲ ਵਾਪਾਰੀਏ ਅਮੁਲ ਭੰਡਾਰ ॥ 
amul vaapaareeeae amul bhanddaar ||
Priceless are His Dealers, Priceless are His Treasures.
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਮੁਲ ਆਵਹਿ ਅਮੁਲ ਲੈ ਜਾਹਿ ॥ 
amul aavehi amul lai jaahi ||
Priceless are those who come to Him, Priceless are those who buy from Him.
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਮੁਲ ਭਾਇ ਅਮੁਲਾ ਸਮਾਹਿ ॥ 
amul bhaae amulaa samaahi ||
Priceless is Love for Him, Priceless is absorption into Him.
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਮੁਲੁ ਧਰਮੁ ਅਮੁਲੁ ਦੀਬਾਣੁ ॥ 
amul dhharam amul dheebaan ||
Priceless is the Divine Law of Dharma, Priceless is the Divine Court of Justice.
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਮੁਲੁ ਤੁਲੁ ਅਮੁਲੁ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥ 
amul thul amul paravaan ||
Priceless are the scales, priceless are the weights.
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਮੁਲੁ ਬਖਸੀਸ ਅਮੁਲੁ ਨੀਸਾਣੁ ॥ 
amul bakhasees amul neesaan ||
Priceless are His Blessings, Priceless is His Banner and Insignia.
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਮੁਲੁ ਕਰਮੁ ਅਮੁਲੁ ਫੁਰਮਾਣੁ ॥ 
amul karam amul furamaan ||
Priceless is His Mercy, Priceless is His Royal Command.
18 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਮੁਲੋ ਅਮੁਲੁ ਆਖਿਆ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
amulo amul aakhiaa n jaae ||
Priceless, O Priceless beyond expression!
18 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਖਿ ਆਖਿ ਰਹੇ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਇ ॥ 
aakh aakh rehae liv laae ||
Speak of Him continually, and remain absorbed in His Love.
18 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਖਹਿ ਵੇਦ ਪਾਠ ਪੁਰਾਣ ॥ 
aakhehi vaedh paath puraan ||
The Vedas and the Puraanas speak.
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਖਹਿ ਪੜੇ ਕਰਹਿ ਵਖਿਆਣ ॥ 
aakhehi parrae karehi vakhiaan ||
The scholars speak and lecture.
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਖਹਿ ਬਰਮੇ ਆਖਹਿ ਇੰਦ ॥ 
aakhehi baramae aakhehi eindh ||
Brahma speaks, Indra speaks.
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 


*panna# 6*

ਆਖਹਿ ਗੋਪੀ ਤੈ ਗੋਵਿੰਦ ॥ 
aakhehi gopee thai govindh ||
The Gopis and Krishna speak.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਖਹਿ ਈਸਰ ਆਖਹਿ ਸਿਧ ॥ 
aakhehi eesar aakhehi sidhh ||
Shiva speaks, the Siddhas speak.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਖਹਿ ਕੇਤੇ ਕੀਤੇ ਬੁਧ ॥ 
aakhehi kaethae keethae budhh ||
The many created Buddhas speak.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਖਹਿ ਦਾਨਵ ਆਖਹਿ ਦੇਵ ॥ 
aakhehi dhaanav aakhehi dhaev ||
The demons speak, the demi-gods speak.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਖਹਿ ਸੁਰਿ ਨਰ ਮੁਨਿ ਜਨ ਸੇਵ ॥ 
aakhehi sur nar mun jan saev ||
The spiritual warriors, the heavenly beings, the silent sages, the humble and serviceful speak.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੇ ਆਖਹਿ ਆਖਣਿ ਪਾਹਿ ॥ 
kaethae aakhehi aakhan paahi ||
Many speak and try to describe Him.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੇ ਕਹਿ ਕਹਿ ਉਠਿ ਉਠਿ ਜਾਹਿ ॥ 
kaethae kehi kehi outh outh jaahi ||
Many have spoken of Him over and over again, and have then arisen and departed.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਏਤੇ ਕੀਤੇ ਹੋਰਿ ਕਰੇਹਿ ॥ 
eaethae keethae hor karaehi ||
If He were to create as many again as there already are,
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਾ ਆਖਿ ਨ ਸਕਹਿ ਕੇਈ ਕੇਇ ॥ 
thaa aakh n sakehi kaeee kaee ||
even then, they could not describe Him.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇਵਡੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤੇਵਡੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
jaevadd bhaavai thaevadd hoe ||
He is as Great as He wishes to be.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਜਾਣੈ ਸਾਚਾ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
naanak jaanai saachaa soe ||
O Nanak, the True Lord knows.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਆਖੈ ਬੋਲੁਵਿਗਾੜੁ ॥ 
jae ko aakhai boluvigaarr ||
If anyone presumes to describe God,
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਾ ਲਿਖੀਐ ਸਿਰਿ ਗਾਵਾਰਾ ਗਾਵਾਰੁ ॥੨੬॥ 
thaa likheeai sir gaavaaraa gaavaar ||26||
he shall be known as the greatest fool of fools! ||26||
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੋ ਦਰੁ ਕੇਹਾ ਸੋ ਘਰੁ ਕੇਹਾ ਜਿਤੁ ਬਹਿ ਸਰਬ ਸਮਾਲੇ ॥ 
so dhar kaehaa so ghar kaehaa jith behi sarab samaalae ||
Where is that Gate, and where is that Dwelling, in which You sit and take care of all?
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਵਾਜੇ ਨਾਦ ਅਨੇਕ ਅਸੰਖਾ ਕੇਤੇ ਵਾਵਣਹਾਰੇ ॥ 
vaajae naadh anaek asankhaa kaethae vaavanehaarae ||
The Sound-current of the Naad vibrates there, and countless musicians play on all sorts of instruments there.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੇ ਰਾਗ ਪਰੀ ਸਿਉ ਕਹੀਅਨਿ ਕੇਤੇ ਗਾਵਣਹਾਰੇ ॥ 
kaethae raag paree sio keheean kaethae gaavanehaarae ||
So many Ragas, so many musicians singing there.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਹਿ ਤੁਹਨੋ ਪਉਣੁ ਪਾਣੀ ਬੈਸੰਤਰੁ ਗਾਵੈ ਰਾਜਾ ਧਰਮੁ ਦੁਆਰੇ ॥ 
gaavehi thuhano poun paanee baisanthar gaavai raajaa dhharam dhuaarae ||
The praanic wind, water and fire sing; the Righteous Judge of Dharma sings at Your Door.
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਹਿ ਚਿਤੁ ਗੁਪਤੁ ਲਿਖਿ ਜਾਣਹਿ ਲਿਖਿ ਲਿਖਿ ਧਰਮੁ ਵੀਚਾਰੇ ॥ 
gaavehi chith gupath likh jaanehi likh likh dhharam veechaarae ||
Chitr and Gupt, the angels of the conscious and the subconscious who record actions, and the Righteous Judge of Dharma who judges this record sing.
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਹਿ ਈਸਰੁ ਬਰਮਾ ਦੇਵੀ ਸੋਹਨਿ ਸਦਾ ਸਵਾਰੇ ॥ 
gaavehi eesar baramaa dhaevee sohan sadhaa savaarae ||
Shiva, Brahma and the Goddess of Beauty, ever adorned, sing.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਹਿ ਇੰਦ ਇਦਾਸਣਿ ਬੈਠੇ ਦੇਵਤਿਆ ਦਰਿ ਨਾਲੇ ॥ 
gaavehi eindh eidhaasan baithae dhaevathiaa dhar naalae ||
Indra, seated upon His Throne, sings with the deities at Your Door.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਹਿ ਸਿਧ ਸਮਾਧੀ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਗਾਵਨਿ ਸਾਧ ਵਿਚਾਰੇ ॥ 
gaavehi sidhh samaadhhee andhar gaavan saadhh vichaarae ||
The Siddhas in Samaadhi sing; the Saadhus sing in contemplation.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਨਿ ਜਤੀ ਸਤੀ ਸੰਤੋਖੀ ਗਾਵਹਿ ਵੀਰ ਕਰਾਰੇ ॥ 
gaavan jathee sathee santhokhee gaavehi veer karaarae ||
The celibates, the fanatics, the peacefully accepting and the fearless warriors sing.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਨਿ ਪੰਡਿਤ ਪੜਨਿ ਰਖੀਸਰ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਵੇਦਾ ਨਾਲੇ ॥ 
gaavan panddith parran rakheesar jug jug vaedhaa naalae ||
The Pandits, the religious scholars who recite the Vedas, with the supreme sages of all the ages, sing.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਹਿ ਮੋਹਣੀਆ ਮਨੁ ਮੋਹਨਿ ਸੁਰਗਾ ਮਛ ਪਇਆਲੇ ॥ 
gaavehi mohaneeaa man mohan suragaa mashh paeiaalae ||
The Mohinis, the enchanting heavenly beauties who entice hearts in this world, in paradise, and in the underworld of the subconscious sing.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਨਿ ਰਤਨ ਉਪਾਏ ਤੇਰੇ ਅਠਸਠਿ ਤੀਰਥ ਨਾਲੇ ॥ 
gaavan rathan oupaaeae thaerae athasath theerathh naalae ||
The celestial jewels created by You, and the sixty-eight holy places of pilgrimage sing.
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਹਿ ਜੋਧ ਮਹਾਬਲ ਸੂਰਾ ਗਾਵਹਿ ਖਾਣੀ ਚਾਰੇ ॥ 
gaavehi jodhh mehaabal sooraa gaavehi khaanee chaarae ||
The brave and mighty warriors sing; the spiritual heroes and the four sources of creation sing.
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਹਿ ਖੰਡ ਮੰਡਲ ਵਰਭੰਡਾ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਰਖੇ ਧਾਰੇ ॥ 
gaavehi khandd manddal varabhanddaa kar kar rakhae dhhaarae ||
The planets, solar systems and galaxies, created and arranged by Your Hand, sing.
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੇਈ ਤੁਧੁਨੋ ਗਾਵਹਿ ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਵਨਿ ਰਤੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਭਗਤ ਰਸਾਲੇ ॥ 
saeee thudhhuno gaavehi jo thudhh bhaavan rathae thaerae bhagath rasaalae ||
They alone sing, who are pleasing to Your Will. Your devotees are imbued with the Nectar of Your Essence.
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਹੋਰਿ ਕੇਤੇ ਗਾਵਨਿ ਸੇ ਮੈ ਚਿਤਿ ਨ ਆਵਨਿ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਕਿਆ ਵੀਚਾਰੇ ॥ 
hor kaethae gaavan sae mai chith n aavan naanak kiaa veechaarae ||
So many others sing, they do not come to mind. O Nanak, how can I consider them all?
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੋਈ ਸੋਈ ਸਦਾ ਸਚੁ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਸਾਚਾ ਸਾਚੀ ਨਾਈ ॥ 
soee soee sadhaa sach saahib saachaa saachee naaee ||
That True Lord is True, Forever True, and True is His Name.
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਹੈ ਭੀ ਹੋਸੀ ਜਾਇ ਨ ਜਾਸੀ ਰਚਨਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਰਚਾਈ ॥* 
hai bhee hosee jaae n jaasee rachanaa jin rachaaee ||
He is, and shall always be. He shall not depart, even when this Universe which He has created departs.
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਰੰਗੀ ਰੰਗੀ ਭਾਤੀ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਜਿਨਸੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਜਿਨਿ ਉਪਾਈ ॥ 
rangee rangee bhaathee kar kar jinasee maaeiaa jin oupaaee ||
He created the world, with its various colors, species of beings, and the variety of Maya.
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਵੇਖੈ ਕੀਤਾ ਆਪਣਾ ਜਿਵ ਤਿਸ ਦੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ ॥ 
kar kar vaekhai keethaa aapanaa jiv this dhee vaddiaaee ||
Having created the creation, He watches over it Himself, by His Greatness.
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੋ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੋਈ ਕਰਸੀ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਨ ਕਰਣਾ ਜਾਈ ॥ 
jo this bhaavai soee karasee hukam n karanaa jaaee ||
He does whatever He pleases. No order can be issued to Him.
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਸੋ ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹੁ ਸਾਹਾ ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਰਹਣੁ ਰਜਾਈ ॥੨੭॥* 
so paathisaahu saahaa paathisaahib naanak rehan rajaaee ||27||
He is the King, the King of kings, the Supreme Lord and Master of kings. Nanak remains subject to His Will. ||27||
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਮੁੰਦਾ ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਸਰਮੁ ਪਤੁ ਝੋਲੀ ਧਿਆਨ ਕੀ ਕਰਹਿ ਬਿਭੂਤਿ ॥ 
mundhaa santhokh saram path jholee dhhiaan kee karehi bibhooth ||
Make contentment your ear-rings, humility your begging bowl, and meditation the ashes you apply to your body.
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਖਿੰਥਾ ਕਾਲੁ ਕੁਆਰੀ ਕਾਇਆ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਡੰਡਾ ਪਰਤੀਤਿ ॥ 
khinthhaa kaal kuaaree kaaeiaa jugath ddanddaa paratheeth ||
Let the remembrance of death be the patched coat you wear, let the purity of virginity be your way in the world, and let faith in the Lord be your walking stick.
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਈ ਪੰਥੀ ਸਗਲ ਜਮਾਤੀ ਮਨਿ ਜੀਤੈ ਜਗੁ ਜੀਤੁ ॥ 
aaee panthhee sagal jamaathee man jeethai jag jeeth ||
See the brotherhood of all mankind as the highest order of Yogis; conquer your own mind, and conquer the world.
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਦੇਸੁ ਤਿਸੈ ਆਦੇਸੁ ॥ 
aadhaes thisai aadhaes ||
I bow to Him, I humbly bow.
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਆਦਿ ਅਨੀਲੁ ਅਨਾਦਿ ਅਨਾਹਤਿ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਏਕੋ ਵੇਸੁ ॥੨੮॥ *
aadh aneel anaadh anaahath jug jug eaeko vaes ||28||
The Primal One, the Pure Light, without beginning, without end. Throughout all the ages, He is One and the Same. ||28||
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਭੁਗਤਿ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਦਇਆ ਭੰਡਾਰਣਿ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਵਾਜਹਿ ਨਾਦ ॥ 
bhugath giaan dhaeiaa bhanddaaran ghatt ghatt vaajehi naadh ||
Let spiritual wisdom be your food, and compassion your attendant. The Sound-current of the Naad vibrates in each and every heart.
18 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਪਿ ਨਾਥੁ ਨਾਥੀ ਸਭ ਜਾ ਕੀ ਰਿਧਿ ਸਿਧਿ ਅਵਰਾ ਸਾਦ ॥ 
aap naathh naathhee sabh jaa kee ridhh sidhh avaraa saadh ||
He Himself is the Supreme Master of all; wealth and miraculous spiritual powers, and all other external tastes and pleasures, are all like beads on a string.
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ਵਿਜੋਗੁ ਦੁਇ ਕਾਰ ਚਲਾਵਹਿ ਲੇਖੇ ਆਵਹਿ ਭਾਗ ॥ 
sanjog vijog dhue kaar chalaavehi laekhae aavehi bhaag ||
Union with Him, and separation from Him, come by His Will. We come to receive what is written in our destiny.
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 


*panna# 7*

ਆਦੇਸੁ ਤਿਸੈ ਆਦੇਸੁ ॥ 
aadhaes thisai aadhaes ||
I bow to Him, I humbly bow.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਆਦਿ ਅਨੀਲੁ ਅਨਾਦਿ ਅਨਾਹਤਿ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਏਕੋ ਵੇਸੁ ॥੨੯॥ *
aadh aneel anaadh anaahath jug jug eaeko vaes ||29||
The Primal One, the Pure Light, without beginning, without end. Throughout all the ages, He is One and the Same. ||29||
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਏਕਾ ਮਾਈ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਵਿਆਈ ਤਿਨਿ ਚੇਲੇ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥ 
eaekaa maaee jugath viaaee thin chaelae paravaan ||
The One Divine Mother conceived and gave birth to the three deities.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਇਕੁ ਸੰਸਾਰੀ ਇਕੁ ਭੰਡਾਰੀ ਇਕੁ ਲਾਏ ਦੀਬਾਣੁ ॥ 
eik sansaaree eik bhanddaaree eik laaeae dheebaan ||
One, the Creator of the World; One, the Sustainer; and One, the Destroyer.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜਿਵ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਵੈ ਚਲਾਵੈ ਜਿਵ ਹੋਵੈ ਫੁਰਮਾਣੁ ॥ 
jiv this bhaavai thivai chalaavai jiv hovai furamaan ||
He makes things happen according to the Pleasure of His Will. Such is His Celestial Order.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਓਹੁ ਵੇਖੈ ਓਨਾ ਨਦਰਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਬਹੁਤਾ ਏਹੁ ਵਿਡਾਣੁ ॥ 
ouhu vaekhai ounaa nadhar n aavai bahuthaa eaehu viddaan ||
He watches over all, but none see Him. How wonderful this is!
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਦੇਸੁ ਤਿਸੈ ਆਦੇਸੁ ॥ 
aadhaes thisai aadhaes ||
I bow to Him, I humbly bow.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਆਦਿ ਅਨੀਲੁ ਅਨਾਦਿ ਅਨਾਹਤਿ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਏਕੋ ਵੇਸੁ ॥੩੦॥* 
aadh aneel anaadh anaahath jug jug eaeko vaes ||30||
The Primal One, the Pure Light, without beginning, without end. Throughout all the ages, He is One and the Same. ||30||
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਸਣੁ ਲੋਇ ਲੋਇ ਭੰਡਾਰ ॥ 
aasan loe loe bhanddaar ||
On world after world are His Seats of Authority and His Storehouses.
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੋ ਕਿਛੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਸੁ ਏਕਾ ਵਾਰ ॥ 
jo kishh paaeiaa s eaekaa vaar ||
Whatever was put into them, was put there once and for all.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਵੇਖੈ ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰੁ ॥ 
kar kar vaekhai sirajanehaar ||
Having created the creation, the Creator Lord watches over it.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਸਚੇ ਕੀ ਸਾਚੀ ਕਾਰ ॥ 
naanak sachae kee saachee kaar ||
O Nanak, True is the Creation of the True Lord.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਦੇਸੁ ਤਿਸੈ ਆਦੇਸੁ ॥ 
aadhaes thisai aadhaes ||
I bow to Him, I humbly bow.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਆਦਿ ਅਨੀਲੁ ਅਨਾਦਿ ਅਨਾਹਤਿ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਏਕੋ ਵੇਸੁ ॥੩੧॥* 
aadh aneel anaadh anaahath jug jug eaeko vaes ||31||
The Primal One, the Pure Light, without beginning, without end. Throughout all the ages, He is One and the Same. ||31||
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਇਕ ਦੂ ਜੀਭੌ ਲਖ ਹੋਹਿ ਲਖ ਹੋਵਹਿ ਲਖ ਵੀਸ ॥ 
eik dhoo jeebha lakh hohi lakh hovehi lakh vees ||
If I had 100,000 tongues, and these were then multiplied twenty times more, with each tongue,
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਲਖੁ ਲਖੁ ਗੇੜਾ ਆਖੀਅਹਿ ਏਕੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਗਦੀਸ ॥ 
lakh lakh gaerraa aakheeahi eaek naam jagadhees ||
I would repeat, hundreds of thousands of times, the Name of the One, the Lord of the Universe.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਏਤੁ ਰਾਹਿ ਪਤਿ ਪਵੜੀਆ ਚੜੀਐ ਹੋਇ ਇਕੀਸ ॥ *
eaeth raahi path pavarreeaa charreeai hoe eikees ||
Along this path to our Husband Lord, we climb the steps of the ladder, and come to merge with Him.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੁਣਿ ਗਲਾ ਆਕਾਸ ਕੀ ਕੀਟਾ ਆਈ ਰੀਸ ॥ 
sun galaa aakaas kee keettaa aaee rees ||
Hearing of the etheric realms, even worms long to come back home.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਨਦਰੀ ਪਾਈਐ ਕੂੜੀ ਕੂੜੈ ਠੀਸ ॥੩੨॥ 
naanak nadharee paaeeai koorree koorrai thees ||32||
O Nanak, by His Grace He is obtained. False are the boastings of the false. ||32||
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਆਖਣਿ ਜੋਰੁ ਚੁਪੈ ਨਹ ਜੋਰੁ ॥ 
aakhan jor chupai neh jor ||
No power to speak, no power to keep silent.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੋਰੁ ਨ ਮੰਗਣਿ ਦੇਣਿ ਨ ਜੋਰੁ ॥ 
jor n mangan dhaen n jor ||
No power to beg, no power to give.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੋਰੁ ਨ ਜੀਵਣਿ ਮਰਣਿ ਨਹ ਜੋਰੁ ॥ 
jor n jeevan maran neh jor ||
No power to live, no power to die.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੋਰੁ ਨ ਰਾਜਿ ਮਾਲਿ ਮਨਿ ਸੋਰੁ ॥ 
jor n raaj maal man sor ||
No power to rule, with wealth and occult mental powers.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੋਰੁ ਨ ਸੁਰਤੀ ਗਿਆਨਿ ਵੀਚਾਰਿ ॥ 
jor n surathee giaan veechaar ||
No power to gain intuitive understanding, spiritual wisdom and meditation.
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੋਰੁ ਨ ਜੁਗਤੀ ਛੁਟੈ ਸੰਸਾਰੁ ॥ 
jor n jugathee shhuttai sansaar ||
No power to find the way to escape from the world.
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜਿਸੁ ਹਥਿ ਜੋਰੁ ਕਰਿ ਵੇਖੈ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
jis hathh jor kar vaekhai soe ||
He alone has the Power in His Hands. He watches over all.
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਉਤਮੁ ਨੀਚੁ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥੩੩॥ 
naanak outham neech n koe ||33||
O Nanak, no one is high or low. ||33||
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਰਾਤੀ ਰੁਤੀ ਥਿਤੀ ਵਾਰ ॥ 
raathee ruthee thhithee vaar ||
Nights, days, weeks and seasons;
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਪਵਣ ਪਾਣੀ ਅਗਨੀ ਪਾਤਾਲ ॥ 
pavan paanee aganee paathaal ||
wind, water, fire and the nether regions
11 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਸੁ ਵਿਚਿ ਧਰਤੀ ਥਾਪਿ ਰਖੀ ਧਰਮ ਸਾਲ ॥ 
this vich dhharathee thhaap rakhee dhharam saal ||
in the midst of these, He established the earth as a home for Dharma.
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਸੁ ਵਿਚਿ ਜੀਅ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਕੇ ਰੰਗ ॥ 
this vich jeea jugath kae rang ||
Upon it, He placed the various species of beings.
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਨ ਕੇ ਨਾਮ ਅਨੇਕ ਅਨੰਤ ॥ 
thin kae naam anaek ananth ||
Their names are uncounted and endless.
12 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਰਮੀ ਕਰਮੀ ਹੋਇ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
karamee karamee hoe veechaar ||
By their deeds and their actions, they shall be judged.
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸਚਾ ਆਪਿ ਸਚਾ ਦਰਬਾਰੁ ॥ 
sachaa aap sachaa dharabaar ||
God Himself is True, and True is His Court.
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਥੈ ਸੋਹਨਿ ਪੰਚ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥ 
thithhai sohan panch paravaan ||
There, in perfect grace and ease, sit the self-elect, the self-realized Saints.
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਦਰੀ ਕਰਮਿ ਪਵੈ ਨੀਸਾਣੁ ॥ 
nadharee karam pavai neesaan ||
They receive the Mark of Grace from the Merciful Lord.
13 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਚ ਪਕਾਈ ਓਥੈ ਪਾਇ ॥ 
kach pakaaee outhhai paae ||
The ripe and the unripe, the good and the bad, shall there be judged.
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਗਇਆ ਜਾਪੈ ਜਾਇ ॥੩੪॥ 
naanak gaeiaa jaapai jaae ||34||
O Nanak, when you go home, you will see this. ||34||
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਧਰਮ ਖੰਡ ਕਾ ਏਹੋ ਧਰਮੁ ॥ 
dhharam khandd kaa eaeho dhharam ||
This is righteous living in the realm of Dharma.
14 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਿਆਨ ਖੰਡ ਕਾ ਆਖਹੁ ਕਰਮੁ ॥ 
giaan khandd kaa aakhahu karam ||
And now we speak of the realm of spiritual wisdom.
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੇ ਪਵਣ ਪਾਣੀ ਵੈਸੰਤਰ ਕੇਤੇ ਕਾਨ ਮਹੇਸ ॥ 
kaethae pavan paanee vaisanthar kaethae kaan mehaes ||
So many winds, waters and fires; so many Krishnas and Shivas.
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੇ ਬਰਮੇ ਘਾੜਤਿ ਘੜੀਅਹਿ ਰੂਪ ਰੰਗ ਕੇ ਵੇਸ ॥ 
kaethae baramae ghaarrath gharreeahi roop rang kae vaes ||
So many Brahmas, fashioning forms of great beauty, adorned and dressed in many colors.
15 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੀਆ ਕਰਮ ਭੂਮੀ ਮੇਰ ਕੇਤੇ ਕੇਤੇ ਧੂ ਉਪਦੇਸ ॥ 
kaetheeaa karam bhoomee maer kaethae kaethae dhhoo oupadhaes ||
So many worlds and lands for working out karma. So very many lessons to be learned!
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੇ ਇੰਦ ਚੰਦ ਸੂਰ ਕੇਤੇ ਕੇਤੇ ਮੰਡਲ ਦੇਸ ॥ 
kaethae eindh chandh soor kaethae kaethae manddal dhaes ||
So many Indras, so many moons and suns, so many worlds and lands.
16 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੇ ਸਿਧ ਬੁਧ ਨਾਥ ਕੇਤੇ ਕੇਤੇ ਦੇਵੀ ਵੇਸ ॥ 
kaethae sidhh budhh naathh kaethae kaethae dhaevee vaes ||
So many Siddhas and Buddhas, so many Yogic masters. So many goddesses of various kinds.
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੇ ਦੇਵ ਦਾਨਵ ਮੁਨਿ ਕੇਤੇ ਕੇਤੇ ਰਤਨ ਸਮੁੰਦ ॥ 
kaethae dhaev dhaanav mun kaethae kaethae rathan samundh ||
So many demi-gods and demons, so many silent sages. So many oceans of jewels.
17 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੀਆ ਖਾਣੀ ਕੇਤੀਆ ਬਾਣੀ ਕੇਤੇ ਪਾਤ ਨਰਿੰਦ ॥ 
kaetheeaa khaanee kaetheeaa baanee kaethae paath narindh ||
So many ways of life, so many languages. So many dynasties of rulers.
18 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੀਆ ਸੁਰਤੀ ਸੇਵਕ ਕੇਤੇ ਨਾਨਕ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਅੰਤੁ ॥੩੫॥ 
kaetheeaa surathee saevak kaethae naanak anth n anth ||35||
So many intuitive people, so many selfless servants. O Nanak, His limit has no limit! ||35||
18 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਿਆਨ ਖੰਡ ਮਹਿ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਪਰਚੰਡੁ ॥ 
giaan khandd mehi giaan parachandd ||
In the realm of wisdom, spiritual wisdom reigns supreme.
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਥੈ ਨਾਦ ਬਿਨੋਦ ਕੋਡ ਅਨੰਦੁ ॥ 
thithhai naadh binodh kodd anandh ||
The Sound-current of the Naad vibrates there, amidst the sounds and the sights of bliss.
19 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*panna# 8*

ਸਰਮ ਖੰਡ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਰੂਪੁ ॥ 
saram khandd kee baanee roop ||
In the realm of humility, the Word is Beauty.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਥੈ ਘਾੜਤਿ ਘੜੀਐ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਅਨੂਪੁ ॥ 
thithhai ghaarrath gharreeai bahuth anoop ||
Forms of incomparable beauty are fashioned there.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਾ ਕੀਆ ਗਲਾ ਕਥੀਆ ਨਾ ਜਾਹਿ ॥ 
thaa keeaa galaa kathheeaa naa jaahi ||
These things cannot be described.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਕਹੈ ਪਿਛੈ ਪਛੁਤਾਇ ॥ 
jae ko kehai pishhai pashhuthaae ||
One who tries to speak of these shall regret the attempt.
1 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਥੈ ਘੜੀਐ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਮਤਿ ਮਨਿ ਬੁਧਿ ॥ 
thithhai gharreeai surath math man budhh ||
The intuitive consciousness, intellect and understanding of the mind are shaped there.
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਥੈ ਘੜੀਐ ਸੁਰਾ ਸਿਧਾ ਕੀ ਸੁਧਿ ॥੩੬॥ 
thithhai gharreeai suraa sidhhaa kee sudhh ||36||
The consciousness of the spiritual warriors and the Siddhas, the beings of spiritual perfection, are shaped there. ||36||
2 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਰਮ ਖੰਡ ਕੀ ਬਾਣੀ ਜੋਰੁ ॥ 
karam khandd kee baanee jor ||
In the realm of karma, the Word is Power.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਥੈ ਹੋਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ਹੋਰੁ ॥ 
thithhai hor n koee hor ||
No one else dwells there,
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਥੈ ਜੋਧ ਮਹਾਬਲ ਸੂਰ ॥ 
thithhai jodhh mehaabal soor ||
except the warriors of great power, the spiritual heroes.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਨ ਮਹਿ ਰਾਮੁ ਰਹਿਆ ਭਰਪੂਰ ॥ 
thin mehi raam rehiaa bharapoor ||
They are totally fulfilled, imbued with the Lord's Essence.
3 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਥੈ ਸੀਤੋ ਸੀਤਾ ਮਹਿਮਾ ਮਾਹਿ ॥ 
thithhai seetho seethaa mehimaa maahi ||
Myriads of Sitas are there, cool and calm in their majestic glory.
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਾ ਕੇ ਰੂਪ ਨ ਕਥਨੇ ਜਾਹਿ ॥ 
thaa kae roop n kathhanae jaahi ||
Their beauty cannot be described.
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਨਾ ਓਹਿ ਮਰਹਿ ਨ ਠਾਗੇ ਜਾਹਿ ॥ *
naa ouhi marehi n thaagae jaahi ||
Neither death nor deception comes to those,
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

*ਜਿਨ ਕੈ ਰਾਮੁ ਵਸੈ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ॥* 
jin kai raam vasai man maahi ||
within whose minds the Lord abides.
4 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਥੈ ਭਗਤ ਵਸਹਿ ਕੇ ਲੋਅ ॥ 
thithhai bhagath vasehi kae loa ||
The devotees of many worlds dwell there.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਰਹਿ ਅਨੰਦੁ ਸਚਾ ਮਨਿ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
karehi anandh sachaa man soe ||
They celebrate; their minds are imbued with the True Lord.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸਚ ਖੰਡਿ ਵਸੈ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੁ ॥ 
sach khandd vasai nirankaar ||
In the realm of Truth, the Formless Lord abides.
5 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਵੇਖੈ ਨਦਰਿ ਨਿਹਾਲ ॥ 
kar kar vaekhai nadhar nihaal ||
Having created the creation, He watches over it. By His Glance of Grace, He bestows happiness.
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਥੈ ਖੰਡ ਮੰਡਲ ਵਰਭੰਡ ॥ 
thithhai khandd manddal varabhandd ||
There are planets, solar systems and galaxies.
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜੇ ਕੋ ਕਥੈ ਤ ਅੰਤ ਨ ਅੰਤ ॥ 
jae ko kathhai th anth n anth ||
If one speaks of them, there is no limit, no end.
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਤਿਥੈ ਲੋਅ ਲੋਅ ਆਕਾਰ ॥ 
thithhai loa loa aakaar ||
There are worlds upon worlds of His Creation.
6 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜਿਵ ਜਿਵ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਤਿਵੈ ਤਿਵ ਕਾਰ ॥ 
jiv jiv hukam thivai thiv kaar ||
As He commands, so they exist.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਵੇਖੈ ਵਿਗਸੈ ਕਰਿ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
vaekhai vigasai kar veechaar ||
He watches over all, and contemplating the creation, He rejoices.
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਕਥਨਾ ਕਰੜਾ ਸਾਰੁ ॥੩੭॥ 
naanak kathhanaa kararraa saar ||37||
O Nanak, to describe this is as hard as steel! ||37||
7 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜਤੁ ਪਾਹਾਰਾ ਧੀਰਜੁ ਸੁਨਿਆਰੁ ॥ 
jath paahaaraa dhheeraj suniaar ||
Let self-control be the furnace, and patience the goldsmith.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਅਹਰਣਿ ਮਤਿ ਵੇਦੁ ਹਥੀਆਰੁ ॥ 
aharan math vaedh hathheeaar ||
Let understanding be the anvil, and spiritual wisdom the tools.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਭਉ ਖਲਾ ਅਗਨਿ ਤਪ ਤਾਉ ॥ 
bho khalaa agan thap thaao ||
With the Fear of God as the bellows, fan the flames of tapa, the body's inner heat.
8 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਭਾਂਡਾ ਭਾਉ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਤਿਤੁ ਢਾਲਿ ॥ 
bhaanddaa bhaao anmrith thith dtaal ||
In the crucible of love, melt the Nectar of the Name,
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਘੜੀਐ ਸਬਦੁ ਸਚੀ ਟਕਸਾਲ ॥ 
gharreeai sabadh sachee ttakasaal ||
and mint the True Coin of the Shabad, the Word of God.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜਿਨ ਕਉ ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰਮੁ ਤਿਨ ਕਾਰ ॥ 
jin ko nadhar karam thin kaar ||
Such is the karma of those upon whom He has cast His Glance of Grace.
9 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਨਦਰੀ ਨਦਰਿ ਨਿਹਾਲ ॥੩੮॥ 
naanak nadharee nadhar nihaal ||38||
O Nanak, the Merciful Lord, by His Grace, uplifts and exalts them. ||38||
10 Jap Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸਲੋਕੁ ॥ 
salok ||
Shalok:
10 

ਪਵਣੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਪਾਣੀ ਪਿਤਾ ਮਾਤਾ ਧਰਤਿ ਮਹਤੁ ॥ 
pavan guroo paanee pithaa maathaa dhharath mehath ||
Air is the Guru, Water is the Father, and Earth is the Great Mother of all.
10 Salok Guru Nanak Dev 

ਦਿਵਸੁ ਰਾਤਿ ਦੁਇ ਦਾਈ ਦਾਇਆ ਖੇਲੈ ਸਗਲ ਜਗਤੁ ॥ 
dhivas raath dhue dhaaee dhaaeiaa khaelai sagal jagath ||
Day and night are the two nurses, in whose lap all the world is at play.
11 Salok Guru Nanak Dev 

ਚੰਗਿਆਈਆ ਬੁਰਿਆਈਆ ਵਾਚੈ ਧਰਮੁ ਹਦੂਰਿ ॥ 
changiaaeeaa buriaaeeaa vaachai dhharam hadhoor ||
Good deeds and bad deeds-the record is read out in the Presence of the Lord of Dharma.
11 Salok Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕਰਮੀ ਆਪੋ ਆਪਣੀ ਕੇ ਨੇੜੈ ਕੇ ਦੂਰਿ ॥ 
karamee aapo aapanee kae naerrai kae dhoor ||
According to their own actions, some are drawn closer, and some are driven ****her away.
12 Salok Guru Nanak Dev 

ਜਿਨੀ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਿਆਇਆ ਗਏ ਮਸਕਤਿ ਘਾਲਿ ॥ 
jinee naam dhhiaaeiaa geae masakath ghaal ||
Those who have meditated on the Naam, the Name of the Lord, and departed after having worked by the sweat of their brows
12 Salok Guru Nanak Dev 

ਨਾਨਕ ਤੇ ਮੁਖ ਉਜਲੇ ਕੇਤੀ ਛੁਟੀ ਨਾਲਿ ॥੧॥ 
naanak thae mukh oujalae kaethee shhuttee naal ||1||
-O Nanak, their faces are radiant in the Court of the Lord, and many are saved along with them! ||1||
12 Salok Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੋ ਦਰੁ ਰਾਗੁ ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ 
so dhar raag aasaa mehalaa 1
So Dar ~ That Door. Raag Aasaa, First Mehl:
14 Guru Nanak Dev 

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
14 Guru Nanak Dev 

ਸੋ ਦਰੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਕੇਹਾ ਸੋ ਘਰੁ ਕੇਹਾ ਜਿਤੁ ਬਹਿ ਸਰਬ ਸਮਾਲੇ ॥ 
so dhar thaeraa kaehaa so ghar kaehaa jith behi sarab samaalae ||
Where is That Door of Yours, and where is That Home, in which You sit and take care of all?
14 Aasaa Guru Nanak Dev 

ਵਾਜੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਦ ਅਨੇਕ ਅਸੰਖਾ ਕੇਤੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਵਾਵਣਹਾਰੇ ॥ 
vaajae thaerae naadh anaek asankhaa kaethae thaerae vaavanehaarae ||
The Sound-current of the Naad vibrates there for You, and countless musicians play all sorts of instruments there for You.
15 Aasaa Guru Nanak Dev 

ਕੇਤੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਰਾਗ ਪਰੀ ਸਿਉ ਕਹੀਅਹਿ ਕੇਤੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਗਾਵਣਹਾਰੇ ॥ 
kaethae thaerae raag paree sio keheeahi kaethae thaerae gaavanehaarae ||
There are so many Ragas and musical harmonies to You; so many minstrels sing hymns of You.
15 Aasaa Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਨਿ ਤੁਧਨੋ ਪਵਣੁ ਪਾਣੀ ਬੈਸੰਤਰੁ ਗਾਵੈ ਰਾਜਾ ਧਰਮੁ ਦੁਆਰੇ ॥ 
gaavan thudhhano pavan paanee baisanthar gaavai raajaa dhharam dhuaarae ||
Wind, water and fire sing of You. The Righteous Judge of Dharma sings at Your Door.
16 Aasaa Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਨਿ ਤੁਧਨੋ ਚਿਤੁ ਗੁਪਤੁ ਲਿਖਿ ਜਾਣਨਿ ਲਿਖਿ ਲਿਖਿ ਧਰਮੁ ਬੀਚਾਰੇ ॥ 
gaavan thudhhano chith gupath likh jaanan likh likh dhharam beechaarae ||
Chitr and Gupt, the angels of the conscious and the subconscious who keep the record of actions, and the Righteous Judge of Dharma who reads this record, sing of You.
17 Aasaa Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਨਿ ਤੁਧਨੋ ਈਸਰੁ ਬ੍ਰਹਮਾ ਦੇਵੀ ਸੋਹਨਿ ਤੇਰੇ ਸਦਾ ਸਵਾਰੇ ॥ 
gaavan thudhhano eesar brehamaa dhaevee sohan thaerae sadhaa savaarae ||
Shiva, Brahma and the Goddess of Beauty, ever adorned by You, sing of You.
17 Aasaa Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਨਿ ਤੁਧਨੋ ਇੰਦ੍ਰ ਇੰਦ੍ਰਾਸਣਿ ਬੈਠੇ ਦੇਵਤਿਆ ਦਰਿ ਨਾਲੇ ॥ 
gaavan thudhhano eindhr eindhraasan baithae dhaevathiaa dhar naalae ||
Indra, seated on His Throne, sings of You, with the deities at Your Door.
18 Aasaa Guru Nanak Dev 

ਗਾਵਨਿ ਤੁਧਨੋ ਸਿਧ ਸਮਾਧੀ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਗਾਵਨਿ ਤੁਧਨੋ ਸਾਧ ਬੀਚਾਰੇ ॥ 
gaavan thudhhano sidhh samaadhhee andhar gaavan thudhhano saadhh beechaarae ||
The Siddhas in Samaadhi sing of You; the Saadhus sing of You in contemplation.
19 Aasaa Guru Nanak Dev 




to be continued



research is being done by - Sadeep Singh Puri​


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 14, 2008)

Glad to see you back sadee_puree -- Your post takes us back to the basics, doesn't it? No need for us to get all tangled up in maybe this and maybe that.


----------



## Sikh80 (Aug 16, 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
The Sikhism Home Page: Sikh Religious Philosophy



*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Sikh80 (Aug 17, 2008)

Extracts of the first Post and self derived conclusion
*Given below are the extracts of the initial post and the conclusions that I have arrived at and I am quite satisfied with these.*

We all interpret bani as per our understanding. But sometime we feel that we may not be correct and seek the help of others to resolve the issue. One of such issues for me is to understand Guru in terms of bani and Sikhism.

 We have many kinds of references in The Granth Sahib:



True Guru 
Sat Guru
Perfect Guru
Guru
Granth Sahib
Besides aad Guru, Jugaad guru, Sri Guru dev...etc
*
* By _default _we are left with two meanings that we assign to the term.One may refer to the Primal Lord and other is the Granth sahib on the premise that bani is Nirankaar or it has been recommended so by the Tenth Master.

Let us look at following Line. I shall take up the English lines as it shall be helpful in making the point clea*r.
*

*The Perfect Guru has saved us. I sought the Sanctuary of the True Lord.*
*This line contains perfect Guru and God and states that perfect Guru has saved us and I sought the sanctuary of Lord. This makes it clear that the implication is that Perfect Guru and the Lord should be two different entities.

Who could be perfect Guru in the above lines.?

[As per that I understand perfect Guru and Lord should be the same but it is denied as per the above]

I shall post my doubts in this thread after you have replied to this.There would be more than 100 tuk's where the term Guru/satguru and GOd have appeared in a single line. Obviously I cannot assign the same meaning to the different terms employed in bani.
I had to restart this thread to understand if there is some standardization of the usage of the terms in the Bani.

Conclusion

I had given the above post based on which the thread was initiated. After looking at the response I conclude that there is no standardization of these terms as it may not be possible for us to find out the mood and the colors when this term was authored and introduced in Bani by Guru Sahibs.

However, Supreme Guru is God himself. 

 Anyone may like to post further,if required.



Regards*


----------

